# Böse Egoisten töff töff



## vuu (1. Oktober 2008)

Mittlerweile ist man in WAR auch an nen Punkt gekommen wo jeder weiss was sache ist und wie er gerne spielen will, seinen Char, welchen er sich ausgesucht hat zu beginn und natuerlich gelesen hat und sich informiert hat was seine Klasse ist und macht usw. usf. (....)

Der WoW Absturz wie in den BGs ist laengst eingetroffen... jeder doofe Tank rennt mit 2hand Waffe rum und macht einen auf DMG Dealer und scheisst auf seine Heiler im rücken, wenn er geheilt wird ist gut, wenn der Heiler, welcher sich EXTRA noch mit dem Tank und bei dem Tank bewegt, mal hilfe braucht, nichs da, da kommt garnich von seiten der Tanks, und ja ich meine alle, ich spiele Destruction, auch Order, nur 2Hand Zwerge unterwegs, einfach nur laecherlich.

Das erstellt man sich nen Heiler weil man im Gruppenspiel was bedeutungsvolles tun will, und was hat man davon? Man wird in 3 Sek zerlegt von Gegnern weil KEINE böse Sau einem hilft. Da ist das Prinzip so geil gemacht mit der Kollisions abfrage etc. zum schützen der Heiler usw. aber mit all solchen bösen Egoisten die auf kotzen und brechen eine Klasse die nicht aufs DMG machen ausgelegt ist, zum DD umfunktionieren wollen, keine chance.

Ich frag mich wieso ich noch versuche zu heilen? Das bringt so garnichs, da wars in WoW vom Prinzip her und der mechanik nicht so toll, dafuer sind Heiler aber mittlerweile so ausgelegt das man sie schlecht down kriegt also quasi Tanken im PvP.

Es ist echt zum kotzen wie andere doofis einem immer wieder den Spielsass verderben koennen, mein Schamane macht im moment kein bock in den szenarien, weil jeder Hirsch aufm Ego Tripp umher rennt und sich um nichs kuemmert, ausser die Heiler, die stehen und heilen, aber bringen tuts nie was, an den heilern liegts sicherlich nicht. Wohl eher an all den Tanks mit den 2 Hand Waffen vorne, die einfach rein rennen sich wundern wieso sie sterben... 

Ich werd mit sicherheit nicht mehr heilen in szenarien, entweder mache ich jetzt auch einen auf Ego und *versuche* DMG zu machen oder ich spiel ne andre Klasse, die von beginn an nichs andres machen kann als DMG, fertig. Ich weiss das löst das Problem auch nicht, aber ist mir mittlerweile egal, kein bock immer der einzige im Gruppenspiel zu sein der scheinbar das richtige tut von allen.


-> Lillian, deine Haare sind Pink. Nun wirst Du sehen, dass in einem halbwegs vernünftig ausgedrückten Thread, die Kinder Flames kommen. Wieso? Weil solch "normal" verfassten Threads die Flamer magisch anziehen, wenn man ihnen aber in ihrer "Sprache" von anfang an entgegen kommt, wirkt alles normal auf sie, und es gibt nichts zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kleine Analyse eines Foren Trolls.


----------



## Clamev (1. Oktober 2008)

mmimimimimimimimi 
such dir ne Gilde


----------



## Thrawns (1. Oktober 2008)

Das ist der typische Frust, der mit Random-Gruppen aufkommt. Deshalb die Empfehlung: suche dir eine Gilde und geht zusammen in einer Gruppe ins SC. Wenn du dann angegriffen wirst, sagst du das im TS durch und dann wirst du auch sicherlich Hilfe bekommen.

Denn wenn ich als DD von einer Random-Gruppe was erzählen will: ich bekomm seltenst Heilung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thymeuse (1. Oktober 2008)

Lol,hast wirklich nen neuen Thread aufgemacht^^

Wie gesagt,heal einfach weiter und sei still  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malachay666 (1. Oktober 2008)

würd ich auch sagen...heil einfach weiter!
und nen tank mit 2h hält fast genauso viel aus wie einer mit 1h/shield
beim schild kommen halt nur die stats und der blockwerd dazu...
ergo

wenig unterschied

greez an alle


----------



## vuu (1. Oktober 2008)

Thymeuse schrieb:


> Lol,hast wirklich nen neuen Thread aufgemacht^^
> 
> Wie gesagt,heal einfach weiter und sei still
> 
> ...




Ich werde natürlich weiter heilen, ich hätte garkeinen Schammy angefangen wenn ich da garkein bock drauf hätte, hab in WoW auch Priester gespielt, wenn auch als Shadow, aber heilen hat dennoch spass gemacht.

Ich spiel übrigens auf Erengrad, Destruction, bin Rang 22.




Malachay666 schrieb:


> würd ich auch sagen...heil einfach weiter!
> und nen tank mit 2h hält fast genauso viel aus wie einer mit 1h/shield
> beim schild kommen halt nur die stats und der blockwerd dazu...
> ergo
> ...



Das mit der 2Hand Waffe, wird ein wenig aus dem Kontext gerissen, ich meinte eher damit, das es ein Indiz dafuer ist, das diese Person einen auf DD machen moechte, statt den Heilern mal zu helfen, da wie gesagt, keine Hilfe kommt in 90% der fälle wo ich welche benötige, wenn doch mal was kommt, dann auch wirklich von nem Tank mit Schild. Von 2 Hand Burschen kam bisher noch garnichs an Hilfe rueber an mich als Heiler.


----------



## Spectrales (1. Oktober 2008)

Nicht viele Leute sind dazu geeignet von World of Warcraft nach Warhammer O. zu wechseln..

Du bist also einer, der nicht dazu fähig ist?


Btw, ist WAR absolut nichts für Nörgler, zumindest nicht in der Anfangsphase..

Mir fehlen die Worte heute.. sorry


----------



## sTereoType (1. Oktober 2008)

Malachay666 schrieb:


> würd ich auch sagen...heil einfach weiter!
> und nen tank mit 2h hält fast genauso viel aus wie einer mit 1h/shield
> beim schild kommen halt nur die stats und der blockwerd dazu...
> ergo
> ...


na das wird ich so nicht sagen. da liegen teilweise schon welten zwischen zweihand und einhand plus schild. versuch mal als zweihandtank nen pq held oder keeplord zu tanken.


----------



## Rorret (1. Oktober 2008)

vuu schrieb:


> weil jeder Hirsch aufm Ego Tripp umher rennt und sich um nichs kuemmert



yo so isses, INKLUSIVE der heiler! hab bis jetzt so gut wie nie mal vernünftige heilung bekommen weil die heiler versuchten "dämätsch" zu machen, anstatt mal ordentlich zu heilen. habs sooft beobachtet, das heiler an vorderster front stehen und ihre damage-casts machen, während irgendwo die richtigen dd´ler an zuwenig oder keiner heilung verrecken.....


----------



## Spectrales (1. Oktober 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> yo so isses, INKLUSIVE der heiler! hab bis jetzt so gut wie nie mal vernünftige heilung bekommen weil die heiler versuchten "dämätsch" zu machen, anstatt mal ordentlich zu heilen. habs sooft beobachtet, das heiler an vorderster front stehen und ihre damage-casts machen, während irgendwo die richtigen dd´ler an zuwenig oder keiner heilung verrecken.....



Jünger des Khaine müssen Seelenessenzen durch "Dämäätsch" sammeln um überhaupt heilen zu können.
Schamanen SOLLTEN möglichst ihr Mork-Waaagh aufbauen um vernünftig zu heilen.

Mythic hat Heilern nicht ohne Grund die Möglichkeit gegeben Schaden zu machen


----------



## Ilunadin (1. Oktober 2008)

Mich regt das ehrlich gesagt auch auf,nur aus einer anderen Sicht.Ich versuche als Eisenbrecher mein bestes,aber Heilung bekommen die mit den dicken Zweihändern.Daher habe ich mir selbst mal was heilendes(einen Runenpriester) gemacht und versucht zu heilen-ebenso ergangen wie dem TE,jetzt spiele ich einen Feuermagier und darf mich auch nicht neben den "ROFL ich kann SPRINGEN!" Tanks verstecken die ständig von mir wegrennen, statt vor mir zu stehen.Also erlangte ich die Erkenntnis: Spiel Sigmarpriester/Jünger des Khain oder stirb....aber das legt sicherlich noch.


----------



## Malachay666 (1. Oktober 2008)

aber als schami lebt es sich doch leicht solang net 2-10 auf dir drauf sind gehts doch locker von der hand
ich mein die heilungen halten dich meist locker am leben 
der rest ist taktik


----------



## Thymeuse (1. Oktober 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Jünger des Khaine müssen Seelenessenzen durch "Dämäätsch" sammeln um überhaupt heilen zu können.
> Schamanen SOLLTEN möglichst ihr Mork-Waaagh aufbauen um vernünftig zu heilen.
> 
> Mythic hat Heilern nicht ohne Grund die Möglichkeit gegeben Schaden zu machen


Klar,aba wenn man sich entscheidet "Reine" Heiler zu spielen kann man auch reines Heal verlangen,oder?


----------



## vuu (1. Oktober 2008)

Malachay666 schrieb:


> aber als schami lebt es sich doch leicht solang net 2-10 auf dir drauf sind gehts doch locker von der hand
> ich mein die heilungen halten dich meist locker am leben
> der rest ist taktik




Jo ein Gegner ist auch kein Thema, aber mittlerweile so abT3 Szenarien, ists echt aetzend sobald wirklich nur 2 auf einen gehen, du bist sehr schnell down ohne Hilfe.

Und bezueglich der Heiler die DMG machen usw. ich finde auch das die reinen Heiler ine rster Linie Heilen sollten, wenn sie nur DMG machen, wirkt das genauso wie die Tanks die nicht helfen.

Wobei aber das DMG machen zB. beim Shammy bestandteil ist um am Effektivsten zu heilen, also nicht flamen wenn maln Shammy sein grünen Laser raus ballert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solange er das heilen net vergisst, ist ja alles okay. Leider vergessen die Tanks sobald sie 2Haender tragen, alles andre, sprich Kollegen helfen, nicht weg zu rennen von seinen heilern in die Gegner masse rein usw. usf.


----------



## 999 (1. Oktober 2008)

ich habe nen kleinen schwarzork und ne hexenkriegerin die meist auch noch tanken muss und habe die erfahrung gemacht das beide im seltenstem fall heilung bekommen, egal ob PVE oder RVR
heile einfach weiter und lasse den leuten noch etwas zeit ihren charakter kennenzulernen das wird schon :-)


----------



## Rashnuk (1. Oktober 2008)

Du siehst das zu kritisch . Tanks mit 2h Waffen ok da denk ich mir auch das sie wenigstens wenn sie eine Flag haben sofort das Schild anziehen und nicht weiter mit 2h Waffen angreifen. Sind aber Randoms, musst du nicht so ernst nehmen und außerdem musste auch mal abhauen denn ein heal ist kein Überlebens-Pass
Aber es stimmt die wollen lieber schaden machen und merken sehr spät erst das sie durch Heilung mehr nutzen und mehr EP/RP bekommt


----------



## Murradin (1. Oktober 2008)

oi oi oi ... total veralgemeinert...-.-
scheinbar haste auf jedem einzelnen server nen heiler erstellt... 
wenn nich solltest du vllt nich so rumheulen ..

ich bin eisenbrecher mit ner 2hand axt... und ich bin froh über jeden heiler der mich begleitet.
und jedem einzelnen wird so gut wie möglich geholfen ... 
is ja nur in meinem interesse wenn die heiler hinter mir überleben

also ... hör auf zu heulen ... heil und sei ruhig...

MfG


----------



## Tikume (1. Oktober 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn Leute wie der TE abhauen ist das kein Verlust. Es ist immer noch ein Spiel.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist dass einer der so rumflennt dann nicht ne eigene SG aufstellt. Vermutlich Unvermögen oder so.


----------



## Sethek (1. Oktober 2008)

Ziemlich verallgemeinert, das ganze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der letzte tank den ich in einer randomgruppe dabeihatte, hatte einen schicken Zweihänder...wir sind gemeinsam nach vorne gelaufen, ich hab instinktiv (lustig, wie Denkweisen abfärben) mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet, hab uns beide kurz vor Feindkontakt gehottet und siehe da, plötzlich ploppt bei mir der guard-buff auf...Tank bleibt in meinem näheren Umkreis, verlangsamt den ersten Chaosbarbaren, der mir an die Kutte will, klopft ne Hexenkriegerin, die mich für einen Naggarother Thanksgiving-Truthahn hält, windelweich...kurz: es war eine reine Freude.

Sicher, wo viel Licht ist, ist viel Schatten: wer kennt sie nicht, die dämitsch-Siggis, die mit Selbstheilung stur nach vorne rennen und für Freund noch Feind kein Auge haben, sich das erste Ziel suchen, das ihnen vor den Tabulator rennt und bis zum bitteren Ende dran kleben bleiben. Wieso sollten dies auch anders machen - mit ihren besseren Papprüstungen kassieren sie viel Schaden, den sie sich selber wegheilen, ihr Ziel kippt in 300 Jahren nicht um, wenn irgendwo ein feindlicher Heler rumspukt - und bei Szenarioende stehen sie mit imba-dämitsch und Heilwerten rum, kriegen also vom System bescheinigt "toll gemacht".
Wer kennt sie nicht, die Zweihandtanks, die in die feindlichen Linien rennen, das, was an ihnen vorbeiläuft ignorieren und stur auf die gegnerischen Fernkampf-DDs einprügeln, nur um sich nach 5 Sekunden bei den blutigen Klumpen, die die gegnerischen Nahkampf-DDs von den eigenen Heilern übriggelassen haben, zu beschweren, daß keine Heilung kommt?
Wer kennt sie nicht, die DDs, die sich todsicher jeder ein anderes, aber jeweils das bestgerüstetste Ziel suchen, das sie finden können?

Diese Fälle gibts in randomgruppen, keine Frage - aber überlegt mal genau, solche Ausfälle fallen einem nunmal wesentlich mehr auf als "vernünftige" Spieler, bleiben daher auch länger im Gedächtnis - der Eindruck, die ganzen server seien nur bevölkert mit Flachzangen, ist meist aus dem Grund ein wenig überzogen.

Wenn Dich, lieber TE, Szenarien so aufregen, dann gibts nur eine Lösung, denn Deine Mitspieler kannst Du nicht ändern - such Dir eine feste Gruppe/Gilde und widme Dich dem open-RvR. Ab T2 fährt man damit richtig gut Ruf ein und hat Spaß dabei.

In diesem Sinne, hab Spaß und komm runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit: Gehört zwar eher in die Klassenforen, aber zu den Schamanen/Erzmagiern mit Gork/Mork bzw. weisser Magie: Die Aufwertung, die ihr dadurch bekommt, rechtfertigt eigentlich nicht, auch nur ein Iota an Heilleistung zu verschenken in normalen Gruppen und SItuationen. Pro Punkt werden HOTs/DOTs um grade mal 5% effizienter oder Zauber mit castzeut um 20% schneller gecasted. Beides macht das Kraut nicht fett - die hots, weil im Extremfall 25% mehr Heilung pro tick keine 7,5 Sekunden komplett ohne Heilung aufwiegen. Noch extremer wirds beim kanalisierten Schadenszauber. Für einen Punkt, also für 5% mehr HOTs oder 20% schnellere casts opfert ihr mehrere Sekunden Heilleistung? Mal ehrlich...das reissts eher selten raus.

Die Schadensfähigkeiten sind in speziellen Situationen top: 1on1, wenn man eine kleine Gegnergruppe trifft, die "schnell weggeputzt" werden muß, damit keine Verstärkung kommt, beim assisttrain auf nen Heiler. Ansonsten sind die boni nett, um sie mit 2, 3 dots in begrenztem Umfang mitzunehmen, sonst aber nichts. Heilung sollte immer oberste Priorität sein. Ist zumindest meine Sicht der Dinge.


----------



## Thoraxos (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich heile wie ein Weltmeister und bin bei Heal eigentlich immer oben dabei. Wiederbelebe sogar in Szenario wenn es die Situation zulässt aber bedankt hat sich noch keiner :-) [ Möchte dafür jetzt viel Lob und ein Pokal ]



Server:Middenland *Chaos*Schamane=Thoraxos


----------



## acaddo (1. Oktober 2008)

vuu schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist man in WAR auch an nen Punkt gekommen wo jeder weiss was sache ist und wie er gerne spielen will, seinen Char, welchen er sich ausgesucht hat zu beginn und natuerlich gelesen hat und sich informiert hat was seine Klasse ist und macht usw. usf. (....)
> 
> Der WoW Absturz wie in den BGs ist laengst eingetroffen... jeder doofe Tank rennt mit 2hand Waffe rum und macht einen auf DMG Dealer und scheisst auf seine Heiler im rücken, wenn er geheilt wird ist gut, wenn der Heiler, welcher sich EXTRA noch mit dem Tank und bei dem Tank bewegt, mal hilfe braucht, nichs da, da kommt garnich von seiten der Tanks, und ja ich meine alle, ich spiele Destruction, auch Order, nur 2Hand Zwerge unterwegs, einfach nur laecherlich.
> 
> ...



das gleiche kann ich von den heiler sagen wo immer dmg machen wollen und kein bißle heilen die drecks goblins ehrlich , kack dich net ein du pfeife


----------



## myxir21 (1. Oktober 2008)

ich reg mich auch jeweils tödlich auf über Spieler die lieber Memory spielen sollten (auch um ihren Mind-Skill zu verbessern)

Und ich bin ein Spieler einfach friedlich seine BG Runs machen möchte und nicht unbedingt um Spass zu haben mit Gilde rein will. Auch der TS empfinde ich eher als Qual nach einem langen Arbeitstag.

Leider ist nicht mehr möglich mit anständigen Randomgruppen zu spielen.

Und das schlimmste ist sie lassen sich nicht mal organisieren durch einen der die Zügel mal in die Hand nimmt. Kommt ja keine Antwort im Chat.

Sogar abartig böse Flamen und beleidigen kann man die anderen. Da kommt nicht mal ein Zucken als Antwort......


----------



## Merturion (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe da andere Erfahrungen gemacht..........Tanks in vorderster Front und Heal von hinten irgendwo........selten mal anders gewesen........und Random ist nunmal egoistisch,kaum Zusammenhaltgefühl.

Mein Tipp:
Einfach heiter weiter!


----------



## Siccaria (1. Oktober 2008)

vuu schrieb:


> -> Lillian, deine Haare sind Pink. Nun wirst Du sehen, dass in einem halbwegs vernünftig ausgedrückten Thread, die Kinder Flames kommen. Wieso? Weil solch "normal" verfassten Threads die Flamer magisch anziehen, wenn man ihnen aber in ihrer "Sprache" von anfang an entgegen kommt, wirkt alles normal auf sie, und es gibt nichts zu flamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm... ich weiss nicht welchen Thread Du meinst, aber Dein eigener hier kanns nicht sein. 
'Halbwegs vernüftig ausgedrückt' würde ich es jedenfalls nicht nennen wenn Du erstmal mit Verallgemeinerungen und Beleidigungen um Dich schmeisst. 

Zur Sache an sich: Ja, viele Tanks haben noch nicht raus wie sie am effektivsten spielen könnten.
Viele bedeutet aber nicht alle und zwangsläufig doof würde ich daraus auch nicht als Schlussfolgerung ziehen. 
Bei einige sind noch Gewohnheiten aus andren Spielen zu beobachten, speziell in niedrigeren Tiers hab ich bei Nachfrage auch schon gelegentlich nachvollziehbare Antworten bekommen (wie z.B. das jemand gerade ein ziemlich aktuelles 2H Schwert, aber keinen guten Schild besitzt) und ja - einige sammeln noch Erfahrungen.
Die wirklich Unbelehrbaren bekommen halt (zumindest von mir) nur noch Heilung wenn sonst kein sinnvoll heilbares Ziel in der Nähe ist und damit hat sichs. Früher oder später sollte es dann auch wirklich jeder mal verstanden haben, man braucht halt ein wenig Geduld...


----------



## myxir21 (1. Oktober 2008)

bei Typen wie mir die nicht verlieren können und extrem sauer werden wenn sich nicht jeder voll anstrengt ist nix mit heiter weiter.

Da passieren jeweils Dinge die lieber z.b nicht in einen Chat gehören.....


----------



## Panador (1. Oktober 2008)

Vorab - ich spiele kein WAR, nur bißchen in den buffed-Foren rumgelesen und das Thema klang interessant. Also wer flamen will "du hast ja kene Ahnung von!!!" - soll... ich nenne nix WAR-spezifisches, also ... whatever, hf.

Gut, der TE-Post hat ein klein wenig mimimi dabei, persönlich find ichs nicht so schlimm. Klingt für mich aber nach nem legitimen Anliegen und dafür wird mir da n bißchen arg viel rumgeflamed. Da ichs aus WoW kenne und das auf nem allgemeinem Problem basiert, also spielunabhängig ist, glaub ich auch sofort, dass es das in WAR auch gibt. Wirds auch in zukünftigen MMOs geben, gibt immer die Egotrip-Leute die zb nur "dämitsch!!11elf" machen müssen, aber nen fetten Tank mit allem zocken wollen. 
Gabs ja auch vor WAR-Release immer wieder Diskussionen "Kann ich den Chosen auch als DD spielen?"-"Nein. Der Chosen is ein Tank, kein DD"-"Aber es gibt-"-"Nein."-"Abe."-"Nein." Bei den Heilern natürlich dasselbe. Persönlich spiel ich DD-Klassen weil mir Heilen/Tanken einfach nicht liegt, steh auch dazu, spiele wenigstens die richtige Klasse für. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade bei WAR sollte das ja anders werden, wurde ja auch angepriesen, Tanks spielen Tanks im PvP wie im PvE, Heiler heilen im PvP wie im PvE. In der Theorie nett, aber in der Praxis wirds immer auf mindestens 40% (persönliche Schätzung) Pseudo-DDler pro Klasse rauslaufen.

@"Machs doch mit der Gilde etc." - Wo is dann der große Vorteil von WAR? Das ganze Offene-Gruppen-System etc. soll ja auch dazu beitragen, dass es mit Random-Gruppen angenehmer wird/werden kann. Beim allseits verfluchten WoW-PvP kann ich auch mit ner Gruppe/Gilde PvP machen und damit den Frustfaktor durch schlecht spielende Randoms senken. Das is aber auch nicht die Lösung. Wenn man mal BG/Szenarien (war in der WAR-Beta, die tollen Szenarien sind für mich beinahe 1:1 WoW-BGs, aber das is ein anderes Thema) nur paar Runden machen will, ruf ich nicht meine SG/Gilde dafür zusammen. Da hoff ich einfach drauf, dass es mit den Randoms einigermaßen läuft.

Ja, das war jetzt nur quasi ein stating-the-obvious, aber imo ruhig und relativ objektiv geschrieben und bei der Flamerei is vl so'n Einschub nicht schlecht.

Wenn der Thread nur 1-2 Tanks/Heiler dazu gebracht hat in den Szenarien auch auf "echten" Tank/Heiler zu machen statt auf nen Quasi-DD hats doch schon was gebracht.


----------



## Katalmacht (1. Oktober 2008)

Such dir ne Gilde wenn du damiet net Leben kannst!!


----------



## Muy87 (1. Oktober 2008)

pech gehabt.


----------



## Dagon1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Nunja, an dem TE rumkritisieren und selber doofe Tips geben wie zB "Such dir ne Gilde" 
(vielleicht mag er nicht in einer Gilde sein und möchte einfach  zwanglos mit anderen interagieren, könnte ja angehen...)

Es geht nicht darum ob jemand toll mit Gildenkameraden im TS andere koordiniert umhaut. 
Das ist zwar der Sinn von anständigem RvR aber die Szenarien so anzugehen ist fast (aber nur fast) schon unfair den Randomspielern gegenüber (seine Teamfähigkeiten könnte man auch im Burgenkampf viel besser messen).

Die Frage, warum sich allerdings so viele Leute absolut lebensunfähig in Szenarien aufführen ist allerdings berechtigt.
Wie zum Teufel können einige Menschen im Alltag überleben wenn sie nicht mal das Prinzip eines Spiels verstehen können?

Schade das ich nicht mehr Soziologie studiere, wäre ne nette Abschlussarbeit gewesen sich mit dem übermäßig hohen Anteil sozial und geistig Minderbemittelter in Onlinerollenspielen seit Einzug des Massenmarktes zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Siccaria (1. Oktober 2008)

Panador schrieb:


> Wenn der Thread nur 1-2 Tanks/Heiler dazu gebracht hat in den Szenarien auch auf "echten" Tank/Heiler zu machen statt auf nen Quasi-DD hats doch schon was gebracht.


Sicher... aber ehrlich gesagt - ich glaube nicht das man jemanden dazu bringt besser zu spielen indem man ihm nur oft genug sagt das er 'doof' ist. Im Gegenteil seh ich da eher Trotz aufkommen, daher plädiere ich immernoch dafür den nichtheilenden Heilern und den nichttankenden Tanks sachlich zu erklären warum das was sie tun dazu führt das sie mehr verlieren als Gewinnen... statt es über Flames, Whines und die beileidigte Leberwursttaktik zu versuchen.


----------



## Evíga (2. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> na das wird ich so nicht sagen. da liegen teilweise schon welten zwischen zweihand und einhand plus schild. versuch mal als zweihandtank nen pq held oder keeplord zu tanken.



Schwertmeister können angeblich jeden Boss auch mit 2h tanken. :>
Trotzdem trage ich einen Schild. Weil ich mag Surfbretter.


----------



## divine83 (2. Oktober 2008)

bla bla  alle klassen  bla bal  wichtig  bla bla
jeder  bla bla  angewisesen  bla bla  gruppe  bla bla

ich will net über sinn und unsinn von meisterschafts bäumen reden, feuerzauberer ist beim dmg output und beim dmg input 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - heiler sind primär nunmal heiler -

ich bleibe immer in der nähe der heiler stehen , damit ich jeglichen schaden schnellst möglichst abwenden kann, weil da gebe ich dem erstller recht unsere tanks und melee dds ihre aufgaben noch net ganz so schnell und selbstbewusst wahrnehmen wie manche hybrid klasse bzw heiler

muss aber zugeben, dass nur gilden eine basis für verständigung schaffen

leute schliesst euch gilden an oder zu welchen zusammen, erst durch die gemeinschaft funktioniert warhammer, das ist kein solo spiel und ohne deinen waffenbruder bist du so tot wie ein landesverräter


----------



## Kakerlakchen (2. Oktober 2008)

ich hab ja n defensiven schwarzzork und mir fällts grad andersrum auf.. in den öq verreck ich öfters. da ich spotte und versuche agro von helden und kampfmeistern zu halten.. und verrecke dann elendig ohne nen heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich kann damit leben, dafür überleb ich öfters mal n szenario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (2. Oktober 2008)

Namaste

ist ja sehr interessant wofür ihr alles noch Zeit habt
während ihr kämpft: Der Heiler macht Schaden, der spielt mit 
Zweihandschwert u.s.w.
Also ich bin mit meiner Heilung voll ausgelastet.
Vielleicht  das Geheimnis meines Erfolges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich schau mich auch immer nur um, wenn ich den Ress-Countdown habe.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Bollo (2. Oktober 2008)

Cool wie immer gleich alles pauschalisiert wird...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab als Tank ne 2H-Waffe* und ich hab schon des öfteren den 2. oder 3. Platz gemacht (nach Damage sortiert). Was für einen Sinn hat es für mich den Tank zu mimen wenn die Feinde einfach an mir vorbeirennen und den Heiler aufs Korn nehmen können? Ich kann denen den auch nur hinterherrennen und draufkloppen aber doch nicht wegziehen. Menschliche Spieler reagieren (zumindest bei mir) irgendwie nicht auf Aggro.

Des weiteren kommt es auch sehr, sehr oft vor das es entweder keine Heiler gibt oder die eben nicht heilen. Wie oft bin ich schon mit Fahne oder Troll-Befrieder verreckt weil einfach kein Heiler im Stande war auch nur einmal zu heilen. Im Endeffekt gibt es einfach Spieler die teamorientiert spielen und andere die wollen nur den schnellen RvR Kill machen, auf allen Seiten.

*Das hat damit zu tun das ich eher der Solo-Spieler im PvE bin und da kommt man als Chosen mit einer 2H Waffe einfach weiter.


----------



## Klingenwind (2. Oktober 2008)

> würd ich auch sagen...heil einfach weiter!
> und nen tank mit 2h hält fast genauso viel aus wie einer mit 1h/shield
> beim schild kommen halt nur die stats und der blockwerd dazu...
> ergo
> ...



Jou 29% Blockchance...voll fürn arsch.....





> Cool wie immer gleich alles pauschalisiert wird... hmmm.gif
> 
> Ich hab als Tank ne 2H-Waffe* und ich hab schon des öfteren den 2. oder 3. Platz gemacht (nach Damage sortiert). Was für einen Sinn hat es für mich den Tank zu mimen wenn die Feinde einfach an mir vorbeirennen und den Heiler aufs Korn nehmen können? Ich kann denen den auch nur hinterherrennen und draufkloppen aber doch nicht wegziehen. Menschliche Spieler reagieren (zumindest bei mir) irgendwie nicht auf Aggro.
> 
> ...



Ich mach mitm schild auch öfter den ersten platz...alles ne sache der Charachterbeherschung...


----------



## El Bollo (2. Oktober 2008)

Klar, nur müssen Tanks mit 2h Waffe trotzdem nicht von der Öffentlichkeit als Trottel hingestellt werden.


----------



## Damatar (2. Oktober 2008)

ka was der meint ich spiel ne auserkornennen auch 2h und wenn wir inner gruppe heiler haben da ahctet jeder drauf ob shild oder nicht das die ficher von dem heiler wech sind oft sogar ich , ich tank sogar besser als die tanks mit schild^^


----------



## joekay (2. Oktober 2008)

Das mit den Heilern kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hab bis jetzt nur 2 mal kopfschüttelnd mitbekommen, dass sog. Offtanks lieber auf den Boss hauen als den Heilern adds (die es bei vielen pq-bossen gibt) abzunehmen. Also volltank auf boss, 2h-tank auf boss, adds auf dem heiler.

Dabei sollte ein Tank froh sein, wenn er eben was tanken darf, da sein Beitrag an einer pq meiner Meinung nach stark vom erhaltenen Schaden abhängt und nicht vom zugefügten.


----------



## DayPig (2. Oktober 2008)

Jeder Spielt wie er will. Wenn dir das nicht Passt must leider in eine Gilde. 

Das ist doch wie WOW jeder kann alles jeder ist Klüger als der andre also machen die alle was sie wollen. Random ist halt so wird immer so sein. 
Es wird sich nichts ändern den es ist jeder auf seinen eigenen Vorteil bedacht. Schließlich kenne ich die anderen nicht mir Wurscht hauptsache MOSCHEN!!

Ich finde jeder sollte so Spielen wie er will, wenn ihm das Verlieren im Szenario nichts ausmacht und er dann immer auf Platz 1 in der DD Liste ist dann soll er doch!!


----------



## blifie (2. Oktober 2008)

Ob ich nun mit 2händer rum renne oder mit Schild und Waffe macht keinen Unterschied.
Ich werde 90% des Bg beim heilen Übergangen und ich zupfe nur die DD´s von den Heilern.
Die freuts, weil sie können ohne verzögerung ihre Spell´s casten.
Und als Schmi muss man nicht zwingend DD spells casten. Mit Ordentlich Willenskraft und ner gesegneten ladung Timming bzw Overheal geht sich´s locker aus mit der heilung. Jedenfalls im Bg.
Das kann ich deshalb bestätigen, da ich in einem Gespann lvl ---> Tank und sein Heiler. Der Heiler sitzt stets mit mir im gleichen Raum, und bei dem Statement: WTF soviel Burst? Hätte auch die Zeit für 5 Dots, 5 Casts What ever nicht gereicht 
;()
Jedoch mag es Leute geben die noch vorrausschauender spielen, die immer mit 5 Punkten rumrennen, diese welche sollen mir bitte meine Lottoscheine ausfüllen.


----------



## lambada (2. Oktober 2008)

Tjooo, wies halt so ist im Leben. Man kann nicht alles haben. Es gibt genug gute Spieler in Warhammer und leider eben genauso viele, die es nicht sind.

Ich halte es einfach so mit meinem Runi:

DD's: bekommen heals solange sie sinnvole Ziele attacken, keiner muss auf nen ork einhauen, der auf nen eisenbrecher einkloppt o_O genauso magier oder schattenkrieger, die denken sie wären krasse nahkämpfer und ein sinnvolles stellungsspiel nich beherschen... 
Tanks: bekommen immer ne chance, aber wenn ich für sie luft bin, sind sie es für mich (ich spiele selbst noch nen eisenbrecher und wähle mein zu schützendes target je nach situation, mal nen heiler und mal nen hexenjäger z.b. der auf nen heiler geht und von nem ork ins ziel genommen wird - hatte auch schon, dass ich nen runi aktiv beschützt hatte, der mich nicht mit einem heal segnete, dann gabs nen whisper, er solle sich nun um sich alleine kümmern...)
Heiler: heilende heiler heile ich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer Perfektion will, muss sie sich bauen, oder sich dieser anschließen, sprich ner fähigen Gilde.


----------



## Stancer (2. Oktober 2008)

Der TE spielt bestimmt Destro und regt sich über die ganzen 2H Auserkorenen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute im Szenario Talabec-Damm 8 Auserkorene getroffen und alle mit 2H und dazu noch ohne Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....man war das nen Gemetzel


----------



## Herbaliser (2. Oktober 2008)

ich kann diesen "bei wow war das" Mist nichtmehr hören.


----------



## Roy1971 (2. Oktober 2008)

Herbaliser schrieb:


> ich kann diesen "bei wow war das" Mist nichtmehr hören.



;-( sign!!!


----------



## Caidy (2. Oktober 2008)

ich heile wie ne weltmeisterin und werde dann auch von rnd beschützt, auf hergig hats solche probleme eigtl net, gibt immer mal eigenbrödler, aber im großen und ganzen find ichs ok


----------



## Stancer (2. Oktober 2008)

Viel schlimmer find ich die auf Dmg geskillte Heiler. Ich meine ich hab nix dagegen, wenn jemand seinen Heiler offensiv spielen will. Aber wenn ich 2m neben ihm stehe und offensichtlich gerade verrecke kann er ja zumindest mal nen Instant HoT abdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich liebe meinen Full-HEal geskillten und equippten Heiler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich komm ja garnicht auf die Idee, selbst Schaden zu machen, sollen die anderen die Drecksarbeit erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMeep (2. Oktober 2008)

Naja , ich hatte teilweise auch schon überlegt mit meinem Eisenbrecher den Zweihänder zu benutzen . 
Da man teilweise einfach ignoriert wird vom gegner , was einfach am eher gerigen Schaden liegt . Da ist es garnicht schlecht nen Zweihänder zu nehmen , so nuzt man der gruppe wenigstens noch ein wenig . 
Mit den Heilern habe ich aber kein problem , wenn die gegner wirklich ma auf mich einprügeln bekomme ich soviel heilung das sich meine lebensanzeige so gut wie garnich bewegt . 

Und wenn ich meinen Sigmarpriester oder Erzmagier spiele versuche ich immer einen gesunden Mix aus schaden und heilung zu fahren , ganz einfach weil man auf seiten der Ordnung eigentlich immer mehr als genug heiler dabei hat ( dafür aber oft Tanks fehlen ) .


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Was die Sache ein wenig verkompliziert ist das man in SZs selten gelegenheit hat mal die Waffe in Ruhe zu wechseln (oder geht das nur bei mir nicht weil ich so oft irgendwelche lags habe? gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus das es ein feature ist das man im Kampf nicht wechseln kann). 
Daher ist es manchmal wohl etwas frustrierend, gerade als Tank, nicht das angemessene Handwerkszeug für eine bestimmte Situation einfach zur Hand nehmen zu können.


----------



## Stancer (2. Oktober 2008)

Also mein Schwertmeister rennt nur mit Schild rum und hilft der Gruppe ungemein.

Mein Lieblingsjob ist Rammbock spielen. Alles defensive anschmeissen und in die Gegner stürmen, kurze runde drehen und wieder zurück in die eigenen reihen. Meistens schleppe ich dann 3-4 Gegner mit, die dann schön auseinander genommen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heiler beschützen ist da schon wesentlich stressiger


----------



## gw1200 (2. Oktober 2008)

Der TE sollte eine eigene Gilde gründen und sich dann salben und belobhudeln lassen von wegen seiner weisen Worte (oder es gleich bleiben lassen, da all die unterbelichteten Mitspieler seiner nicht würdig sind).


----------



## Arben (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel meinen Chosen im Szenario und RvR auch mit Schild. Der Unterschied im DMG ist, selbst mit 2 Equips, einfach zu gering, während sich ein Schild schon auszahlt. Man kann blocken, hat mehr Rüstung und kann einfach mal Schildwall reinhaun und ist für 10 Sekunden fast unbesiegbar. Wenn man dann sogar mal geheilt wird ist alles in Butter. 

Sollte mal wieder ein Zelot damit beschäftigt sein gegnerische Eisenbrecher zu verfluchen und dabei vergessen, dass der Tank der gerade den Hexenjäger wegschmeisst zu heilen, hat er bei wiederholtem Male keine Hilfe mehr...


----------



## zadros (2. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich liebe meinen Full-HEal geskillten und equippten Heiler...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich bin auch Full-Heal geskillt wenn man das als Zelot überhaupt sein kann, denn man skillt immer auch DMG mit - das einzige was ich an DMG benutze ist der CAE instant dot - der ruptet ordentlich ;-)


----------



## Voiata (2. Oktober 2008)

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt spiele ich einen lvl 16 Schwarzork.

BG:
Ja, es gibt Heiler, denen ist es wichtig Dmg zu machen.
Genauso gibt es Tanks, denen es wichtig ist, Dmg zu machen.
Prima.
Wird im übrigen auch vom System belohnt.
Meinereiner, falls mich schon mal wer getroffen hat und Zeit hatte überhaupt Namen zu lesen,
stellt sich prinzipiell stets bei den Heilern hin, nimmt ihnen Schaden ab,
slowed alles in Reichweite, was die armen Kittel klopfen will und wird erst nach geraumer Zeit dafür belohnt.
(Ein Schild ist erst dann effektiv, wenn auf den Tank geklopft wird und ich finde die Blockchance alles andere
als nebensächlich, aber ist wohl eine persönliche Einstellung)
Was aber generell, aus meiner Erfahrung, zumindest zu Beginn beim Aufeinandertreffen von Spielern nicht oder
eher selten der Fall ist.
Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass erst Tanks lernen, wie man andere Spieler im PvP beschützt oder supportet,
sondern auch Heiler müssen erst lernen, wenn sich Tanks anstellen, Heiler zu schützen, dies auch zu nutzen.
Und auch begreifen, dass ein Tank dies tut.

Mein Eifer darin, in der hinteren Reihe zu stehen wird aber vom System definitiv nicht so belohnt,
wie im Gegenteil sich ins Schlachtfeld zu stützen und einfach zu metzeln, in der Hoffnung,
Tanks werden eh als letztes geklopft.

Spielt aber keine Rolle. Tu ich trotzdem.
Und es ist mir stets eine Wonne, wenn ich dann feststelle, oh der Heiler checkt das und agiert entsprechend.
Genau dann bereue ich keine Sekunde auch im PvP zu ´tanken´.

Nebenbei kann man mit ein paar Whisper auch die Situation fix klären und als Heiler Tanks und
als Tanks Heiler anwhispern und auf Zusammenarbeit plädieren.
Klappt in vielen Fällen.
Aktion ist hier das Zauberwort nicht Reaktion.
Bis mit gutem Beipsiel voran gehen und der Herdentrieb kann schon mal fix greifen.

öQ:
Als Tank, wenn man dann tankt, erreicht man hier ziemlich fix das obere Ende der Nahrungskette,
was den Rang vorm auswürfeln angeht.
Hier wird tanken 1a belohnt. Nur gegen gut gespielte Heiler hat man da keine Chance.
Ein Heiler, der gruppenorientiert heilt, läßt den Rest, bei gleichem Zeitraum, ziemlich alt aussehen.


Fazit:
Im PvP wird tanken nicht belohnt.
Im PVE, nach öQ beurteilt, sehr wohl.

Hinterher maulen ist einfach. Genau das kann jeder.
Und ein Heiler, der sich beschwert, das die Tanks einen nicht schützen, müssen sich genauso an die Nase fassen.
Kommunikation ist hier das Zauberwort, habe da vielfach gute Erfahrung mit gemacht.


(Sämtliche Angaben können nur den persönlichen Horizont darstellen. Spiele häufig mit einem Heilpartner im Team
und schnappe mir in random BG´s die ersten Heiler die ich zu Gesicht bekomme)


----------



## MightySten (2. Oktober 2008)

Thymeuse schrieb:


> Lol,hast wirklich nen neuen Thread aufgemacht^^
> 
> Wie gesagt,heal einfach weiter und sei still
> 
> ...





Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn Leute wie der TE abhauen ist das kein Verlust. Es ist immer noch ein Spiel.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe ist dass einer der so rumflennt dann nicht ne eigene SG aufstellt. Vermutlich Unvermögen oder so.



Also solche Kommentare sind sehr unqualifiziert.
Ich verstehe den TE, denn auch ich ziehe mir einen Zeloten hoch, und es ist sehr sehr frustrierend, wenn man als Heiler ALLES für die Gruppe gibt,
doch kaum werde ich als Heiler angegriffen verstreut sich die Gruppe und lässt dich sterben.
Zynisch, wie ich bin, freue ich mich natürlich, wenn keine 10 sekunden im chat der Aufruf komm: WO IST DER HEILER, ICH BRAUCH HEAL !!
Und  Thymeuse: ich trau mich wetten, du bist genau so ein Typ, der w.o. beschrieben reagiert.
Den Satz "heil weiter und sei still" kannst du dir in deinen Allerwertesten stecken.
Mit der Einstellung und vor allem mit dieser Aussage hast du in einer Community nichts zu suchen. Hier kann ich nur erwidern: Sei freundlich oder behalte deine Unfreundlichkeiten für dich.

Natürlich kann man diese Dinge nicht verallgemeinern, aber aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass es leider nur wenige Spieler gibt, die - auch wenn es "nur" random grps sind - das Gruppenspiel verstanden haben.
Es stimmt, nur mit einer organisierten Stammgruppe funktioniert es.

Eventuell hilft ja der Aufruf, dass ein paar Leute umdenken. Dann hat der thread schon seinen Zweck erfüllt.

Achtet auf eure Heiler, dann lebt auch ihr länger!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

peace

P.S.: Tikume, wenn Leute wie der TE abhauen, ist es sehr wohl ein Verlust, denn Heiler werden immer gebraucht! Und nicht jeder hat die Mittel, so auf die Schnelle eine SG aufzustellen. Also halte dich zurück mit deinen Vorurteilen komm wieder runter von deinem hohen Ross  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jonish (2. Oktober 2008)

MightySten schrieb:


> Achtet auf eure Heiler, dann lebt auch ihr länger!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geb ich dir vollkommen recht, ich habe auch angefangen einen Shami zu spielen.
Es ist ungewohnt macht aber riesigen Spaß, und das ich alleine in einem Szenario
nicht alle heilen kann, und nicht immer alle in meiner Healrange sind sollte auch
denen die hier nach heal schreien bewusst sein. Auch wenn ich neben jemanden
stehe der heal benötigt kann das 
1. übersehen werden wenn er nicht in meiner grp is(achte da aber meistens drauf ;-) )
2. sein das ich keine Aktionspunkte zum heilen hab, so ein Shami geht schon ziehmlich schnell
   "oom"(ich weiß nicht der richtige Ausdruck, aber ihr wisst was damit gemeint is)
So kann es also passieren das einer der nur 2 meter neben mir steht stirbt, aber kommt
zum glück sehr selten vor, und wenn doch wird er gerezzt.

Also bitte denk dran nicht überall wo ihr einem Gegner hinterher sprintet is auch ein Heiler
in der Nähe der euch den Arsch rettet. Bleibt geschmeidig das wird sich alles einpendeln, 
gebt den Neuen/Alten Spielern die beötigte Zeit, die Community wird sich einpendeln und stärken
irgendwann wird das alles funktionieren.

Gruß 

Joni


----------



## latosa (2. Oktober 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Nicht viele Leute sind dazu geeignet von World of Warcraft nach Warhammer O. zu wechseln..
> 
> Du bist also einer, der nicht dazu fähig ist?
> 
> ...


ich glaube war ist eher nix für dich jeder kann hier seine meinung sagen ich hab übrigen s runenpriester und so voll deppen die einfach in die gegner reinrennen bekommen keine heilung ich geh aber zu 90% jetzt nurnoch mit gilde in bg


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (2. Oktober 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> mmimimimimimimimi
> such dir ne Gilde



Was dem TE genau was bringt?
Da man sich nicht als WB anmelden kann ist er immer noch ziemlich abhängig von der 2. Gruppe.
Ausser es ist so ne Gilde die sich versucht gleichzeitig anzumelden und sofort leavt wenn nicht beide drin sind (hab ich gestern mehrfach gesehen)

Ansonsten kommen wir mit Riesenschritten auf die Version "Standard Wow-BG" zu.

Einige Kämpfe sind schon von vornherein quasi entschieden, weil man z.b 4 Afk Leecher hat (4 war das maximum gestern) und der Gegner keinen.
Viele Kämpfe entscheiden sich durch die Anzahl der Heiler bzw. den Willen derer zu heilen (Nein, das trifft natürlich NICHT auf alle Heiler zu, gibt auch viele vorbildliche)
Und dann gibt es noch die Szenarios wo du 450 zu 300 führst und sich 3-4 Nahkämpfer voller Inbrunst in die gegnerischen Horden stürzen um sich abfarmen zu lassen mit dem wortwörtlichen Kommentar im Chat "Ist doch egal, die gewinnen doch sowiso".

Wenn ich nicht genau wüsste das man mit 50 mal verlieren auch nen Lvl Up bekommt, würde mich das evtl. auch aufregen. Aber in der Levelingzone sehe ich das persönlich noch nicht soooooo arg.


----------



## Eceleus (2. Oktober 2008)

Najo,

die Heilgeschichte ist derzeit in der Tat etwas nerfig, vor allem das unbegründete Geflame. Die Haupteigenschaft, die man derzeit als Heiler im Spiel mitbringen muss ist, "Flameresistent" zu sein (oder den Chat abstellen). Ich denke das wird auch dazu führen, dass die Zahl der zur Verfügung stehenden Heiler ab T3 deutlich abnimmt. Aus Sicht eines Heilers sind mir vor allem folgende Punkte aufgefallen:

a) Vor allem Offensivtanks merken überhauptnicht, wie viele Punkte ein Heiler schon in sie reingepumpt hat. Sie schauen nur auf die eigene HP-Leiste, wenn sie merken, dass sie sich übernommen haben und wissen wollen, ob sie noch weg kommen. Dann reicht Situationsbedingt aber häufig die Heilleistung nicht mehr aus. Wenn zu viele Leute auf einen einprügeln geht die HP-Leiste halt runter, auch mit 3 Hots + Dauerheilung. Ich habe im T2 schon Szenarien gehabt, wo ich 120k geheilt habe und hinterher angemault wurde, warum ich nicht heile.

b) Gruppenmitglieder in Rndgrps sind häufig so weit auseinander, dass man sich als Heiler entscheiden muss, bei wem man bleibt und wen man verrecken lässt. Wenn Du nicht beim Schwerpunkt der Gruppe bleibtst, kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass DU derjenige bist, der stirbt.

c) Wenn Du neben einem Heiler stehst und nicht zumindest einen Insta-Hot bekommst (wie oben beschrieben), liegt das in der Regel daran, dass der Heiler keine AP mehr dafür hat. Die Instahots bringen meistens auch nichts mehr, wenn Du noch Schaden reinbekommst. Beim Schami hilft dann eigentlich nur nochi die Absorb-Bubble (grüne Kugel), die liegt aber auf einem Timer und ist auch nicht immer up.

d) Wenn der Heiler add hat, geht seine Heilleistung gegen 0. Kümmern tut sich darum aber keine Sau.

Gruss


----------



## Tayfun (2. Oktober 2008)

Hmm ok ich hab zwar nur Openbeta gespielt aber da muss sich ja einiges verändert haben.
Ich hatte nen Gobo Schamane und muss sagen war eigentlich ganz okay in sachen tanks muss dazu sagen war nur tier 1 ;D aber in pq standen tanks vorne und ham sich erstmal Aggro geholt. 
Wenn irgendwo einer angegriffen wurde und nicht mit zurecht kam wurde er entweder gehealt oder der Tank hat geholfen. 
Im SC gings eigentlich auch gab nen schlüsselpunkt oben auf dem Wall wir Healer standen unten mit den Fernkämpfern die Tanks waren drinnen haben gekloppt und wenn einer zu uns kam wurde der aufgehalten. Fands da recht angenehm.
Fazit: Da muss sich aber etliches verändert haben. Naja gut ein zwei die nicht kapiert haben was sie tun sollten gabs auch inner OpenBeta.

So Far Táy


----------



## Eltin (2. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn Leute wie der TE abhauen ist das kein Verlust. Es ist immer noch ein Spiel.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe ist dass einer der so rum flennt dann nicht ne eigene SG aufstellt. Vermutlich Unvermögen oder so.



Ich habe die selben Probleme... Ich muss leider für mein Geld arbeiten gehen und habe in der Firma nur den Port 80 offen. Dann Versuch mal bitte in den 2-3 Stunden die Du unter der Woche hast ne Gilde zu finden und zu spielen. Ich hätte schon ein paar Anforderungen an eine Gilde und will bestimmt in keine Gilde die mich nur will weil ich eine Heilklasse spiele.

Und was Deinen letzten Satz angeht, für einen Moderator ist das in meinen Augen eine unverschämtheit. Und ja ich darf hier diese Kritik üben, ich habe (NOCH) ein bezahlten Buffed-Acc.

Ich hab mich hier schon lange nicht mehr so über eine Antwort geärgert wie über Deine....


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (2. Oktober 2008)

@Eceleus

Na gut das Flamen gibts ja quasi in jedem Game.

Der Witz an der Sache ist das Leute die schreien "rezzt mich einer von euch deppen mal" das auch im 20. Szenario noch schreien, weil Sie nie gerezzt werden, während ich mit einer netten Anfrage ob mich jemand mal bitte rezzen kann wenn er mal kurz Zeit hat, eigentlich immer einen rezz bekomme.
Woran das wohl liegt xD

Ich sehe das so:
Jemanden der etwas nicht tut, bekommt man sicherlich nicht dazu etwas zu tun indem man ihn flamt, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## Eltin (2. Oktober 2008)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Ich heile wie ein Weltmeister und bin bei Heal eigentlich immer oben dabei. Wiederbelebe sogar in Szenario wenn es die Situation zulässt aber bedankt hat sich noch keiner :-) [ Möchte dafür jetzt viel Lob und ein Pokal ]
> 
> 
> 
> Server:Middenland *Chaos*Schamane=Thoraxos



Kenn ich... und wenn ich 2 Minuten später mal wieder mich heilen muss weil keiner 3-6 Spieler in 5 m Abstand mir hilft, schreien alle "Wieso heilt hier keiner"


----------



## Depak (2. Oktober 2008)

also dank fürs heilen bekomm ich auch nur wenns grad die zeit zulässt. sie sollen ja kämpfen und nicht chatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein tip:
einfach ignorieren. jeder ist für einen heal dankbar, obes gesagt wird oder nicht.


----------



## Jusdo (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele auch nen schamanen und muss sagen, dass mir szenarien auch nicht den gewünschten effekt (den erfolg oder zumindest eine spannende runde) gebracht haben. Kam mir immer meist vor wie nen wilder hühnerhaufen. 

Ich habe das "problem" gelöst, in dem ich zwar weiterhin in nem hühnerhaufen bin, mir aber nen freund geschnappt habe, der schwarzork spielt (sogar oftmals mit 2h!), der kriegt den meisten heal und beschäftigt die gegnerischen heiler, während ich den hühnerhaufen "off-heale" und dieser dann langsam aber sicher, die gegnerischen DDs/tanks (habe das gefuehl dass DDs aus prinzip keine heiler angreifen, weil das zu einfach ist ^^) ummoschen. 

Ist zwar kein 100% sieg dadurch, aber hat die chancen doch erheblich gesteigert. Gefühlte 75/25 chance auf nen Sieg, vielleicht sogar bissel mehr, es sei denn man trifft auf eine gilden/stammgruppe, da helfen dann 2 organisierte auch nicht viel, da gewinnt man dann eher in ausnahmefällen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als mein Tipp an den TE, schnapp dir nen Tank deines vertrauens, der weiss was er tut und du hast schon die halbe miete im sack (gegen randomgruppen wohlgemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

grüße
jusdo


----------



## Johny-Hill (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi 

Ich spiele auch nen runi ( wo es vll zu wenig von gibt ) Ich meine das is der haubt Grund warum so wenig geheilt wirt .

Im zenario haue ich alles was ich habe an Heilung  raus für meine Gruppe bin jetzt lvl 19 und habe meist um die 45000-55000 heilung und 0 schaden bin der meinung das das schon sehr viel Heilung  ist!!!!

In meiner gilde gibt es auch wenig heiler (runis) aber was Sols wir haben Spaß am spiel und evt kommen ja noch einige heiler dazu.

Wie schon von einigen geschrieben einfach weiter machen mann bekommt es schon irgend wann gedankt das mann heilt im späteren lvl bereich wo es auf heiler sehr sehr stark ankommt meine ich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So und nun frohes weiter heilen an alle heiler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

In der Regel gibts bei mir die ersten Tells schon nach dem 1. Szenario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob ich mit in die Szenariogruppe möchte, oder eben "Gut geheilt" o.ä.


----------



## Ronma (2. Oktober 2008)

Och ich halte mich da relativ zurück im Szenario mit Aufregereien. 1. isses nich gut für's Herz. und 2. hoffe ich immer noch auf Besserung ab dem 13.11.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Ernst... man sieht's ja jetzt schon. Nachmittags nach der Arbeit kann man einfach keine Trollhöhen auf Helmgart zocken, das is die Hölle, wie jetzt die eine Seite in Ruhe die Flaggenpunkte abläuft, während die andere gemütlich auf dem Berg campt um zu zergen, sich wundern, warum keiner hoch kommt und völlig überrascht sind, wenn sie beim Rücksetzen der Flagge vom Berg fliegen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja Abends so 20 Uhr spätestens 21 Uhr isses dann einigermaßen ok bzw. wird von Stunde zu Stunde besser. Soll heißen, man hat schon gar keine Lust mehr vor 20 Uhr RvR im Szenario zu machen.


----------



## pixeljedi (2. Oktober 2008)

ich spiele n schwarzorc lvl 19 auf erengard und kann die geschichte vom TE verstehen,muß aber aus meiner sicht sagen
manchmal is es genau anders rum.

ich seh der heiler wird angegriffen,renn hin,stell mich vor ihn hau "stellung halten" rein und was macht der sani?
renn weg ,weil er nichts sieht ,ich wieder hinter her,selbe programm,heiler haut wieder ab ^^
angeflüstert:
ich : bleib steht,ich nehm den schaden auf :-)
heiler. geh weg ich seh nix.

* hust*  ok,dann stirb halt.

so long   hf&gl

pixel


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Eltin schrieb:


> Ich habe die selben Probleme... Ich muss leider für mein Geld arbeiten gehen und habe in der Firma nur den Port 80 offen. Dann Versuch mal bitte in den 2-3 Stunden die Du unter der Woche hast ne Gilde zu finden und zu spielen. Ich hätte schon ein paar Anforderungen an eine Gilde und will bestimmt in keine Gilde die mich nur will weil ich eine Heilklasse spiele.


*hüstel* Naja, selbst wenn alle Ports offen wären und WAR installiert wär es in den meisten Fällen sicher schwierig dem Chef zu erklären warum es wichtig ist in der Arbeitszeit zu spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anyway, ich finde den Rat 'such Dir ne Gilde' auch nicht sonderlich angebracht. Abgesehen von Zeitgründen geh ich auch etwas idealistisch an eine Gildensuche ran und erwarte da mehr als nur eine funktionierende Stammgruppe wenn ich irgendwo beitrete. 
Mit den Leuten auf einer Wellenlänge liegen, in meinem speziellen Fall auch noch ein gewisser RP Anspruch dazu, das in Kombination mit effektiver Spielweise und meiner Einschränkung was die zeitlichen Möglichkeiten angeht einzuloggen... ne, ganz so leicht ist es da nicht was passendes zu finden.


----------



## Opnoxious (2. Oktober 2008)

Eltin schrieb:


> Ich habe die selben Probleme... Ich muss leider für mein Geld arbeiten gehen


Ich muss auch arbeiten für mein Geld. Das werden wohl einige müssen...


----------



## Curentix (2. Oktober 2008)

vuu schrieb:


> Exponentiell viel Müll


Also wenn du mir meinen Account zahlst, inklusive Interesse, dann werde ich für dich mit meinem Ironbreaker spielen wie DU möchtest.

Ansonsten einfach mal den Rand halten...



Johny-Hill schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch nen runi ( wo es vll zu wenig von gibt ) Ich meine das is der haubt Grund warum so wenig geheilt wirt .


Wirt? haubt? vll? Hm, wie wäre es mit nicht Spielen und eher zur Schule gehen? Das wäre für dich hilfreicher...


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> ich spiele n schwarzorc lvl 19 auf erengard und kann die geschichte vom TE verstehen,muß aber aus meiner sicht sagen
> manchmal is es genau anders rum.
> 
> ich seh der heiler wird angegriffen,renn hin,stell mich vor ihn hau "stellung halten" rein und was macht der sani?
> ...


*kicher* Das Problem kenn ich gar nicht. Aber ok, über Zwergentanks schau ich drüber, an Elfen schau ich dran vorbei. 
OMG, die Ordnung hat einen Designvorteil!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Curentix schrieb:


> Also wenn du mir meinen Account zahlst, inklusive Interesse, dann werde ich für dich mit meinem Ironbreaker spielen wie DU möchtest.
> 
> Ansonsten einfach mal den Rand halten...


Hmm... aber gehört es nicht auch zu Deinem Interesse das Dein Ironbreaker geheilt wird damit er sich nicht nur immer zwischen Friedhof und Schlacht die kurzen Stummelbeinchen wund rennt?
Klar, man sollte nichts spielen woran man keinen Spass hat, aber gerade in WAR denke ich mir das es für den Spass im PvP schon ziemlich wichtig ist sich als Team gegenseitig zu unterstützen, ausser man hat seine Freude dran nach ausreichend Toden die Schlacht verloren zu haben?


----------



## pixeljedi (2. Oktober 2008)

@Siccaria

korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege aber ihr habt nich nur n design vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sondern 
meiner meinung nach habt ihr auch drei heilklassen und die zerst. nur 2  ?


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> @Siccaria
> 
> korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege aber ihr habt nich nur n design vorteil
> 
> ...


Zelot Jünger Schamane vs. Runi Sigmar und Erzi


----------



## Gumja (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab als Tank... und damit meine ich Tank und nicht DD... das große Glück direkt neben mir einen Heiler sitzen zu haben (meine Freundin *g*)
Somit ergibt es sich schon fast von selbst, das wir die meiste Zeit zusmamen unterwegs sind und es ist logischerweise klar, wen ich beschütze.
Von ihr und auch anderen heilern unserer Gilde weiß ich, das einige große Healsprüche verdammt lange dauern, bis sie durchgehen...
Das ist eine Zeit in der gerade rüstungsschwache Klassen meistens schon am Boden liegen...
Denn sieht man erst am Lebensbalken dass dort gerade ein Stoffie aufs Maul bekommt und castet dann den großen heal... ist der Stoffi tot, bevor der heal zuende gecastet ist... DAS war dann übrigens auch die Zeit, die den anderen Gruppenmitgliedern keine heilung brachte... Im PvP fast immer der Tot mehrerer Gruppenmitglieder und nicht selten der darauf folgende Tot des Heilers, da keiner mehr da ist um ihn zu beschützen...
Inzwischen habe ich auch oft genug mit anderen heilern zusammen gespielt die sich "Heilung" ganz fett auf den WAMS geschrieben haben... ABER leider versuchen alle Mitglieder in den Szenarios im Auge zu behalten.
Das hat meine Freundin ganz schnell aufgegeben, erst recht wenn in der zweiten Gruppe ebenfalls eine heilende Klasse zur Verfügung steht. (ob der heilt oder nicht, ist nicht ihr Problem)

Erstens) Will der Heiler der eigenen Gruppe einen Char der anderen Gruppe heilen, passiert es in 50% der Fälle, dass der andere Heiler schneller war...
In dieser Zeit wurde aber niemand in der eigenen Gruppe geheilt (sofern nicht gerade n HoT lief)

Zweitens) Ein Heiler alleine kann NIEMALS 10 Mann/Frauen in einem Szenario alleine am Leben erhalten. Darüber muss er sich klar sein. Ist er das nicht... Darf er sich nicht wundern 90% der Szenarien zu verlieren.

Ende des Szenarios:
Heiler: "Boah fett, ich hab am meisten Heilung rausgehaun"
Gruppenmitglieder: "Dir ist schon aufgefallen, das wir verloren haben, oder?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drittens) Heiler die nicht heilen, sind keine Heiler... Egal ob die Klasse das sagt!
Sicher gibt es Ausnahmen und die ein oder andere Klasse muss ein wenig Damage machen, damit sie besser heilen kann... Aber ein Heiler der GAR NICHT heilt... ist kein Heiler... und das sollter er fairerweise auch beim Start eines Szenarios ansagen (oder sich den Nachnamen geben "Ichheilnich")


Wenn meine Freundin mal nicht anwesend ist, such ich mir n anderen Heiler, den ich beschützen kann, aber 90% dieser Heiler rennen und hüpfen wie wild aus meiner Range, dass ich mehr damit beschäftigt bin sie im Auge zu behalten, als irgendwas vom Schlachtverlauf mitzubekommen.
Das ich als beschützender Tank im PvP (Szenarien) dann meistens irgendwo im unteren Mittelfeld liege, was Ruf und Erfahrung... und erst Recht Damage angeht, ist mir klar... aber ich spiele ja auch kein DD... sondern ein Tank.
Wer Schaden machen will in einem PvP Kampf... sollte ne DD Klasse und keinen Tank spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich dann noch mitbekomme, dass der von mir beschützte Heiler lieber Damage macht als zu heilen, oder die Mitglieder der zweiten Gruppe heilt, während seine eigene Gruppe gerade verreckt... such ich mir lieber n DD-Stoffel und beschütz den.


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> @Siccaria
> 
> korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege aber ihr habt nich nur n design vorteil
> 
> ...


Runenpriester, Erzmagier Sigmarspriester vs Zelot, Schamane, Khainsjünger...
ich fürchte ich muss Dich also korrigieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber was schon wahr zu sein scheint: prozentual scheinen, zumindest auf meinem Server, mehr Leute bei der Ordnung Heilklassen tatsächlich auch zu spielen. Zerstörungsheilklassen scheinen weniger beliebt zu sein, oder ich seh sie nie weil immer ein dicker Ork oder Chosen davor steht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (2. Oktober 2008)

Meine Erfahrungen sind, das man als Heiler sowieso nie Heilt. Egal was ist, der scheiß JdK hat nicht geheilt (eigentlich immer die meiste Heilung unter den JdK und Siegies), aber das ist ja was anderes. Ich brauch auch gar nicht versuchen eine Hexenkriegerin oder Zauberin die Schaden bekommt hochzuheilen, das geht nur wenn nur einer drauf geht, da es einfach keine starke Sofortheilung gibt. 300 HP sind sehr wenig und ich denk mal den Meisten wird es einfach nicht auffallen, genauso das mir mal gegner weggespottet werden (ja geht auch im RvR) oder das ich Kümmerling bekomme fällt mir meist nicht sofort auf.

Es gibt einfach Sachen die brauchen Zeit und ich denke viele haben noch nicht mitbekommen das man mit einem Schild auch Zauber blocken kann. Also ich Spiele z.Z. in einer Gruppe mit 3 "Heilern". Zelot, Schamane und JdK. Zelot heilt, Schamane macht DMG und heilt wenn es eng wird und ich mach halt was gemacht werden muss, meist vorne mit rein und mein Def Ziel am leben halten ab und an einen Magier einen HoT geben und Stärke an die Hexenkriegerin, den Widerstand des Hauptziels senken und alles verlangsamen was durch will. Ich der Stamm geht das, in einer gemischten Gruppe meist nicht. Weil man einfach noch keine breiige homogene Masse ist, die weis was der andere gleich macht und was der andere Kann.

Natürlich sind Tanks die nur auf hohen DMG aus sind ärgerlich, aber vielleicht hat ihnen noch keiner Gezeigt das ein Schwarzork der voll def gespielt wird mehr Schaden macht als einer der einfach stumpf mit 2Händer in die masse rent. Oder das ein Heiler der eine Gruppe unterstützt das gleich an Ruf und Exp bekommt wie jemand der sowieso mehr dmg macht. Ja meist macht man sogar mehr wenn man heilt, dann steht man nämlich nicht so oft am Friedhof. Ich hab festgestellt wenn man die Leute direkt drauf anspricht, nicht pampig oder aggressiv, sie meist die Spielweise ändern.


----------



## Meryngwen (2. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn Leute wie der TE abhauen ist das kein Verlust. Es ist immer noch ein Spiel.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe ist dass einer der so rumflennt dann nicht ne eigene SG aufstellt. Vermutlich Unvermögen oder so.




Also das ist doch wohl nicht wahr ! Ein Moderator mit solch einem absolut unqualifizierten Kommentar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da sage ich doch mal einfach, dass solche Leute wie Tikume weder im Spiel noch in diesem Forum was zu suchen haben ! Auf sowas kann man hier sicher sehr gut verzichten !

Und nun noch einmal was zu dem Thema !

Klar, mir geht es als Heiler auch nicht anders. Ich versuche zu gut es geht zu heilen, und rege mich auch darüber auf, wenn zwei Mann mich bearbeiten, und zwei Hexenjäger an mir vorbeiflitzen um einen Schwarzork zu bearbeiten. Aber so what, dann überdenke ich halt meine Healpriorität und die HJ stehen plötzlich ganz weit unten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bislang habe ich allerdings sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, sowohl in den RVR SC als auch in den PQ.

Es ist schon so wie einige Posts vor mir gesagt wurden. Mit der Zeit wird sich das sicher alles einpendeln, wenn alle Leute wissen wie sie ihre Klassen zu spielen haben.


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen sind, das man als Heiler sowieso nie Heilt. Egal was ist, der scheiß JdK hat nicht geheilt (eigentlich immer die meiste Heilung unter den JdK und Siegies), aber das ist ja was anderes. Ich brauch auch gar nicht versuchen eine Hexenkriegerin oder Zauberin die Schaden bekommt hochzuheilen, das geht nur wenn nur einer drauf geht, da es einfach keine starke Sofortheilung gibt. 300 HP sind sehr wenig und ich denk mal den Meisten wird es einfach nicht auffallen, genauso das mir mal gegner weggespottet werden (ja geht auch im RvR) oder das ich Kümmerling bekomme fällt mir meist nicht sofort auf.


Hmm... ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber falls Du mit Siegies den Sigmarspriester meinst - ich hab den Eindruck wenn es darum geht eine der schwach gepanzerten Klassen gegen nen direkten Angriff am Leben zu halten ist sehr viel davon abhängig ob ich gerade ausreichend Moral hab um mal schnell eine grosse Instantheilung bei einer Schadensspitze rauszuwerfen und ob ich die Möglichkeit hab nebenbei auf irgendwas einzuprügeln um lange genug auch tatsächlich heilen zu können. 
Nehme mal an für einen Jünger spielt sich das ähnlich, aber das man gar nicht heilt (bzw. heilen kann) würd ich nicht sagen. 
Klar, man steht am Ende hinter den anderen Heilklassen wenn diese sich bemühen ihren Job zu machen, aber dafür bietet man ja auch andere Vorzüge.


----------



## Amarant (2. Oktober 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> mmimimimimimimimi
> such dir ne Gilde





Katalmacht schrieb:


> Such dir ne Gilde wenn du damiet net Leben kannst!!





Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn Leute wie der TE abhauen ist das kein Verlust. Es ist immer noch ein Spiel.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe ist dass einer der so rumflennt dann nicht ne eigene SG aufstellt. Vermutlich Unvermögen oder so.





Muy87 schrieb:


> pech gehabt.




Alles klar, jetzt weis ich auch warum die Community so im Arsch ist in diesem game. Eine Schande für Deutschland, echt.

Die Foren sind voll von Posts wie vom TE, und er hat Recht. Nahezu überall liest man davon wie dumm die Leute hier sind, wird halt der WOW Einschlag sein. Sowas wie Community gibts es einfach nicht, man wird aus öffentlichen Gruppen gekickt ohne Kommentar, direkt nach joinen, man wird nicht begrüßt, es werden keine Fragen beantwortet die man im Grupenchat stellt und und und. Bitte sagt mir ein einziges Game wos sowas gibt.

Ich will niemand beleidigen, aber sowas wie in diesem Spiel ist mir seit 10 Jahren MMO nicht unter gekommen.

Wie gesagt, eine Schande. Genau um solche Leute die zitiert sind wäre es nicht schade, sowas brauch NIEMAND. NIRGENDS.


----------



## Emphyrio (2. Oktober 2008)

Naja, vielleicht sollte man einfach mal in Betracht ziehen, dass nicht jeder aus einem Spiel eine Doktorarbeit machen will. Ich behaupte mal die meisten wollen in den Scenarien einfach nur mal abends ne Stunde draufkloppen bevor die Alte pfeift. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da irgendwer Lust hat die Spielmechanik taktisch voll auszureizen.

Ich würde schon sagen, dass das für ein reines Unterhaltungsspiel, welches WAR immernoch ist, auch der Normalfall sein sollte. Wer in ein Random Scenario geht und so spielen will wie in einer vollorganisierten Gruppe, die eben jene Spielmechanik voll ausreizen will, wird natürlich nicht weit kommen, wenn er sich nicht an die gegebenen Bedingungen anpassen will. Im Random Scenario reicht es als Heiler doch in der Regel einfach ein paar Sekunden hinten zu warten, bis jeder sich nen Fokus gesucht hat oder sich in einen Busch/hinter einen Felsen oder ähnliches  zu stellen.

So ist halt das Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimrott (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele selbst einen Ironbeaker und das im RvR IMMER mit 1h/Schild... und ich sehe mein Hauptaufgabe darin entweder den gegnerischen Zerg aufzumischen / zu blocken bzw Luft an Heilern / Artefakt-Trägern zu schaffen...

Habe eher das Problem dass viele Heiler sich für Dmg-Bomber halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Malachay666 schrieb:


> würd ich auch sagen...heil einfach weiter!
> und nen tank mit 2h hält fast genauso viel aus wie einer mit 1h/shield
> beim schild kommen halt nur die stats und der blockwerd dazu...
> ergo
> ...



Jap.. da hat jemand RICHTIG AHNUNG! "Nur" Stats und Blockwert... OLOLOLOLO... erst mit einem Schild wird es möglich überhaupt zu blocken! D.h. da kommt eine komplett neue Def-Möglichkeit dazu... darüber hinaus kannst du A) ALLES blocken (auch Zauber zum Teil) und  blockst den KOMPLETTEN Schaden! Also wie ein RICHTIGER Tank nicht das WoW-Gedöns...




Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn Leute wie der TE abhauen ist das kein Verlust. Es ist immer noch ein Spiel.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe ist dass einer der so rumflennt dann nicht ne eigene SG aufstellt. Vermutlich Unvermögen oder so.



Für solche niveaulose Flamerei gehören die eigentlich die Moderatoren-Rechte aberkannt.


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Amarant schrieb:


> Sowas wie Community gibts es einfach nicht, man wird aus öffentlichen Gruppen gekickt ohne Kommentar, direkt nach


Ja, grundsätzlich hast Du recht, in der Community gibt es einige... merkwürdige Leute. in dem speziellen Punkt mit der Gruppe muss ich aber mal einschränken - das ist etwas ungünstig gelöst in WAR da jede Gruppe die man aufmacht als default auf 'öffentliche Gruppe' steht und man erst umstellen muss auf nichtöffentlich. Nehme an das in dieser Zeit wo noch alles neu ist einige nicht mitbekommen haben wie das geht (mir ists erst auch am 2ten Tag aufgefallen als ich mit meiner Freundin unterwegs war und auf einmal ständig Leute in unsre Gruppe reinkamen die keiner eingeladen hat).


----------



## Nofel (2. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Hmm... ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber falls Du mit Siegies den Sigmarspriester meinst - ich hab den Eindruck wenn es darum geht eine der schwach gepanzerten Klassen gegen nen direkten Angriff am Leben zu halten ist sehr viel davon abhängig ob ich gerade ausreichend Moral hab um mal schnell eine grosse Instantheilung bei einer Schadensspitze rauszuwerfen und ob ich die Möglichkeit hab nebenbei auf irgendwas einzuprügeln um lange genug auch tatsächlich heilen zu können.
> Nehme mal an für einen Jünger spielt sich das ähnlich, aber das man gar nicht heilt (bzw. heilen kann) würd ich nicht sagen.
> Klar, man steht am Ende hinter den anderen Heilklassen wenn diese sich bemühen ihren Job zu machen, aber dafür bietet man ja auch andere Vorzüge.



Ja ist es, aber grundsätzlich ist dann gerade keine Moral da( wobei das eigentlich seit den T3 SC's fast nie vorkommt) oder sie ist auf CD. Ich hab ne Hexenkriegerin hinter mir sitzen und ich achte da eigentlich sehr drauf aber wenn ich sie Heilen muss kann ich eigentlich nur Hoffen das ein Krit dabei ist und sie ein Schild bekommt, so das ich wieder ein paar Seelenessenzen bekomme. 
Allgemein Leute in leichter Rüstung zu heilen hat viel mit Glück zu tun. Mir geht da zu schnell die Puste bei aus. Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand einen Tip, das man das besser machen kann.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Du als Jünger bist Front-AE-Heiler. Single Healer sind eher die anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die können auch einen Stoffi am Leben halten, wenn er nich gerade im Fokus steht.


----------



## Madaar (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab auf meinem Server wohl auch schon einen schlechten Ruf
weil ich in Szenarios die Leute anspreche wenn sie nicht helfen/heilen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele selber einen Eisenbrecher (im Szenario immer mit Schild) und hab meistens
das Problem das ich keinen Heal bekomme oder gar kein Heiler da ist. Sigmarpriester
wissen zu 90% nicht mal das sie ne Heilklasse sind.

Wenn ich dann entnervt auf meinen Erzmagier umlogge hab ich das Problem andersrum.
2-3 Gegner an der Hacke und der 2Hd Eisenbrecher läuft 3m an mir vorbei zum Befrieder.......

Ich wünsche mir so oft solchen Leuten RL ins Gesich sehen zu können.
Da hätte ich wenigstens ne Entschädigung - lautes Gelächter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Ja ist es, aber grundsätzlich ist dann gerade keine Moral da( wobei das eigentlich seit den T3 SC's fast nie vorkommt) oder sie ist auf CD. Ich hab ne Hexenkriegerin hinter mir sitzen und ich achte da eigentlich sehr drauf aber wenn ich sie Heilen muss kann ich eigentlich nur Hoffen das ein Krit dabei ist und sie ein Schild bekommt, so das ich wieder ein paar Seelenessenzen bekomme.
> Allgemein Leute in leichter Rüstung zu heilen hat viel mit Glück zu tun. Mir geht da zu schnell die Puste bei aus. Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand einen Tip, das man das besser machen kann.


Also ich versuch immer nach Möglichkeit im Kampf zu bleiben damit meine Moralpunkte nicht durch Pausen verloren gehen. Ansonsten verteil ich HoTs recht grosszügig auch auf den Verdacht hin das jemand demnächst Schaden bekommen könnte (nicht das die viel bringen, aber wer weiss, manchmal reichen ja ein paar Pünktchen um den Unterschied zwischen Leben und Tod auszumachen).
Achja, und viele Heiler sehe ich ziemlich unüberlegt sprinten... was ich persönlich in den meisten Fällen als eher unpraktisch empfinde. Meistens fährt man besser damit vielleicht 3 Sekunden später am ort des Geschehens anzukommen, dafür aber dann auch gleich mit voller Energie mit dem Heilen loszulegen.
Wirklich gute Tipps hab ich ansonsten keine leider...



Madaar schrieb:


> Ich hab auf meinem Server wohl auch schon einen schlechten Ruf
> weil ich in Szenarios die Leute anspreche wenn sie nicht helfen/heilen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och, ich glaub der Ruf hängt davon ab in welchem Ton man die Leute anspricht.


----------



## Ohties (2. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn Leute wie der TE abhauen ist das kein Verlust. Es ist immer noch ein Spiel.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe ist dass einer der so rumflennt dann nicht ne eigene SG aufstellt. Vermutlich Unvermögen oder so.


ahua... ich hab ja nichts gegen eine direkte art aber das ist zum einen wirklich daneben und zum anderen noch von einem mod.

beides zusammen... *hust* zumindest ne verwarnung wäre wohl angebracht.

zum thema: auf welchem server spielst du? ich muss sagen auf dem rp-server läuft es sehr gut. da wird bisweilen zuviel geheilt und zuwenig dämätsch gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als sigmarpriest versuche ich da auch immer nen ausgleich hinzubekommen. bissl rumknüppeln und hie und da nen heal raushauen bzw. auf die mitspieler achten. ich spiele gern hybriden aber ganz ehrlich: fiel mir noch in keinem mmo so leicht wie hier, sehr gut gemacht.

bzgl der kommunikation ists ähnlich. wir haben sogar nen fraktionsinternen channel wo rvr abgesrochen wird und infos gepostet werden. wobei ich zustimmen würde, gerade am anfang war es sehr ruhig und still.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Allgemein Leute in leichter Rüstung zu heilen hat viel mit Glück zu tun. Mir geht da zu schnell die Puste bei aus. Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand einen Tip, das man das besser machen kann.



Ganz einfach: Sterben lassen und die Plattenträger/Rangedklassen am Leben erhalten. Wenn Miss SexyHexyWitchBitchKriegerin der Meinung ist, sich ungedeckt mitten im feindichen Getümmel aufhalten zu müssen um einen Siggi zu killen, weil sie den noch für ihre Quest braucht, anstatt sich die ungedeckten Runis HINTER dem gegnerischen Pulk zu schnappen, dann bekommt sie von mir nur dann Heal, wenn ich gerade mit nichts anderem beschäftigt bin. Selbes gilt für DoKs, die geraderaus auf eine Linie vpn Brightwizards zulaufen.

Wenn Leute falsch spielen, einen Fehler machen, oder ich schlicht und ergreifend vor der Wahl stehe einen Spieler 3 Seks länger am Leben zu erhalten, oder einen anderen wirklich zu retten, wird der leicht gerüstete sterben, Punkt. Ich habe 250 Aktionspunkte, und die verteile ich so, dass meiner Gruppe damit am besten gedient ist...meiner Gruppe als GANZES, und nicht dem einzelnen Spieler.


Die vom TE angesprochenen Probleme haben nichts mit Egoismus zu tun, sondern schlicht damit, dass viele Healer und Tanks ihre Klassenrolle nicht begreifen. Dafür aber dem Spiel die Schuld zu geben wie es hier im Thread mehrfach geschieht, ist lächerlich. Idioten gibt es immer und überall. Ausweichen kann man diesem Problem, indem man mit den richtigen Leuten zusammenspielt.

Wenn man sich natürlich OBWOHL einem diese Tatsachen alle bekannt sind, zu gut ist, eine Gilde zu suchen, oder eine Stammgruppe, die erfolgreich spielt aufzubauen, dann ist das Problem weder Egoismus, noch der fehlende Spielskill der anderen lieber TE....dann ist der Fehler schlicht und ergreifend die fehlende Initiative deinerseits.


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Sterben lassen und die Plattenträger/Rangedklassen am Leben erhalten.


Nuja, die Rangedklassen sind nunmal aber nicht für ihre dicke Rüstung bekannt, insofern ist das ja genau das thema das angesprochen war.
Abgesehen das man als Jünger/Sigmarit vermutlich dann doch auch für die Nahkampfteammitglieder mit zuständig ist, der typische Feuermagier, Bogenschütze etc. steht wenn er klug ist dann doch eher weit hinter mir und somit mehr unter Beobachtung der Distanzheilklassen.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (2. Oktober 2008)

Amarant schrieb:


> Alles klar, jetzt weis ich auch warum die Community so im Arsch ist in diesem game. Eine Schande für Deutschland, echt.
> 
> Die Foren sind voll von Posts wie vom TE, und er hat Recht. Nahezu überall liest man davon wie dumm die Leute hier sind, wird halt der WOW Einschlag sein. Sowas wie Community gibts es einfach nicht, man wird aus öffentlichen Gruppen gekickt ohne Kommentar, direkt nach joinen, man wird nicht begrüßt, es werden keine Fragen beantwortet die man im Grupenchat stellt und und und. Bitte sagt mir ein einziges Game wos sowas gibt.
> 
> ...



Recht haste schon, man merkt es schon etwas.

Das einzige Game was ich dir anbieten kann das wirklich eine gute Community aufweist ist Herr der Ringe Online, dort wirst du dies finden was du suchst. Ich möchte dich damit aber nicht bewegen es zutun, ich wollte nur deine Frage beantworten und sagen das es wohl solch ein Spiel gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Leute in den Randomgruppen sind wie in jedem anderen Spiel genausodrauf, das habe ich aber schon erwartet, war aber auch in der Beta wo der Kreis noch enger war (Closed Beta). Viele leute, auch Leute die ich in diesem Forum schätze, haben angepriesen wie sehr das auf Gruppenspiel basiert und waren einfach zu pessimistisch dem allem gegenüber. Es heißt das man wirklich auf die Gilde angewiesen ist, was auch nicht schlecht sein muss wenn man in einer guten Gilde ist. 
Die DDler meckern wegen zuwenig Heilung und die Heiler wegen zuwenig Support, da liegt etwas Spannung in der Luft. Jeder meckert, keiner tut was. Das war schon immer das Prinzip und ich glaube wir brauchen mal wieder ein paar Menschen die einfach das Ding durchziehen was sie für richtig halten denn die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt. Dies war auch an den TE gerichtet.

An die Leute die sagen das Sigmarpriester vorne stehen muss um zu heilen liegt falsch, er braucht keinen DMG zu machen um zu heilen. Er kann als reiner DD oder als reiner Healer agieren, wenn es eine Balance dazwischen gibt ist es natürlich optimal.

Achja und zu gut erletzt an die Leute sagen das eine 2H Waffe mit 1H + Shiel gleichzusetzen ist sollte lieber erstmal das Handbuch lesen bevor er nochmal das Spiel startet. Die 2Hand Waffe ist eher für das Solo-PvE gedacht, wobei ich sogar dort immernoch eine 1H + Shield bevorzuge und alleine das Schild bietet dem Ironbreaker wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten in den Fähigkeiten, nicht zu verachten die Blockwertung.

Auch wenn es sich blöd anhört @TE: Eine Gilde wäre das sinnvollste in der Situation.

mfg


----------



## Gumja (2. Oktober 2008)

Neulich in einem Szenario (fiktiv)

2HTank: "HEALME"
Heiler1: "HELPME"
DD: "HEAL PLS"
Heiler2: "Ich mach Damage, nerv nich"
Schildtank: *Von Heiler2 auf Heiler1 switch*
Schildtank: "Heiler1 wo biste?"
Heiler1: "Ganz vorne"
2HTank "is euch mal aufgefallen, das der eine NPC am Wiederbelebungspunkt keine Unterhosen anhat?"
DD: "HEALPLS!!!!!!1111einselfelfzwölf"
Heiler2: "HEAL PLEASE"


----------



## Verun (2. Oktober 2008)

vuu schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist man in WAR auch an nen Punkt gekommen wo jeder weiss was sache ist und wie er gerne spielen will, seinen Char, welchen er sich ausgesucht hat zu beginn und natuerlich gelesen hat und sich informiert hat was seine Klasse ist und macht usw. usf. (....)
> 
> Der WoW Absturz wie in den BGs ist laengst eingetroffen... jeder doofe Tank rennt mit 2hand Waffe rum und macht einen auf DMG Dealer und scheisst auf seine Heiler im rücken, wenn er geheilt wird ist gut, wenn der Heiler, welcher sich EXTRA noch mit dem Tank und bei dem Tank bewegt, mal hilfe braucht, nichs da, da kommt garnich von seiten der Tanks, und ja ich meine alle, ich spiele Destruction, auch Order, nur 2Hand Zwerge unterwegs, einfach nur laecherlich.
> 
> ...



Den Rest der Posts habe ich nicht gelesen.
Hört sich so an, als *könntest* Du es einfach nicht, so wie die Mehrzahl der Spieler in Random Szenarien. 
Mit meinen Heilern habe ich auf keiner Seite (Order/Chaos) Probleme.

Natürlich muss man in Randoms davon ausgehen, daß der Großteil der Spieler es nicht kann und seine Taktik entsprechend anpassen. So hat man bessere Chancen. Im Gilden-RvR ist das natürlich anders: da kann es fast jeder und die Koordination ist besser (bzw überhaupt vorhanden).

Im übrigen sollten keine PvP Vergleiche von WoW zu War gemacht werden, da WoW kein PvP Spiel ist.


@Alle "mimimi"-Schreiber:  lernt zu argumentieren, ihr gebt jedesmal ein Armutszeugnis ab, wenn ihr das schreibt.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2008)

Sicca, die Frage von Nofel bezog sich, zumindets habe ich das so verstanden, ja auch nicht auf die Klopapierträger in den hinteren Reihen, sondern auf Klassen wie DoKs und Witch Bitches, die zwar kaum Rüssi tragen, aber sich trotzdem mitten ins Getümmel stürzen.

Die Ranged DDs sollten...im Idealfall...ohnehin nur den Schaden der feindlichen Ranged einfangen, und DAS ist healbar.


----------



## Waldemator (2. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Sterben lassen und die Plattenträger/Rangedklassen am Leben erhalten. Wenn Miss SexyHexyWitchBitchKriegerin der Meinung ist, sich ungedeckt mitten im feindichen Getümmel aufhalten zu müssen um einen Siggi zu killen, weil sie den noch für ihre Quest braucht, anstatt sich die ungedeckten Runis HINTER dem gegnerischen Pulk zu schnappen, dann bekommt sie von mir nur dann Heal, wenn ich gerade mit nichts anderem beschäftigt bin. Selbes gilt für DoKs, die geraderaus auf eine Linie vpn Brightwizards zulaufen.
> 
> Wenn Leute falsch spielen, einen Fehler machen, oder ich schlicht und ergreifend vor der Wahl stehe einen Spieler 3 Seks länger am Leben zu erhalten, oder einen anderen wirklich zu retten, wird der leicht gerüstete sterben, Punkt. Ich habe 250 Aktionspunkte, und die verteile ich so, dass meiner Gruppe damit am besten gedient ist...meiner Gruppe als GANZES, und nicht dem einzelnen Spieler.
> 
> ...



Danke, es gibt doch noch Vernünftige Leute im Spiel!!! Ich spiele einen Schwarzorc, und im BG IMMER mit Schild!!! und es funktioniert wunderbar, wenn man sich bewusst wird welcher Rolle man mit seinem Character erfüllt. da steh ich manchmel alleine da und 3-4 Spieler hauen auf mich drauf, und bekomme trotzdem genug Heal, weil wenn einer 3-4 Leute beschäftigt können die anderen sorglos rummetzeln...


----------



## Amarant (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich komme von Herr der Ringe, ja:-)

Und vorher 6 Jahre Final Fantasy Online, da gabs sowas auch nicht. Nicht mal in AOC...


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> An die Leute die sagen das Sigmarpriester vorne stehen muss um zu heilen liegt falsch, er braucht keinen DMG zu machen um zu heilen. Er kann als reiner DD oder als reiner Healer agieren, wenn es eine Balance dazwischen gibt ist es natürlich optimal.


Sicherlich eine Ansichtssache, aber ich hab das Gefühl das ich wenn ich hinten stehe meine Heilung viel zu schnell aufbrauche - und in der Zeit für das Gebet stirbt mir vorn jemand weg, bzw. ich verlier den Anschluss wenn die Gruppe in Bewegung ist, das ist verlorene Zeit. 
Da komm ich auf konstant höhere Heilung wenn ich nebenbei auch zuschlagen und meine göttliche Energie dadurch konstant oben halten kann.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (2. Oktober 2008)

Amarant schrieb:


> Ich komme von Herr der Ringe, ja:-)



Dann solltest du wissen das es doch so eine Community geben kann. 
Zu der eingefleischten Community kann WAR auch werden, da ich glaube das bei nächsten WoW Addon sehr viele wieder gehen werden.


----------



## Aixem (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenne das Thema genau andersherum, Sigmapriester und Runenpriester die am Ende der Runde 2000 Heilung produziert haben und das beim nem T3 Szenario. Archmages die mit 20.000 Damage und 5.000 Heilung da stehen wärend die Feuerzauberer 70.000 Damage produzieren. Du stehst mit 10% vor nem Heiler aus dem anderen Team knapp 20 Sekunden lang und nichts passiert .... Das sind meine Erfahrungen !! Rezzen ist auch ein unikum das man sehr selten auf dem Schlachtfeld sieht ....

Ich vermute ganz Stark das 90% der Heiler die Standard UI haben und nicht genau checken wer wann ne Heilung braucht.


----------



## Voodoopeople (2. Oktober 2008)

Lächerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ,


lest ihr eure Fähigkeiten überhaupt richtig durch ? Gerade ein Schamane heilt besser wenn er MIT!!! (nicht nur, da wird aus nehm 1-2 sekunden cast schnell nen instant) DMG macht. Das gilt im übrigen für alle Heiler-Klassen in Warhammer. Sie bieten euch eine Spielart an die der in WoW bei weiten überlegen ist, oder euch zumindest mehr Spielvarianten ermöglicht. Und sollte vor euch ein Auserkorener stehen und euch nicht helfen, dann lasst ihn links liegen! Ich selber spiele PvP und lvl in der Combo Auserkorener & Schami und muss sagen dass dies sehr GEIL ist. 
Die Sache mit den offensiven und defensiven Targets ist eine wirklich gute Idee und sollte es jedem DD (gerade die Melees) ermöglichen ohne weiteres seine Heiler zu beschützen. Allerdings erfordern manche schützende Fähigkeiten ein 1h und Schild. Wer da nicht wechselt ist selber Schuld (und kostet dummerweise auch dem dahinter stehenden Heiler oft genug das Leben).

Wer euch nicht schützen kann den solltet ihr links liegen lassen.

Dennoch gilt: ALLE Heiler in Warhammer MÜSSEN!!! mit DMG machem um ihre Fähigkeiten voll auszuschöpfen!


----------



## Tuplow5156 (2. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Sicherlich eine Ansichtssache, aber ich hab das Gefühl das ich wenn ich hinten stehe meine Heilung viel zu schnell aufbrauche - und in der Zeit für das Gebet stirbt mir vorn jemand weg, bzw. ich verlier den Anschluss wenn die Gruppe in Bewegung ist, das ist verlorene Zeit.
> Da komm ich auf konstant höhere Heilung wenn ich nebenbei auch zuschlagen und meine göttliche Energie dadurch konstant oben halten kann.



Das Problem an der Sache ist das du zuwenig aushällst um an der Front zu bestehen. Eine Sorceress alleine haut dich in 5-6 Sekunden um. Als Sigmarpriester bist du auch eher der Supporter bei den Heilerklassen. Seitdem sie den Gerechten Zorn von 520 auf 250 geschraubt haben und ihm den Great Single Heal geklaut haben, ist er nicht mehr einsetzbar als Mainhealer. Momentan hat er nur 2 Hots, Gruppenheal und durch Moral einen Great Heal, dadurch kannste aber niemals den Damage entgegenheilen was die Leute abbekommen. Daher kann man auch hinten stehen und das Gebet sprechen um so ein wenig mitzuheilen. Ich sage sowas ungern aber wenn du willst kannst du dadurch locker auf Platz1 kommen in der Heilung.


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sicca, die Frage von Nofel bezog sich, zumindets habe ich das so verstanden, ja auch nicht auf die Klopapierträger in den hinteren Reihen, sondern auf Klassen wie DoKs und Witch Bitches, die zwar kaum Rüssi tragen, aber sich trotzdem mitten ins Getümmel stürzen.
> 
> Die Ranged DDs sollten...im Idealfall...ohnehin nur den Schaden der feindlichen Ranged einfangen, und DAS ist healbar.


Da haben wir vielleicht aneinander vorbeigeredet. Er sprach ja von Hexenkriegerinnen und Zauberinnen, daher bin ich davon ausgegangen das er alle Pappdeckelrüstungsklassen meint, unabhängig von Range oder Melee. 
Wobei ich die DoKs da mal aussenvor lassen, denn die sind, da sie ja selbst Heilklasse sind, für sich selbst auch einfach mitverantwortlich was die Heilung angeht. Das heisst nicht das ich nicht auch mal 'nen Heiler heilen würde wenns die Situation ergibt, aber ich gehe eigentlich davon aus das in den meisten Situationen derjenige schon selbst ein Auge auf seinen Lebensbalken hat.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2008)

Aixem schrieb:


> Ich vermute ganz Stark das 90% der Heiler die Standard UI haben und nicht genau checken wer wann ne Heilung braucht.



Wer ein spezielles User Interface braucht, um vernünftig heilen zu können, sollte besser etwas weniger kompliziertes spielen...Tetris zum Beispiel.

Rezzen gibts auch bei mir kaum, weil es einfach zu viel Zeit braucht, wenn die Gruppe infight/inmove ist. Bei ersterem stirbt mir während der 6 Sekunden irgendjemand anderer weg, beim zweiten bin ich nach dem Rezz zu weit hinten, und bis ich vorne bin ist jemand tot.

Ganz anders sieht die Sache dann natürlich aus, wenn ich meinen Instant AE Rezz und "That makes me feel dizzy" - Tactic habe.


----------



## DaMeep (2. Oktober 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Sache ist das du zuwenig aushällst um an der Front zu bestehen. Eine Sorceress alleine haut dich in 5-6 Sekunden um. Als Sigmarpriester bist du auch eher der Supporter bei den Heilerklassen. Seitdem sie den Gerechten Zorn von 520 auf 250 geschraubt haben und ihm den Great Single Heal geklaut haben, ist er nicht mehr einsetzbar als Mainhealer. Momentan hat er nur 2 Hots, Gruppenheal und durch Moral einen Great Heal, dadurch kannste aber niemals den Damage entgegenheilen was die Leute abbekommen. Daher kann man auch hinten stehen und das Gebet sprechen um so ein wenig mitzuheilen. Ich sage sowas ungern aber wenn du willst kannst du dadurch locker auf Platz1 kommen in der Heilung.



Das ist aber auch geschmackssache , denn spass machen soll das ganze ja auchnoch . 
Wenn ich mit meinem Sigmar unterwegs bin stürze ich mich einfach als einer der lezten ins getümmel , so wird man wenig beachtet und kann ganz in ruhe schaden machen und heilen .


----------



## Eceleus (2. Oktober 2008)

Amarant schrieb:


> Ich will niemand beleidigen, aber sowas wie in diesem Spiel ist mir seit 10 Jahren MMO nicht unter gekommen.



Wenn man ein Spiel herstellt, das darauf ausgelegt ist, Leute vom WoW-Kuchen abzugreifen, muss man damit rechnen, dass diese auch kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verun (2. Oktober 2008)

Amarant schrieb:


> Alles klar, jetzt weis ich auch warum die Community so im Arsch ist in diesem game. Eine Schande für Deutschland, echt.
> 
> Die Foren sind voll von Posts wie vom TE, und er hat Recht. Nahezu überall liest man davon wie dumm die Leute hier sind, wird halt der WOW Einschlag sein. Sowas wie Community gibts es einfach nicht, man wird aus öffentlichen Gruppen gekickt ohne Kommentar, direkt nach joinen, man wird nicht begrüßt, es werden keine Fragen beantwortet die man im Grupenchat stellt und und und. Bitte sagt mir ein einziges Game wos sowas gibt.
> 
> ...



Genau das ist das Problem. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, daß es an War liegt. In anderen MMORPG's ist es das selbe. Und selbst im RL kommt es immer seltener vor, daß fremde Leute sich gegenseitig respektieren, höflich sind oder hilfsbereit. Das hat nichts direkt mit Dummheit zu tun. Es ist die Grundeinstellung zu anderen Menschen.

Das ist ein Gesellschaftsproblem.
Das einzige, was das Individuum dagegen machen kann ist diese Leute vollständig zu ignorieren.


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Das Problem an der Sache ist das du zuwenig aushällst um an der Front zu bestehen. Eine Sorceress alleine haut dich in 5-6 Sekunden um. Als Sigmarpriester bist du auch eher der Supporter bei den Heilerklassen. Seitdem sie den Gerechten Zorn von 520 auf 250 geschraubt haben und ihm den Great Single Heal geklaut haben, ist er nicht mehr einsetzbar als Mainhealer. Momentan hat er nur 2 Hots, Gruppenheal und durch Moral einen Great Heal, dadurch kannste aber niemals den Damage entgegenheilen was die Leute abbekommen. Daher kann man auch hinten stehen und das Gebet sprechen um so ein wenig mitzuheilen. Ich sage sowas ungern aber wenn du willst kannst du dadurch locker auf Platz1 kommen in der Heilung.


Hmm... ich weiss nicht. Ich verstehe was Du meinst, aber irgendwie hab ich bisher nicht den Eindruck. Speziell wenn ich hinten stehe und von nem Fernkämpfer unter Beschuss genommen werde habe ich den Eindruck das meine Überlebenschancen vorne besser sind wo ich mir durch göttlichen Ansturm, Aura und co. das Leben recht schnell wieder reinholen kann. Steh ich hinten, dann heil ich bis Göttliche gunst weg ist und dann ist Ende.

Kleines einschränkendes Edit dazu: Natürlich sollte ich nicht als Erstes der eigenen Gruppe voranstürmend versuchen beim Feind zu sein... aber ich seh meinen platz trotzdem in der 2ten Meleereihe.


----------



## Murradin (2. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab diesen komischen töff töff thread jetzt viel zu lange verfolgt ohne was dazu zu sagen -.-

ich bin Eisenbrecher mit ner 2 Hand axt... ich will das zum teufel noch mal so spielen.
dafür gibts nunmal den Pfad der Vergeltung... ich will halt schaden machen ... es gibt halt sonst keinen nahkampfzwerg... und das ist auch so ein problem wie ich finde... 
es fehlen noch klassen.
und ich denke damit bin ich nich alleine
und ich werde sicherlich nich als tank mit schild rumflitzen nur weil der eisenbrecher in 
den augen von vielen als Tank zu arbeiten hat. 
Jedem das seine ... und alle sollten zusehen das sie ihre heiler oder nahkampf chars am leben erhalten.

MfG


----------



## zadros (2. Oktober 2008)

Voodoopeople schrieb:


> Dennoch gilt: ALLE Heiler in Warhammer MÜSSEN!!! mit DMG machem um ihre Fähigkeiten voll auszuschöpfen!



Vollkommener Quatsch ... Spiel mal nen Runi oder Zelot


----------



## Voodoopeople (2. Oktober 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Vollkommener Quatsch ... Spiel mal nen Runi oder Zelot




Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Hast du sie denn schonmal gespielt ?  steh ruhig weit hinten wenn viele beschützende Fähigkeiten 30 Fuss Range haben....

Wir haben alle Heiler / DD (nur Melee) -combos ausprobiert und es ist überall so, der Heiler muss mit DMG machen um seine Fähigkeiten auszureizen (das heisst nicht dass die casts sich 50/50 die waage halten....). Oder wie kommst als Zelot sonst an Seelen ?!


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Murradin schrieb:


> also ich hab diesen komischen töff töff thread jetzt viel zu lange verfolgt ohne was dazu zu sagen -.-
> 
> ich bin Eisenbrecher mit ner 2 Hand axt... ich will das zum teufel noch mal so spielen.
> dafür gibts nunmal den Pfad der Vergeltung... ich will halt schaden machen ... es gibt halt sonst keinen nahkampfzwerg... und das ist auch so ein problem wie ich finde...
> ...


Das mit den fehlenden klassen ist wohl tatsächlich wahr. Vermutlich wird sich da nochmal einiges verschieben wenn die fehlenden NahkampfDDs nachgepatcht werden. 
Ebenso ist die Einstellung ich will mit der 2h Waffe in der Hand den grossen DD spielen sicher nicht ganz unverständlich... aber sie wiederspricht dem Wunsch der meisten Leute das sie auch gleichzeitig gewinnen wollen. Eine Frage der Prioritäten, was willst du lieber?


----------



## Tuplow5156 (2. Oktober 2008)

Murradin schrieb:


> also ich hab diesen komischen töff töff thread jetzt viel zu lange verfolgt ohne was dazu zu sagen -.-
> 
> ich bin Eisenbrecher mit ner 2 Hand axt... ich will das zum teufel noch mal so spielen.
> dafür gibts nunmal den Pfad der Vergeltung... ich will halt schaden machen ... es gibt halt sonst keinen nahkampfzwerg... und das ist auch so ein problem wie ich finde...
> ...



Vielen dank und der Preis geht an dich.

Genau durch solch Einstellungen kommen solch Probleme auf und das man mit 1H + Shield fast genauso viel wie mit 2H an Schaden macht ist dir noch nicht aufgefallen? Zudem hällt man noch wesentlich mehr aus. Ich weiß das man noch einer gewissen Zeit die fehlenden Klassen bemerkt und das manche den Hammerer gerne hätten aber dazu muss man sagen das der 2H Skillbaum einfach nur ein Witz ist. Aber merkste selbst das du durch solch eine "RoXxOr"-Einstellung nur die Leute verärgerst? Ich kann mir ziemlich gut vorstellen wie es aussieht wenn du im Szenario herumläufst...




Voodoopeople schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Hast du sie denn schonmal gespielt ?



Unsinnige Frage wenn man mal auf die Signatur achtet oder?


----------



## zadros (2. Oktober 2008)

Voodoopeople schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Hast du sie denn schonmal gespielt ?  steh ruhig weit hinten wenn viele beschützende Fähigkeiten 30 Fuss Range haben....
> 
> Wir haben alle Heiler / DD (nur Melee) -combos ausprobiert und es ist überall so, der Heiler muss mit DMG machen um seine Fähigkeiten auszureizen (das heisst nicht dass die casts sich 50/50 die waage halten....). Oder wie kommst als Zelot sonst an Seelen ?!



was für seelen? alle heals die ich habe ( ich spiele zelot als main ) brauchen ausschließlich AP ... die heals haben 65+ fuß reichweite ( der grp heal sogar 150 )
die rituale benötigen auch nicht meinen schaden ... das einzige was ich ab und zu mal benutze ist "spucke" und selbst die hat 65 fuß reichweite ... niemand hat gesagt dass ich hinten stehe...

zeloten und runenpriester brauchen definitiv KEINEN schaden machen um 100% heilpotential zu fahren


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Mist gepostet... habs gerade selbst gemerkt, einfach ingorieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (2. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Äh... Tuplow... bei mir hast Du keine Signatur.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


er meint meine - ich wurde gefragt ob ich schonmal zelot gespielt habe ;-)


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

> zeloten und runenpriester brauchen definitiv KEINEN schaden machen um 100% heilpotential zu fahren


Das stimmt. Glaub einfach jemandem, der schon über ein Jahr Zeloten spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> er meint meine - ich wurde gefragt ob ich schonmal zelot gespielt habe ;-)


Hihi, ja, ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen... nuja, brauch noch nen Kaffee, der Vormittagsdurchänger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murradin (2. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Das mit den fehlenden klassen ist wohl tatsächlich wahr. Vermutlich wird sich da nochmal einiges verschieben wenn die fehlenden NahkampfDDs nachgepatcht werden.
> Ebenso ist die Einstellung ich will mit der 2h Waffe in der Hand den grossen DD spielen sicher nicht ganz unverständlich... aber sie wiederspricht dem Wunsch der meisten Leute das sie auch gleichzeitig gewinnen wollen. Eine Frage der Prioritäten, was willst du lieber?



ganz ehrlich?
ich will spass am spiel haben ... dafür hab ich es mir gekauft und dafür habe ich WoW komplett von der Festplatte und aus meinem Leben verbannt^^ 
ich habe eigentlich auch nich vor den großen DD zu spielen ... das für den Großen Dmg andere zuständig sind is mir klar.

aber ich mach mir eigentlich keine großen gedanken ums gewinnen oder verlieren im SZ 
ich für meinen teil kann da nur sagen ich helfe den heilern und versuch selbst bissl die gegner wegzuhauen es hält sich die waage ... wichtig is das alle ihr bestes geben ... ob ich dann verlier oder gewinne interessiert mich nich ..

MfG


----------



## -Kaleb- (2. Oktober 2008)

Die Heiler sollten sich echt geschlossen halten, heilt und jammert nicht!
ihr steht doch eh nur in der ecke und lasst alle anderen die Arbeit tun.


Heiler sind voll die Pussys!


----------



## pixeljedi (2. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Hihi, ja, ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen... nuja, brauch noch nen Kaffee, der Vormittagsdurchänger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




yepp,gute idee mit dem kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gumja (2. Oktober 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> Die Heiler sollten sich echt geschlossen halten, heilt und jammert nicht!
> ihr steht doch eh nur in der ecke und lasst alle anderen die Arbeit tun.
> 
> 
> Heiler sind voll die Pussys!


Musst du nicht in Kindergarten um diese Uhrzeit?


----------



## Cirdaan (2. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn Leute wie der TE abhauen ist das kein Verlust. Es ist immer noch ein Spiel.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe ist dass einer der so rumflennt dann nicht ne eigene SG aufstellt. Vermutlich Unvermögen oder so.



Moderatoren die Ihre Meinung in dieser Art und Weise kundtun, sind auch kein Verlust wenn sie weg sind ... oder ist das Unvermögen?


----------



## Lyx (2. Oktober 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> Die Heiler sollten sich echt geschlossen halten, heilt und jammert nicht!
> ihr steht doch eh nur in der ecke und lasst alle anderen die Arbeit tun.
> 
> 
> Heiler sind voll die Pussys!



Heeee Du, das gilt nicht für uns Jünger!
Wir greifen auch gerne mal ins Spielgeschehen ein und stellen uns, trotz aller Gefahren, stolz vor unsere Zauberinen und beschützen sie mit unserem Leben und der Kraft der zwei Schwerter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murradin (2. Oktober 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Vielen dank und der Preis geht an dich.


ich hoffe du überdenkst das noch mal .... 

es gibt jemanden der den Preis viel mehr verdient hat als ich ^^

And the Oscar goes to...... -Kaleb-

Die Heiler sollten sich echt geschlossen halten, heilt und jammert nicht!
ihr steht doch eh nur in der ecke und lasst alle anderen die Arbeit tun.


Heiler sind voll die Pussys!


----------



## Tuplow5156 (2. Oktober 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> Die Heiler sollten sich echt geschlossen halten, heilt und jammert nicht!
> ihr steht doch eh nur in der ecke und lasst alle anderen die Arbeit tun.
> 
> 
> Heiler sind voll die Pussys!



Tolle Aussage, fehlen mir echt die Worte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist dir schonmal aufgefallen das die Leute immer das Szenario gewinnen die die besseren Heiler haben? Nein... warum auch, lieber zergen im Stonetroll-Crossing Szenario, ist wesentlich effektiver oder?

Die Heiler sind sehr sehr wichtig in diesem Spiel, sie müssen zum Teil (besonders vor diesen Witchviechern) beschützt werden und da kommen die Tanks ins Spiel, das wird hier nicht verstanden und darum regen sich die Leute auf.


----------



## Aresblood (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich spiele nen Chosen als DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und ich bleibe immer bei den Heilern und helfe  denn auch die bekommen auch von mir nen Buff das sie 50% weniger Schaden erhalten und ich etwas schaden von denen aufnehme , also nix im allein gang , und healer sind sowieso sehr wichig für nen BG , es gibt gute Bg'S aber auch schlechte BG's.
In meinem Fall muss ich hier net flamen , denn ich pass auf alles auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> Heiler sind voll die Pussys!



Congratulations!

You are now officially deleted from our "ToHeal" - Lists =)


----------



## Voodoopeople (2. Oktober 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> was für seelen? alle heals die ich habe ( ich spiele zelot als main ) brauchen ausschließlich AP ... die heals haben 65+ fuß reichweite ( der grp heal sogar 150 )
> die rituale benötigen auch nicht meinen schaden ... das einzige was ich ab und zu mal benutze ist "spucke" und selbst die hat 65 fuß reichweite ... niemand hat gesagt dass ich hinten stehe...
> 
> zeloten und runenpriester brauchen definitiv KEINEN schaden machen um 100% heilpotential zu fahren



Ich habe geschrieben "um ihr Fähigkeiten voll auszureizen" !!!  nichts steht da von wegen um 100% Heilpotential zu erreichen.

Errinnert mich an Diszipriester die keine Dots setzen oder Manaburn machen (man verzeihe mir den Vergleich mit WoW).
Gerade bei Warhammer muss man so gut wie gar nicht beachten irgendwann oom zu gehen da man lange fights zu erwarten hat.....

Edith sagt: 30 Fuss-Range haben viele schützende Fähigkeiten der dd´s um ihren Verbündeten zu helfen. Bleibste also auf 65 Fuss stehen brauchste dich net wundern wenn der dd dir nicht helfen kann!


----------



## wýrm.. (2. Oktober 2008)

@Kaleb - da kann man echt froh sein , dass solche gimps wie du nicht mehr wow spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *daumen hoch*


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Murradin schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich?
> ich will spass am spiel haben ... dafür hab ich es mir gekauft und dafür habe ich WoW komplett von der Festplatte und aus meinem Leben verbannt^^
> ich habe eigentlich auch nich vor den großen DD zu spielen ... das für den Großen Dmg andere zuständig sind is mir klar.
> 
> ...


Der Haken daran könnte allerdings sein das Du im Spiel einem Team beitrittst... das meistens schon nicht mit der Absicht zu verlieren auf den Platz geht. Natürlich könnte man da nun sagen 'was interessiert mich was alle andren wollen, nur was ich will ist interessant'. 
Im übrigen gibst Du dann Dein Bestes wenn Du Deinen Char so spielst das er sich auf dem Schlachtfeld nützlich macht, wie du schon selbst sagtest erwartest du ja auch das die anderen ihr Bestes geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caidy (2. Oktober 2008)

wieso sollten heiler nicht auch dmg machen dürfen? wenn ich als erzmagierin die ganze zeit heile und meine dunkle magie 5 stacks hat, 3 leute an einem dicken hängen und ich es mir gerade erlauben kann, dann helf ich den zu killen ö.Ö


bezweifle mal das alle heiler pur auf heal geskillt haben, gibt ja noch quests, also pve im alleingang.

auch erzmagier und schamanen brauchen keinen dmg fahren um zu heilen, aber wenn man sichs erlauben kann weil grad keiner schaden nimmt isses ok ö.Ö


----------



## clickrush (2. Oktober 2008)

@TE

1. ich gehe davon aus dass du von nicht-high end szenarios sprichst, da es noch wenig 40er hat: NATÜRLICH sind die leute auf dps geskillt und natürlich haben sie int/stärke angezogen! natürlich haben die meisten tanks keinen bock mit schild+1hand skillung (und equip) rumzurennen, da wir ja noch am leveln sind. weisst du wie lange es dauert mit schild+1hand zu grinden?

2. deine aussage stimmt nicht einmal immer. ich habe schon viele randomgruppen mit teamplay erlebt (ob szenario oder open)


----------



## zadros (2. Oktober 2008)

Voodoopeople schrieb:


> Gerade bei Warhammer muss man so gut wie gar nicht beachten irgendwann oom zu gehen da man lange fights zu erwarten hat.....



Dann hast du noch nie als SG gegen eine SG gespielt, die ähnlich gut ist wenn nicht sogar besser ...
GERADE als Heiler gehen einem fix die AP aus wenn man dann auchnoch rumsaut

Lange kämpfe vor allem bei Keepschlachten sind die Regel und man muss lange konstant heilen um seine dd's die den echten schaden machen auch am leben zu halten ... hast du überhaupt mal Warhammer gespielt? ... Zeloten sammeln Seelen und so *rolleyes*


----------



## Gumuk (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ganz ehrlich gesagt glaube ich muss man sich an so was gewöhnen. Is zwar traurig aber war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Spiele selber einen shaman es kommt aber auch viel auf das Movement an. Ich will keinen jetzt angreifen aber wenn ich als Heiler in die Masse renne wo gezergt wird kommt man nicht weit. Als heiler musst gewift sein anderes geht nix, verstecken, irgendwo hoch rennen hinter dicken leuten verstecken (kein durchlaufen bei leuten). Sicher klappt das nicht immer um so mehr freut man sich wenn es klappt und Leute hat die einen schützen.
Zusammengefasst hilft nur Gilde, dickes Fell anlegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -=ACC=-Gunman (2. Oktober 2008)

irgendwie kommt mir dieses thema bekannt vor aus nem forum von nem anderen game,warum können einige einfach nicht aktzeptieren das jeder so spielt wie er/sie lust hat . ich selbst spiele zwar immer mit 1h und schild in scenarios aber auch nur weil es mir spass macht meine healer zu schützen oder bei ner keepschlacht das öl von ner ramme wegzuhalten aber wenn jemand lust hat mit 2h rumzulaufen lasst ihn doch einfach seinen spass ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht das in den meisten scenarios healer dabei sind die noch nix vom healen gehört haben.


----------



## makkaal (2. Oktober 2008)

*seufzt* Egal welches Spiel, überall dasselbe Laster.
Als Heiler ist man generell Schuld. Mit Erstellen und Spielen eines Heilcharakters hat man unweigerlich der allgemeinen, ungeschriebenen Regel zugestimmt, dass man grundsätzlich für jegliche Art von negativem Effekt als Folge der Tätigkeiten von Nicht-Heilern zur Verantwortung gezogen werden kann. Passt man einen Sekundenbruchteil nicht auf, wirkt sich das verheerend für die Gruppe aus. Anstatt dem Heiler seinen dementsprechenden und verdienten Rang in der "Wem ich die Adds zuerst vom Hintern pflücke"-Liste zuzuschreiben, macht man sein eigenes Ding und regt sich dann auf, dass der Heiler angeblich unfähig sei, seinen Job zu machen.

Auf der anderen Seite kenne ich auch die DD-Problematik.
Das einzige, was ich wirklich -jedem- einzelnen Spieler empfehlen kann: Jeden Archetyp wenigstens einmal in der Gruppe gespielt haben. Erst so bekommt man ein Verständnis für die Tätigkeiten der einzelnen Klassen und begreift auf einmal, dass es vielleicht doch nett ist, als Tank 1h + Schild zu nutzen, als Melee-DD mal dem Heiler etwas Bewegungsfreiheit zu schaffen, wenn er angegriffen wird, oder als Heiler durchaus den einen oder anderen Schadenszauber auszusprechen.
Probieren geht über studieren. Und das braucht Zeit.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

@Murradin
entsprechend deiner Signatur möcht ich nun  fragen, was du denn dann bitte bist?


----------



## -=ACC=-Gunman (2. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> *seufzt* Egal welches Spiel, überall dasselbe Laster.
> Als Heiler ist man generell Schuld. Mit Erstellen und Spielen eines Heilcharakters hat man unweigerlich der allgemeinen, ungeschriebenen Regel zugestimmt, dass man grundsätzlich für jegliche Art von negativem Effekt als Folge der Tätigkeiten von Nicht-Heilern zur Verantwortung gezogen werden kann. Passt man einen Sekundenbruchteil nicht auf, wirkt sich das verheerend für die Gruppe aus. Anstatt dem Heiler seinen dementsprechenden und verdienten Rang in der "Wem ich die Adds zuerst vom Hintern pflücke"-Liste zuzuschreiben, macht man sein eigenes Ding und regt sich dann auf, dass der Heiler angeblich unfähig sei, seinen Job zu machen.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite kenne ich auch die DD-Problematik.
> ...




genau so isses als heiler oder tank bekommt man meistens die schuld wenn etwas nicht klappt aber genau diese leute die einem die schuld geben sollten erstmal selbst die entsprechende klasse spielen bevor sie sich beschweren.diese healer/tank diskussion ist so alt wie die ersten mmos und genauso lange darf ich mir diesen mist schon anhören und denke mir jedes mal nur leute haltet einfach die klappe spielt und habt spass.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

@Murradins Sig

Nein falsch... du bist genau das... ein Unfähiger Tank mit 2-Hand Waffe der lieber einen DD spielen sollte anstatt zu versuchen fette Rüstung mit fetten Damage zu verbinden und damit das Team dem Präsentierteller der mordenen Meute preiszugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (2. Oktober 2008)

Voodoopeople schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Hast du sie denn schonmal gespielt ?  steh ruhig weit hinten wenn viele beschützende Fähigkeiten 30 Fuss Range haben....
> 
> Wir haben alle Heiler / DD (nur Melee) -combos ausprobiert und es ist überall so, der Heiler muss mit DMG machen um seine Fähigkeiten auszureizen (das heisst nicht dass die casts sich 50/50 die waage halten....). Oder wie kommst als Zelot sonst an Seelen ?!



Aua...erstens ist der Junge mit der Seelenessenz nicht der Zelot sondern der Jünger (Spiegelklasse: Sigmarpriester). Daß der an vorderster Front stehen muß, um heilfähig zu bleiben hat niemand in Abrede gestellt.

Zu dem Argument "Ich muß dmg machen um heilen zu können" bei Schamane und Erzmagier hab ich recht ausführlich schonwas geschrieben. Die Kurzform: pro Schadenszauber (und ja, der kanalisierte Schinden-Klon bringt 1 Punkt, egal wie lange man channeled) gibts 1 Punkt, maximal 5 ansparbar, jeder punkt bringt: Entweder 20% weniger castzeit auf einen Heilzauber oder 5% mehr Effizienz beim Sofortzauber. 5 Punkte sind also ein "nice to have", weil man damit eben _einen_ Heilzauber, bevorzugt den mit langer castzeit und unterbrechungsanfälligkeit, instant raushauen kann - aber dafür opfert man minimum (wenn man nur DoTs setzt) 1.5*5=7,5 Sekunden an globalcooldowns, mit den üblichen lags noch mehr, in denen man gar nicht heilt.

Zudem sind die AP auch begrenzt, die Regeneration ist auch mit Tränken nicht so furchtbar schnell, und es gibt genügend Klassen mit hässlichen AP-Absaugern.

Fazit also: Daß Schamane und Erzmagier Schaden machen _müssen_ um gut zu heilen ist ein Mythos, der keiner sachlichen Untersuchung standhält. Wers einfach nachplappert weils ja so in der Klassenbeschreibung steht, ohne sich mal anzusehen, was man bekommt für seine Schadenszauber, der argumentiert gar nicht oder unsachlich.

Nein, damit sage ich nicht, daß es bei Todesstrafe jedem Schamanen/Erzer verboten sei, Schadenszauber zu wirken. Nur ist das mit dem Schaden keine generelle Sache sondern sehr sehr situativ. Auch mit Schadensskillung.


----------



## deon172 (2. Oktober 2008)

mhh.... entweder stehe ich auf dem schlauch, oder ihr streitet euch, obwohl ihr derselben meinung seid...

mal aus meiner sicht als eisenbrecher ( jaaa, mit zweihandaxt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

der runenpriester wird geschützt, und wenn es das letzte ist, was ich tue. 
denn ohne ihn bin auch ich schnell platt.

ein heiler ist zum heilen da. stimmt. allerdings gibt es klassen, die durch schaden ihre fähigkeiten verbessern.
und das gilt nicht nur für heiler. als zweihand-eisenbrecher hab ich nen skill, der mir und meinem Eidfreund bei jedwedem schaden die Angriffspunkte auffüllt.
genau! ich mache schaden, mein eidfreund ( jop, der runi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) bekommt ap... er bekommt schaden, ich hab genug ap für guard.
ich fange seinen angreifer ab, er hat genug ap, um mich zu heilen... 
weiter ausführen muss ich das nicht, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

genauso sieht meine "jobbeschreibung" in unserer gilde aus: schütze den heiler, trag die standarte... und am besten kann ich ihn schützen, indem ich seine angreifer mit nem zweihandprügel aus dem keep baller.

also hört bitte ALLE auf zu heulen. 
stellt euch bitte permanent folgende frage: "was kann ich FÜR das team tun?"


----------



## Gumuk (2. Oktober 2008)

-Kaleb- schrieb:


> Die Heiler sollten sich echt geschlossen halten, heilt und jammert nicht!
> ihr steht doch eh nur in der ecke und lasst alle anderen die Arbeit tun.
> 
> 
> Heiler sind voll die Pussys!




Hmm tolle aussage aber ohne heiler kommst nicht weit also sei froh das solche leute wie uns gibt. 
Auf solche aussagen können die Leute hier getrost verzichten.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Ichg laube immer noch, dass er das ironisch meinte... :-/


----------



## Murradin (2. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> @Murradins Sig
> 
> Nein falsch... du bist genau das... ein Unfähiger Tank mit 2-Hand Waffe der lieber einen DD spielen sollte anstatt zu versuchen fette Rüstung mit fetten Damage zu verbinden und damit das Team dem Präsentierteller der mordenen Meute preiszugeben
> 
> ...




also ... ich habe nie versucht ein Tank zu sein ... ich kann und will nich tanken ... 
aber du weißt es scheinbar besser^^ zeig mir bitte ne andere zwergen nahkampklasse^^
ich will halt einfach nen zwerg spielen ... und was anderes gibts da halt nich ...
und wenn ich mit ner 2 Hand waffe rumflitz^^ mir machts halt spass... und ich versuch ja auch gar nich den dicken dmg rauszuholen
ich hab einfach spass dran


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Soweit ich weiß kann der Maschinist auch in den Nahkampf...
Zumindest seh ich sie des öfteren dort mit ihrem Schraubenschlüssel oder Hammer herumkloppen... und da sie DDs sind ist es auch klar das sie schnell umfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Er ist zwar wohl primär fernkampf aber was hält dich davon ab in den Nahkampf zu gehen? Du spielst einen Tank ja auch als MöchtegernDD...


----------



## Voodoopeople (2. Oktober 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Dann hast du noch nie als SG gegen eine SG gespielt, die ähnlich gut ist wenn nicht sogar besser ...
> GERADE als Heiler gehen einem fix die AP aus wenn man dann auchnoch rumsaut
> 
> Lange kämpfe vor allem bei Keepschlachten sind die Regel und man muss lange konstant heilen um seine dd's die den echten schaden machen auch am leben zu halten ... hast du überhaupt mal Warhammer gespielt? ... Zeloten sammeln Seelen und so *rolleyes*




Als Zelot spielen

Als Zelot hast du eine ziemlich schwierige Aufgabe. Du musst deine Verbündeten auf die Schlacht vorbereiten und darauf achten, dass du ihre Male angebracht hast oder, je nach Notwendigkeit, andere an ihnen anbringst. Außerdem musst du offensiv denken und wenn möglich deine Vorboten nutzen. Mit ihnen kannst du die Kräfte deiner Verbündeten unterstützen und erhöhen und gleichzeitig die Stärke deiner Gegner verringern. Als Zauberwirker musst du immer auf der Hut sein, darfst aber wegen deiner miteinander verbundenen Fähigkeiten nicht zu behutsam agieren. Wenn du dich zu sehr zurückhältst oder dich nur auf einen Aspekt deiner Kräfte beschränkst, werden deine Fähigkeiten nicht ihre volle Wirkung erzielen können. 

mhm.....


----------



## Salute (2. Oktober 2008)

deon172 schrieb:


> genauso sieht meine "jobbeschreibung" in unserer gilde aus: schütze den heiler, trag die standarte... und am besten kann ich ihn schützen, indem ich seine angreifer mit nem zweihandprügel aus dem keep baller.




Im Grunde sehe ich da auch kein Problem, wenn man die Tanks mit dem Zweihänder (Offtanks) dann primär dazu einsetzt die Heiler zu beschützen und nicht unbedingt an forderster Front Schaden auszuteilen. *Foraussetzung* hierfür ist allerdings, dass es an "richtigen" Tanks nicht mangelt und man trotzalledem ein Schild im Inverntar hat.^^


MfG


----------



## Murradin (2. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kann der Maschinist auch in den Nahkampf...
> Zumindest seh ich sie des öfteren dort mit ihrem Schraubenschlüssel oder Hammer herumkloppen... und da sie DDs sind ist es auch klar das sie schnell umfallen
> 
> 
> ...


lol stimmt^^ 
aber genau da kommts für mich zum unterschied^^
ich hab ne dickere rüstung an... der maschinist numal nich ich mag halt nich einfach umgekloptt werden^^
ich hab bei WoW auch nen Vergelter pala gespielt (und das mit Stolz)^^ da hat mich der Pfad der Vergeltung 
einfach magisch angezogen ^^
ich kann da nix zu xD


----------



## zadros (2. Oktober 2008)

Voodoopeople schrieb:


> Als Zelot spielen
> 
> Als Zelot hast du eine ziemlich schwierige Aufgabe. Du musst deine Verbündeten auf die Schlacht vorbereiten und darauf achten, dass du ihre Male angebracht hast oder, je nach Notwendigkeit, andere an ihnen anbringst. Außerdem musst du offensiv denken und wenn möglich deine Vorboten nutzen. Mit ihnen kannst du die Kräfte deiner Verbündeten unterstützen und erhöhen und gleichzeitig die Stärke deiner Gegner verringern. Als Zauberwirker musst du immer auf der Hut sein, darfst aber wegen deiner miteinander verbundenen Fähigkeiten nicht zu behutsam agieren. Wenn du dich zu sehr zurückhältst oder dich nur auf einen Aspekt deiner Kräfte beschränkst, werden deine Fähigkeiten nicht ihre volle Wirkung erzielen können.
> 
> mhm.....




In der Anleitung steht auch, dass sich die online Spielerfahrung unterscheiden kann und sich verändern kann UND dass Sie keine garantie auf die richtigkeit geben ...
Spiel mal das spiel anstatt irgendwelche Seiten oder Handbücher zu lesen ( ist das aus der warwiki? - wikilink omg!!! )


----------



## Sethek (2. Oktober 2008)

Voodoopeople schrieb:


> Als Zelot spielen
> 
> Als Zelot hast du eine ziemlich schwierige Aufgabe. Du musst deine Verbündeten auf die Schlacht vorbereiten und darauf achten, dass du ihre Male angebracht hast oder, je nach Notwendigkeit, andere an ihnen anbringst. Außerdem musst du offensiv denken und wenn möglich deine Vorboten nutzen. Mit ihnen kannst du die Kräfte deiner Verbündeten unterstützen und erhöhen und gleichzeitig die Stärke deiner Gegner verringern. Als Zauberwirker musst du immer auf der Hut sein, darfst aber wegen deiner miteinander verbundenen Fähigkeiten nicht zu behutsam agieren. Wenn du dich zu sehr zurückhältst oder dich nur auf einen Aspekt deiner Kräfte beschränkst, werden deine Fähigkeiten nicht ihre volle Wirkung erzielen können.
> 
> mhm.....





> Wers einfach nachplappert weils ja so in der Klassenbeschreibung steht, ohne sich mal anzusehen, was man bekommt für seine Schadenszauber, der argumentiert gar nicht oder unsachlich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Murradin schrieb:


> lol stimmt^^
> aber genau da kommts für mich zum unterschied^^
> ich hab ne dickere rüstung an... der maschinist numal nich ich mag halt nich einfach umgekloptt werden^^
> ich hab bei WoW auch nen Vergelter pala gespielt (und das mit Stolz)^^ da hat mich der Pfad der Vergeltung
> ...



Ja und jetzt denk mal nach... wenn der NahkampfDD der Zwerge kommt, der wird auch keine Megafette Rüstung kriegen, er wird wie alle anderen NahkampfDDs gerüstet sein...

Also sag nicht das du nur den Ersatz dafür suchst, wenn du grad eindeutig bewiesen hast das es dir nur um "Fetten Damage" in "Fetter Rüstung" geht und "nicht so schnell umgekloppt" wirst... Das sind Gründe warum man so oft die Szenarios einfach vergessen kann, weil die Leute nicht für das Team spielen sondern für ihre eigene Fasson... weil jeder Tank sich für einen DD in Fetter Rüstung hält und natürlich im Damage ganz oben stehen will...
Genauso bei Sigmarpriestern... meistens bin ich der einzige Sigmarpriester der überhaupt jemanden heilt, während der Rest versucht voll auf Damage zu laufen und mein Damage ist fast immer gleich mit meiner Heilleistung... es soll nicht interessieren das ich ganz oben stehe oder überaus lange überlebe... wenn es sein muss sterbe ich auch dabei, wenn ich noch jemanden heile der gerade wichtiger ist als ich...


----------



## Imbra (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi 

Hehe ich denke mal das Prob mit dem nicht schützen der Heiler ist den meisten Heilern schon untergekommen. 

Naja Gott sei dank ist es in War ja nicht so das man als "Heiler" einzig und allein aufs Heilen beschränkt ist sondern auch noch nen recht moderaten Damage fahren kann.

Wenn ich im BG immer Heiler Opfer spielen darf zieh ich mich um (Heil und Damage Equip immer am Mann) setz mich als Deffensiv ziel rein und ab ins Getümmel.
Wenn man nicht auf alle Achten muss sondern nur auf sich selbst lebt man eigentlich recht lang und kann noch lustig Damage machen. 

Dann wartet man bis das SC zuende ist und hofft das man im nächsten SC seiner Heiler Berufung wieder nachkommen kann.

Denn 

"Nicht die Umwelt muss sich einem anpassen, man muss sich der Umwelt anpassen  "


----------



## deon172 (2. Oktober 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Im Grunde sehe ich da auch kein Problem, wenn man die Tanks mit dem Zweihänder (Offtanks) dann primär dazu einsetzt die Heiler zu beschützen und nicht unbedingt an forderster Front Schaden auszuteilen. *Foraussetzung* hierfür ist allerdings, dass es an "richtigen" Tanks nicht mangelt und man trotzalledem ein Schild im Inverntar hat.^^



ich hab sogar 2 schilde dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  irgendwie hab ich es noch nicht geschafft, mich von meinem rr4-schild zu trennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

selbstverständlich greif ich bei bedarf auch zur einhandaxt und schild. wobei das bisher selten passiert.
ich fühle mich als bodyguard des heilers einfach wohl... wobei ja noch kaum jemand weiss, ob sich vergeltungs-eisenbrecher im endgame lohnen...
wenn nicht, werd ich wohl wechseln... wenn doch? dann hat der runi nach wie vor seinen privaten türstopper  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@murradin

was meinste, warum wir 2hand-eisenbrecher so dumm angemacht werden?
genau! mit ner zweihand machen wir moderaten schaden, sind aber IMMERNOCH tanks...

definition "tank": schütze die schwachen...

klingelts?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich mal es dir auch gern auf dem rücken deines toten heilers auf... 


mfg

deon


----------



## Murradin (2. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja und jetzt denk mal nach... wenn der NahkampfDD der Zwerge kommt, der wird auch keine Megafette Rüstung kriegen, er wird wie alle anderen NahkampfDDs gerüstet sein...
> 
> Also sag nicht das du nur den Ersatz dafür suchst, wenn du grad eindeutig bewiesen hast das es dir nur um "Fetten Damage" in "Fetter Rüstung" geht und "nicht so schnell umgekloppt" wirst...



hmm naja Fette Rstung ja ... aber nur weil sie im moment da ist...
aber das ich keinen fetten dmg raushau weiß ich... hab ich auch gar nich vor 
ich kann im moment nunmal nich das spielen was ich gerne spielen würde... 
deswegen spiel ich was anderes und mach das für mich beste draus ... 
und solange es spass macht ...?

und aus diesem grund bin auch gewechselt.... ich hatte kein lust mehr auf diesen zwang der bei WoW herrschte
ich MUSS so und so skillen, ich MUSS farmen gehen, ich MUSS die und die ausrüstung mit mir rumschleppen, ich MUSS und so weiter und sofort

ich will endlich wieder meinen spass am spielen wieder finden ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Tja und jetzt denken wir nach:
Skillung in WAR ändert nur deine Ausrichtung als Archetyp aber ändert niemals deinen Job... *daher kannst du skillen wie du willst... du wirst immer Tank bleiben...* und als verdammter Tank hast du nunmal deinen Job zu erledigen, das ist doch nicht schwer oder?
Schön das es dir so Spaß macht aber wenn es dir nur um deinen Spaß alleine geht dann solltest du ein Offline Rollenspiel spielen... hier geht es nicht um das ICH sondern um das WIR...
Es zählt einzig allein das TEAM, die GRUPPE, der KRIEGSTRUPP und nicht ICH als EINZELNER... besonders bei WAR wo solche Einzelgänger sowieso kein Land sehen...

Wenn man ein MULTIPLAYER Spiel spiel nur für sich und einem alles andere Scheißegal ist, sollte man solche spiele nicht spielen, denn durch DEINE Aktionen tust du nicht nur irgendwas für dich, es geht auf die Ganze Gruppe, du bist nicht nur für dich alleine verantwortlich du bist auch für alle anderen deiner Gruppe verantwortlich. 

Anders gesagt... das ist kein Ego Spiel...
Mir geht's echt auf den Keks, wenn es Leuten in einem Gruppenspiel scheiß egal ist was sie machen nur, weil sie "so spielen wie sie es wollen" und damit auch allen anderen einen Teil der Spielfreude nehmen...


----------



## deon172 (2. Oktober 2008)

Murradin schrieb:


> hmm naja Fette Rstung ja ... aber nur weil sie im moment da ist...
> aber das ich keinen fetten dmg raushau weiß ich... hab ich auch gar nich vor
> ich kann im moment nunmal nich das spielen was ich gerne spielen würde...
> deswegen spiel ich was anderes und mach das für mich beste draus ...
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oh... dem kann ich sogar weitestgehend zustimmen...

aber nach 3 jahren als fury-krieger, ist es mir ehrlich gesagt sogar eine wahre freude, mich selbst für den heiler zu opfern...
der unterschied zwischen der world of farmcraft und warhammer ist folgender: nach einem wipe steht der gescriptete boss nicht wieder an der selben stelle.
dein team hat mit einem wipe verloren, und darf nun im ernstfall in die eigene hauptstadt rein, um zu retten, was zu retten ist...
aber der vergleich beider spiele tut hier nix zur sache...

fakt ist: heiler sind WICHTIG. ohne heiler stirbst du...
tanks sind wichtig. ohne tanks sterben die heiler.
und die dd's kümmern sich darum, dass die tanks nicht von den "wellen der angreifer" weggespült werden...

und ja... auch ich freu mich auf den hammerträger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann darf ich den tanks HELFEN


----------



## Dadeldi (2. Oktober 2008)

Nun ich bin zwar kein Tank sondern "nur ein weisser Löwe" jedoch versuche ich immer dem Heiler der mich unterstützt zu hilfe zu kommen. Manchmal seh ich aber auch ganz einfach nicht das mein Heiler angegriffen wird , das kann schon mal vorkommen wenn man 2-4 Gegner an sich kleben hat :-)  Ja schon klar, es kann ja nicht sooo schwer sein den Heiler im Auge zu behalten man hat ja das Gruppenfenster aber auch ich bin nur ein Mensch und auch ich mache Fehler ;-) Und manchmal ist es auch frustierend wenn man x mal sein Leben für einen Heiler opfert und nie geheilt wird....aber auch der Heiler ist nur ein Mensch und hat genügend zu tun da die Ansprüche an Ihn ja auch nicht ohne sind ..den der Heiler wird immer als erstes angemotzt . "was machst Du" "wieso heilst Du nicht" "meine Fresse seid Ihr Heiler den nicht fähig" "wenn Ihr nicht heilen wollt dann spielt was anedres" ect. ect. In diesem Sinne bedanke ich mich bei alen Heilern für das mit ein paar wenigen ausnahmen wirklich sehr schönem zusammenspiel.

Gruss Dadeldi


----------



## DaMeep (2. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Tja und jetzt denken wir nach:
> Skillung in WAR ändert nur deine Ausrichtung als Archetyp aber ändert niemals deinen Job... *daher kannst du skillen wie du willst... du wirst immer Tank bleiben...* und als verdammter Tank hast du nunmal deinen Job zu erledigen, das ist doch nicht schwer oder?
> Schön das es dir so Spaß macht aber wenn es dir nur um deinen Spaß alleine geht dann solltest du ein Offline Rollenspiel spielen... hier geht es nicht um das ICH sondern um das WIR...
> Es zählt einzig allein das TEAM, die GRUPPE, der KRIEGSTRUPP und nicht ICH als EINZELNER... besonders bei WAR wo solche Einzelgänger sowieso kein Land sehen...
> ...



Da muß ich dir wiedersprechen . 
Jeder soll so spielen wie er freude drann hat . 
Solange derjenige trozdem gruppendienlich spielt ist doch alles gut . 
Zwichen Egotripp spieler und leuten die ihren char einfach anders als vom Entwickler vorgesehen spielen ist ein großer unterschied . 
Was kommt als nästes ? Wird bald ausrüstung und skillung vorgeschrieben wenn man in ein SC geht ? 
Mir mach das Spielen als Heiler und Tank einen Riesen spass ( DD spiele ich dafür nicht , macht mir keinen Spass ) , deswegen zwinge ich aber doch nicht anderen diese Spielweise auf . 

WAR ist ein spiel und soll Spass machen . Und wenn jemand spass hat als Eisenbrecher seine 2h Axt zu schwingen soll er das tun .


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Gerade in einem Spiel, wo jede Aktion sich auf den Fortschritt des Krieges der Fraktionen auswirkt nicht nur hypothetisch sondern tatsächlich, sollte man schon ein gutes Stück Idealismus und Patriotismus für die eigene Seite mitbringen... es heißt hier entweder der Feind oder Wir... es gibt kein Geplänkel wie Alterac wo jeder machen kann was er will... wenn du hier ein Szenario verlierst spielst du damit dem Feind in die Hände und lässt ihn einen weiteren Schritt auf deine Hauptstadt machen... jedesmal wenn du zulässt das ihr getötet werdet, schenkst du dem Feind weitere Meter auf seinem Weg deine Fraktion zu vernichten...
Aus diesem Grund sollte jeder genau SEINE Rolle mit dem größtmöglichen Maß an Patriotismus ausführen und nicht nur so spielen, weil der NahkampfDD fehlt nehm ich eben den Tank und mach ihn zum MöchtegernDD als Ersatz...
Nicht umsonst habe ich auch genug Makros die den Idealismus den man braucht ausdrücken...

Brüder und Schwestern, die Zeit ist gekommen! Wir ziehen in die Schlacht zu RUHM und EHRE!
BEI SIGMAR! BEI KARL FRANZ' BANNER! FÜR DAS IMPERIUM!


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (2. Oktober 2008)

ich sag nur.... der kerl ist ein vollidiot bessergesagt ein wow flamer xD such dir freunde vuu


----------



## pulla_man (2. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Tja und jetzt denken wir nach:
> Skillung in WAR ändert nur deine Ausrichtung als Archetyp aber ändert niemals deinen Job... *daher kannst du skillen wie du willst... du wirst immer Tank bleiben...* und als verdammter Tank hast du nunmal deinen Job zu erledigen, das ist doch nicht schwer oder?
> Schön das es dir so Spaß macht aber wenn es dir nur um deinen Spaß alleine geht dann solltest du ein Offline Rollenspiel spielen... hier geht es nicht um das ICH sondern um das WIR...
> Es zählt einzig allein das TEAM, die GRUPPE, der KRIEGSTRUPP und nicht ICH als EINZELNER... besonders bei WAR wo solche Einzelgänger sowieso kein Land sehen...
> ...



alta, komm mal runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lass ihn doch spielen wie er will. wenn er spass dran hat dass er so spielt dann lass ihn doch. du tust grad so als wenn er nen vertrag unterschrieben hat nen zwerg mit schild und einhand auszustatten wenn er den eisenbrecher spielt. man das ist doch seine entscheidung wie er spielt.
du spielst dich hier als warhammer-polizei auf das geht ja mal gar nicht. keiner schreibt dir vor wie du zu spielen hast und darüber biste auch froh. niemand darf den anderen eine spielweise aufzwingen die ihm kein spass bringt. also beruhig dich mal und von wegen spielfreude nehmen. wenn du ihn in eine rolle zwängen willst die ihm nicht gefällt nimmst du ihm die spielfreude um deine zu steigern. ziemlich schizo findest du nicht.

du argumentierst sehr labil und ohne richtige argumente kann ich dich einfach nicht ernst nehmen.
mein tip an alle die nen tank mit 2h spielen: macht weiter so, es ist ein spiel und sollte euch spass machen und deshalb spielt so wie ihr es wollt


----------



## DaMeep (2. Oktober 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> mein tip an alle die nen tank mit 2h spielen: macht weiter so, es ist ein spiel und sollte euch spass machen und deshalb spielt so wie ihr es wollt



So siehts aus . 
Als kleiner zusatz sollte dazu das man trozdem gruppendienlich spielen sollte . Der rest ist egal . 

Es ist und bleibt ein spiel was jedem einzelnen Spass machen soll . Und da die möglichkeit gegeben ist mit einem 2h Eisenbrecher zu spielen , soll man das tun wenn man spass dran hat . 
Ich habe das gefühl das einige so ein Spiel irgendwie zu ernst nehmen .....


----------



## Murradin (2. Oktober 2008)

ich dachte schon ich steh alleine da^^
endlich mal rückenwind^^


SPASS AM SPIEL


----------



## zadros (2. Oktober 2008)

solange ein 2H Tank für die Gruppe spielt ist mir egal ob er 1H + Schild oder 2H ist - unsere Gilden 2H Auserkorenen haben andere Utilitys die nützlich sind die mich und die anderen soft-targets zu schützen ( CAE snare - knockback heal effekt debuff usw. )

Gruß,
Zad


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Man sollte vielleicht noch den Text von mir da oben lesen bevor man weitere Kommentare abgibt...
Und es war immer so... das Wohl vieler ist mehr wert als das wohl einzelner oder weniger...

Ihr spielt so wie ihr es wollt... schön... euch ist es egal das man verliert... schön... es gibt aber ETLICHE die keine Lust haben jeden Monat die eigene Hauptstadt zu verteidigen sondern auch mal die des Gegners anzugreifen... und genau denen pisst ihr mit eurer Scheiß Ego-Tour ans Bein...
Denen, die auch mal gewinnen wollen, die nicht immer nur im Dreck liegen wollen... denen etwas daran liegt, die eigene Fraktion vorran zu bringen...

Aber hauptsache ihr spielt so wie ihr es wollt...

Edit, weil ihrs doch wieder nicht versteht: Dies hier geht jetzt nicht gegen einzelne sondern gegen alle die das "eigene Spielen" über alles andere Stellen und denen es scheiß egal ist was die Gruppe macht hauptsache sie haben "Spaß"


----------



## DaMeep (2. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Man sollte vielleicht noch den Text von mir da oben lesen bevor man weitere Kommentare abgibt...
> Und es war immer so... das Wohl vieler ist mehr wert als das wohl einzelner oder weniger...
> 
> Ihr spielt so wie ihr es wollt... schön... euch ist es egal das man verliert... schön... es gibt aber ETLICHE die keine Lust haben jeden Monat die eigene Hauptstadt zu verteidigen sondern auch mal die des Gegners anzugreifen... und genau denen pisst ihr mit eurer Scheiß Ego-Tour ans Bein...
> ...



Ach also sollen ander anders spielen damit DU mehr spass hast , ja ? 
Na dann ist mir einiges klar ...


----------



## pulla_man (2. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Man sollte vielleicht noch den Text von mir da oben lesen bevor man weitere Kommentare abgibt...
> Und es war immer so... das Wohl vieler ist mehr wert als das wohl einzelner oder weniger...
> 
> Ihr spielt so wie ihr es wollt... schön... euch ist es egal das man verliert... schön... es gibt aber ETLICHE die keine Lust haben jeden Monat die eigene Hauptstadt zu verteidigen sondern auch mal die des Gegners anzugreifen... und genau denen pisst ihr mit eurer Scheiß Ego-Tour ans Bein...
> ...



bitte, bitte hör auf zu heulen. mimimi die spielen ego trip und ich muss dann meine stadt verteidigen. alter das ist und bleibt ein spiel. 
von wegen das wohl mehrerer steht über dem wohl einzelner. es ist ein spiel und du führst dich auf als würdest nen bein verlieren wenn deine hauptstadt angegriffen wird.
nimm das ganze mal bitte nicht so ernst, denn so wie du hier abgehst kann ich mir kaum vorstellen dass du noch spass am spiel hast, ergo hör auf zu spielen und erspar dir nen herzinfakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaube du nimmst es wirklich zu ernst, es ist ein spiel und jeder darf spielen wie es ihm gefällt. wenn es dich stört dann such dir nen anderes game


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

sicher soll man spaß am spiel haben, bloß macht man den spaß anderen kaputt wenn man egomanisch gegen das system spielt. "anarchi" brauch ich im spiel nicht. es geht auch nicht darum das tanks 2hand tragen sondern das sich murradin weigert ein tank zu sein. siehe seine sig. tanken kann man auch  mit 2hand. allerdings ist ein tank mit schild plus 1hand oft vorzuziehen

edit: ich hab echt das gefühl das ihr alle denkt das es so wie in wow sein muss. die entwickler haben klipp und klar gesagtd as es dieses archetypenprinzip gibt und da ist es egal was du als chosen willst. du bist und bleibst tank da hilft auchd as "nein bin ich nicht" gesage nichts. man behindert ja nicht nur die anderen im spaß sondern auch sich selbst wenn man seiner aufgabe dann plötzlich in keiner richtung mehr gerecht wird.


----------



## Vatertod (2. Oktober 2008)

ohne nun die letzten 9 seiten durchgelesen zu haben, meine Erfahrung als Sorc:

man kann im BG machen, was man will. Entweder man trifft auf leute, wo der schami grds heilt und dmg für waagh macht und der krieger in besützt, die DDs aber mit heal nicht vergessen werden = win (auch wenn die gegner im lvl-durchscnitt höher sein sollten!)

aber ich war auch schon in BGs, kaum warmgeschossen, is mal als sorc doch schnell halb tot. Wenn ich keinen heal sehe, kann ich keinen dmg mehr machen. Und ich stand schon nicht nur einmal vor men schamanen und musste ihm wohl mit meinem nicht mehr existenten lebensbalken von unter 100HP die sicht versprerren. Heal? hot? pustekuchen! der lieber im welchsel schadensspell1, schadensspell2, schadensspell1..... zack, hexenjäger hinter mir, ende für mich und schami. Das so ein BG verloren wird, liegt auf der hand. 

Von mir aus könnter meinen Post in der Luft zerreissen, es gibt nu ma leute, die echt die flasche klasse spielen, und durch das unvermögen dieser leute wird dann den anderen der spielspass genommen, da man weiss, wies auch hätte anders laufen können im szenario. Spass man spiel ist primär, klar, aber verlieren diese leute denn wirklich lieber, als das sie als schami nen hot verteilen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:
			
		

> sicher soll man spaß am spiel haben, bloß macht man den spaß anderen kaputt wenn man egomanisch gegen das system spielt. "anarchi" brauch ich im spiel nicht. es geht auch nicht darum das tanks 2hand tragen sondern das sich murradin weigert ein tank zu sein. siehe seine sig. tanken kann man auch mit 2hand. allerdings ist ein tank mit schild plus 1hand oft vorzuziehen
> 
> edit: ich hab echt das gefühl das ihr alle denkt das es so wie in wow sein muss. die entwickler haben klipp und klar gesagtd as es dieses archetypenprinzip gibt und da ist es egal was du als chosen willst. du bist und bleibst tank da hilft auchd as "nein bin ich nicht" gesage nichts. man behindert ja nicht nur die anderen im spaß sondern auch sich selbst wenn man seiner aufgabe dann plötzlich in keiner richtung mehr gerecht wird.


Danke sTereo... genau das meine ich...
Ich werd nur immer so verdammt kompliziert... das sollte ich mir bei den Leuten hier abgewöhnen... versteht ja sowieso kein Arsch *seufz*


----------



## Spittykovski (2. Oktober 2008)

Get over it! Ist normal, hab auch shcon aufgehört mich über die chosen udn schwarzorks aufzuregen die alleine in ne 20 mann gruppe rennen, sterben, respawnen und 1 minuten später wieder an mir vorbeirennen mitten allein in die 20 mann gruppe.....


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (2. Oktober 2008)

Tja da liegt der unterschied zwischen 24/7 Hardcore Nerds, und Casual Gamern, die einfach mal am Abend n bissel zocken wollen und zwar so, wie es ihnen spass macht. 
Und wenn ich nur danach spiele, was für meine Fraktion das beste ist, nimmt mich persönlich das spiel zu sehr ein, denn dann wäre ich ständig dabei Burgen oder ähnliches anzugreifen oder zu verteidigen und das frisst einfach zu viel Zeit. 
Und Woohoo, wegen einem verlorenen Szenario direkt zu heulen, dass die Hauptstadt bald in Schutt und Asche liegen wird, find ich dermaßen übertrieben, dass ich nur lachen kann. Kein vertrauen in die Wachen oder was? 
Und ja ich spiele nen Tank mit 2h Waffe, ganz einfach weil man mehr schaden macht. Ein wenig mehr als mit einhand waffe. Und was zum Henker bringt es dir, wenn dein Tank viel aushält, aber den Typen nicht down kriegt, der dich platt haut? Da versteh ich irgendwie die Logik nicht. Ok wenns nen NPC Mob wäre dann vielleicht, aber das ist ein realer Spieler, den juckts nicht die Bohne ob der Tank den verspottet, der wird dich trotzdem platt hauen.
Im übrigen bekomme ich fast nie Heilung in Szenarios. Und wenn, dann gewinnen wir. Klingt komisch ist aber so.


----------



## Madaar (2. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> sicher soll man spaß am spiel haben, bloß macht man den spaß anderen kaputt wenn man egomanisch gegen das system spielt. "anarchi" brauch ich im spiel nicht. es geht auch nicht darum das tanks 2hand tragen sondern das sich murradin weigert ein tank zu sein. siehe seine sig. tanken kann man auch  mit 2hand. allerdings ist ein tank mit schild plus 1hand oft vorzuziehen



Da stimme ich voll zu!
2Hand Tanks sind in Gilden und Gruppen auch 2 Wahl.
Und wenn die dann nicht genommen oder eingeladen werden
sind das die ersten die rumheulen.

Im Prinzip soll jeder spielen wie er will.


----------



## Aixem (2. Oktober 2008)

Tja ist ein wenig schwierig auf der einen Seite kannst du niemandem vorschreiben was er zu spielen hat auf der anderen Seite wir spielen ein MMORPG und werden nunmal im beliebten Szenariokampf in Gruppen zusammen gefasst. Das System scheint ja schon zu versuchen Gruppen "vernünftig" zusammen zu fassen. Z.B. wenn 11 Leute in einem Team ohne Heiler kommt in der Regel als nächster Mann eine Heilerklasse ins Spiel. Wenn jetzt aber z.B. der Archmage reinkommt der komplett auf Schaden geskillt ist und 0 Heilung macht bringt das ganze System nichts und wir können im Grunde direkt das Szenario verlassen. Und dann brüllen dann die 2 Hand Tanks am lautesten im /SP Channel wenn nicht geheilt bzw. gerezzt wird obwohl ja Heilklassen dabei sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es spielt ja scheinbar jeder so wie er will der Nachteil daran das dadurch die Zerstörung defintiv dicke Vorteile erhält. Guckt man sich die Szenarien an gibt es bei der Zerstörung IMMER mindestens 4 Tanks in der Gruppe. Guckt man sich die Ordnungsseite an dürfen wir ja schon in die Luft hüpfen wenn wir 1 Tank haben....

Alles im allem sucht euch am besten eine Gilde, wo sich hoffentlich genug Leute finden die ähnliche Erfolge und Zusammenhalt suchen wie Ihr. Die Egonmanen finden sich dann schön alle gesammelt in ihren eigenen Szenarien und gehen euch nicht auf den Keks. Spätestens wenns im EndContent richtig rund geht, und die grossen Gilden die Schlachttruppen anführen kommen sie eh wieder angekrochen und heulen rum das niemand mit Ihnen spielen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

Keltus schrieb:


> Tja da liegt der unterschied zwischen 24/7 Hardcore Nerds, und Casual Gamern, die einfach mal am Abend n bissel zocken wollen und zwar so, wie es ihnen spass macht.
> Und wenn ich nur danach spiele, was für meine Fraktion das beste ist, nimmt mich persönlich das spiel zu sehr ein, denn dann wäre ich ständig dabei Burgen oder ähnliches anzugreifen oder zu verteidigen und das frisst einfach zu viel Zeit.
> Und Woohoo, wegen einem verlorenen Szenario direkt zu heulen, dass die Hauptstadt bald in Schutt und Asche liegen wird, find ich dermaßen übertrieben, dass ich nur lachen kann. Kein vertrauen in die Wachen oder was?
> Und ja ich spiele nen Tank mit 2h Waffe, ganz einfach weil man mehr schaden macht. Ein wenig mehr als mit einhand waffe. Und was zum Henker bringt es dir, wenn dein Tank viel aushält, aber den Typen nicht down kriegt, der dich platt haut? Da versteh ich irgendwie die Logik nicht. Ok wenns nen NPC Mob wäre dann vielleicht, aber das ist ein realer Spieler, den juckts nicht die Bohne ob der Tank den verspottet, der wird dich trotzdem platt hauen.
> Im übrigen bekomme ich fast nie Heilung in Szenarios. Und wenn, dann gewinnen wir. Klingt komisch ist aber so.


als chosen hab ich nen massen taunt der allen gegnerischen spielern im umkreis nen debuff gibt das sie an allen anderen außer mir nur 70% schaden machen. danach werd ich nicht mehr ignoriert und da hab ich schon gerne ne dicke rüstung plus schild damit ich den schaden abfangen kann. und nochmal 2hand tanks sind nicht schlechter als  shildtanks. allerdings ollte ihr dann auch tanken, denn wenn man einfach nur schaden machen will, kann man sich auch gleich nen DD erstellen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Keltus schrieb:


> Kein vertrauen in die Wachen oder was?



Da die Wachen nur KI gesteuerte Mobs sind... NEIN!


----------



## zadros (2. Oktober 2008)

Madaar schrieb:


> 2Hand Tanks sind in Gilden und Gruppen auch 2 Wahl.



Nicht in allen Gilden, allerdings sind 2hand tanks nicht unbedingt als reiner DD oder reiner tank benutzt sondern eher als nahkampf dd supporter oder als utility tank ( snare etc ) benutzt.

Es gibt noch viel mehr Einsatzmöglichkeiten als diese 2 Schubladen .... denkt in größeren Dimensionen nicht in "Schwarz und Weiß"

Gruß,
Zad


----------



## Salute (2. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ihr spielt so wie ihr es wollt... schön... euch ist es egal das man verliert... schön... es gibt aber ETLICHE die keine Lust haben jeden Monat die eigene Hauptstadt zu verteidigen sondern auch mal die des Gegners anzugreifen... und genau denen pisst ihr mit eurer Scheiß Ego-Tour ans Bein...
> Denen, die auch mal gewinnen wollen, die nicht immer nur im Dreck liegen wollen... denen etwas daran liegt, die eigene Fraktion vorran zu bringen...
> 
> 
> Edit, weil ihrs doch wieder nicht versteht: Dies hier geht jetzt nicht gegen einzelne sondern gegen alle die das "eigene Spielen" über alles andere Stellen und denen es scheiß egal ist was die Gruppe macht hauptsache sie haben "Spaß"




Naja, ein bisschen übertreiben tust du ja schon...


Wenn man nie die feindliche Hauptstadt zu sehen bekommt, dann hat das eher andere Gründe als das es Tanks gibt die mit Zweihändern gerne rumlaufen. Bei der Zertörung gibt es zum Beispiel im Moment soviele Tanks, dass wie diese rumrennen im Grunde sogut wie keinen Unterschied macht. Natürlich gibt es auch welche mit 1H+Schild (Skillung) für Burgenbosse. Wer einen Tank mit dem offensiveren Pfad als einen DD sieht, wird eh früher oder später zwangsläufig eines Besseren belehrt werden. 

Laut den Entwicklern soll kein Pfad unsinnig sein, man sich dann den passenden Platz im RvR suchen und bei diesem dann auch bleiben. Ich persönlich sehe mich gern als schwarzer Gardist mit einer Hellebarde, als Heilerbodygard und wenn ich an forderster Front agieren möchte skille ich voll auf 1H+Schild.

MfG


----------



## Amarant (2. Oktober 2008)

Hier liest man immer sowas wie "jeder kann doch spielen wie er will", oder "Leute wollen nicht das ganze Spielsystem benutzen", oder eben all die ganz schlauen Aussagen. Ich glaub langsam ein paar kapieren nicht was so ein "MMORPG" sein soll. Natürlich kann man theoretisch niemanden vorschreiben was er zu tun hat, aber all die Leute die sich nicht an gewisse Regeln halten wollen (die durchaus Sinn ergeben, mal so nebenbei) sollten eventuell mal überlegen ob sie nicht in Offline-Spielen wie Oblivion oder Witcher  besser aufgehoben sind. Hier wird Euch niemand vorschreiben was zu tun ist, ist das nicht super?

Und vor allem sind es die Leute die mit Sicherheit nicht im Endgame erfolgreich sein werden. Ich weis nicht wie es hier ist, aber in den Spielen die ich gespielt hab bedeutet ein einziger Fehler oft den wipe von der ganzen Gruppe, bzw Allianz. Ich kann Euch garantieren das ihr nicht weit kommt mit dieser Einstellung. Wenn man mal den Wipe von 48 Mann verursacht hat, eventuell mehrmals, wird mal schnell als noob abgestempelt und das wird sich rumsprechen früher oder später. Aber jedem das seine.

Ich kann mir solche Einstellungen auch gar nicht erklären. Also eigentlich will man doch seinen Job so gut wie möglich ausführen, oder täusch ich mich da. Wenn man sich nicht an spielmechanische Dinge halten kann, tut man eben genau das nicht, Punkt. Man fährt auch nicht mit einem Ferrari ein Offroad Rennen nur weil man den Ferrari so toll findet und er doch theoretisch am schnellsten sein sollte. Und wenn man es tut brauch man sich nicht wundern das es in die Hose geht.

Was hat man bitte davon ein GRUPPENSPIEL zu spielen ohne die Vorzüge einer Gruppe auszuspielen, bzw überhaupt erst wahrzunehmen. An letzterem haperts imo am meisten, viele kapieren es einfach nicht das es mehr Spaß macht und doppelt so effektiv ist sich eben an gewisse Dinge zu halten.

Natürlich gibt es solche Situationen und Probleme auch in anderen Spielen, jedoch hatte ich es noch nie das nach 2 Wochen Spielzeit meine Ignore-Liste größer ist als die Friendliste. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich die ignore-Funktion in anderen Spielen noch gar nicht benutzt... 

Natürlich will ich das nicht auf das Spiel schieben, ich denke nicht das für solche Probleme eine Software schuld sein kann. Irgendwie sammeln sich hier scheinbar ganz seltsame Gestalten auf einem Haufen.

Ich wünsche jedem Heilder der Heilen verweigert, jedem Tank der das Tanken verweigert und all den Leuten die meinen sie können machen was sie wollen, das sie früher oder später auf der Blacklist des ganzen Servers stehen. Vielleicht überdenkt der eine oder andere ob er es richtig macht. Oder sie gehen den einfachen Weg zurück zu WOW.


PS. Ich kanns nicht glauben das ich mir während meiner Arbeitszeit soviel Zeit nehme hier zu schreiben, aber ich koch echt über vor soviel Armut hier.


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (2. Oktober 2008)

OH MAN wenn ich das hier lese, von wegen als Tank in die Gegner zu laufen. Mein gott wer denn sonst??? Die Hexenkriegerin, die quasi instant down geht, weil sie nichts aushält? Ok der Chaosbarbar, der würde ja ansatzweise noch gehen, aber Hallo? Wer denn sonst als der Tank? Und würde er dann geheilt werden würde er auch was erreichen können, aber nein man lässt ihn downgehen, weil man ja lieber Phalanx spielen will. Bloß weil alle hinter der Mauer aus Tanks (LOOOL) stehen wollen und ihre Schadenszauber casten wollen. Tja und die Melee DD die stehen dann da und drehen Däumchen oder wie? Leute so funktioniert das leider nur im Film. Ich mein selbst bei Braveheart war nachdem die aufeinander gerannt sind nen Getümmel und nicht Schildreihe an Schildreihe die sich dann mechanisch aufn Kopp gehauen haben. 
Ich sehs leider immer wieder in Live Rollenspielen. Man versteckt sich hinter der Schildreihe und hofft das der Gegner totumfällt von der bloßen Präsens seiner eigenen Arroganz. Aber so funktioniert das leider nicht, denn als Schildträger möchte man auch gerne zuhauen und moschen. Aber nein der Führer im Hintergrund, der sich die Formation so schön ausgemalt hat darf ja nicht ungeschützt bleiben. MEIN GOTT DANN BAU DIR DOCH NEN BUNKER!


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

es ist ja richtig das die tanks die frontlinie vorantreiben sollen, aber hast du dir mal überlegt was dann der heiler bzw caster macht wenn du nicht mehr vor ihm stehst sondern mitten im pulk? der pulk fängt an dich zu ignorieren und läuft an dir vorbei zum heiler. menschd ann haste echtw as geleistet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (2. Oktober 2008)

Ja ich sag ja. euch wärs am liebsten, wenn der Tank bei euch steht und euren persönlichen Beschützer mimt. Das funktiniert nun mal nicht, da es keinen Spass macht nur hinten zu stehen und zu zusehen, wie die Melees downgehen, weil der Heiler doch nicht gegen den Dmg output der anderen gegenheilen kann. Da lauf ich lieber in die gegnerischen heiler und verwirr die, dass die ihre Konzentration auf ihre Melees verlieren und so die vorne down gehen. Schon mal dran gedacht, dass das nicht Sinnlos ist, wenn man vorne reinrennt?


----------



## pulla_man (2. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> als chosen hab ich nen massen taunt der allen gegnerischen spielern im umkreis nen debuff gibt das sie an allen anderen außer mir nur 70% schaden machen. danach werd ich nicht mehr ignoriert und da hab ich schon gerne ne dicke rüstung plus schild damit ich den schaden abfangen kann.




glaubst du wirklich? also mich juckt es in der regel nen dreck ob mich nen choosen spottet oder nicht. glaubst die 30% machen son riesen unterschied dass ich danach auf dich caste? dann biste ziemlich falsch gewickelt. wir machen per ts immer nen fokus fire target aus und da machen deine 30% dmg reduce nen dreck aus, trotzdem klatschen wir erst den zelot und die schamanen und du machts eh kein schaden mit deiner 1h, also wirst du ignoriert und gekillt wenn du allein da stehst. ich ab mit meiner 31 feuerzauberin 5300 leben und 250 widerstand, du haust mich schätzungsweise für 200-300, so lange wie du brauchst mich zu killen, haben wir deine heiler zerfetzt und dich danach gekillt.

sorry für diese unverblümten worte aber manche leute denken echt dass die so toll angekündigten skills von mythic die tankklasse unheimlich wichtig macht im pvp


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (2. Oktober 2008)

Btw hier heißt der Tank auch nicht Tank sondern Brecher, also bricht er die Frontlinier und ist nicht Panzer, der alles einstecken soll. Wenn nen Heiler nen beschützer braucht, dann doch bestimmt keinen 1h/Schild tank, der nichts down kriegt.


----------



## Aixem (2. Oktober 2008)

Da ist wieder das Problem ...

Du bist dann wahrscheinlich wieder der einzige Tank in der Gruppe du stürzt dich in das Getümmelt wirst gestunnt, gesnart, gerootet oder geknockbacked wärend die 3 anderen sich dann um die Caster und um DEINEN Heiler kümmern !

In der Regel bleibt dann der Tank dann auch vorne kümmert sich um 1 anderen Tank und wird nebenbei noch von nem Chaosbarbaren angegriffen während die Papierkannonen und Heiler hinten den "getarnten" Melee DD´s und Tank zerpflügt werden. Merkst du was ?


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> glaubst du wirklich? also mich juckt es in der regel nen dreck ob mich nen choosen spottet oder nicht. glaubst die 30% machen son riesen unterschied dass ich danach auf dich caste? dann biste ziemlich falsch gewickelt. wir machen per ts immer nen fokus fire target aus und da machen deine 30% dmg reduce nen dreck aus, trotzdem klatschen wir erst den zelot und die schamanen und du machts eh kein schaden mit deiner 1h, also wirst du ignoriert und gekillt wenn du allein da stehst. ich ab mit meiner 31 feuerzauberin 5300 leben und 250 widerstand, du haust mich schätzungsweise für 200-300, so lange wie du brauchst mich zu killen, haben wir deine heiler zerfetzt und dich danach gekillt.
> 
> sorry für diese unverblümten worte aber manche leute denken echt dass die so toll angekündigten skills von mythic die tankklasse unheimlich wichtig macht im pvp


ohja das glaube ich. nur mal beispiel keepverteidigung. du siehst bei uns auf der treppe garnichts anderes außer unsere tanks und wennd ann doch mal der caster kurz ins bild komtm um seine dots zu setzen wirst du wohl kaumd ein target wechsel weil die 30% weniger schaden uns dazu verhelfen das ihr keinen extremen burstdamage auf ihn fahren könnt. also was machst du lieber? ap verschwenden weil du den caster eh nicht down bekommst durch meinen debuff oder lieber auf mir rumhacken und zu hoffen das wenn cih tot bin du durch kommst? zumal ein fokus auf ein ziel vorraussetzt das ihr auch alle das ziel fkussen könnt. als ob ich und der casten stehen bleiben würde und das so einfach zu lassen.

edit: der eisenbrecher heißt nicht deswegen brecher weil er die frontlinie durchbricht sondern weil er außerhalb des kampfes in den minen das eisenerz "bricht" so zummindest laut CE artworkbeschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keltus Morrigan (2. Oktober 2008)

Jopp, dass du nur Bullshit erzählst. Was glaubst du kannst du denn als Tank mit 1h/Schild bzw. 2h das macht keinen großen Unterschied, gegen jemanden ausrichten, der wie oben beschrieben 5,3k Leben hat und du nur 200-300 Schaden machst. Nichts, da geht der Heiler schneller down als du gucken kannst.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

Keltus schrieb:


> Jopp, dass du nur Bullshit erzählst. Was glaubst du kannst du denn als Tank mit 1h/Schild bzw. 2h das macht keinen großen Unterschied, gegen jemanden ausrichten, der wie oben beschrieben 5,3k Leben hat und du nur 200-300 Schaden machst. Nichts, da geht der Heiler schneller down als du gucken kannst.


genau , da hast du vollkommen recht, es ist aber auch nicht meine aufgabe auf die anderen heiler zu gehen. ich pass lieber auf das meinen nichts passiert. was glaubst du trifft meinen heiler wenn ich bewachen rauf mache und stellung halten anschmeiße?


----------



## Verun (2. Oktober 2008)

Amarant schrieb:


> Hier liest man immer sowas wie "jeder kann doch spielen wie er will", oder "Leute wollen nicht das ganze Spielsystem benutzen", oder eben all die ganz schlauen Aussagen. Ich glaub langsam ein paar kapieren nicht was so ein "MMORPG" sein soll. Natürlich kann man theoretisch niemanden vorschreiben was er zu tun hat, aber all die Leute die sich nicht an gewisse Regeln halten wollen (die durchaus Sinn ergeben, mal so nebenbei) sollten eventuell mal überlegen ob sie nicht in Offline-Spielen wie Oblivion oder Witcher  besser aufgehoben sind. Hier wird Euch niemand vorschreiben was zu tun ist, ist das nicht super?
> 
> Und vor allem sind es die Leute die mit Sicherheit nicht im Endgame erfolgreich sein werden. Ich weis nicht wie es hier ist, aber in den Spielen die ich gespielt hab bedeutet ein einziger Fehler oft den wipe von der ganzen Gruppe, bzw Allianz. Ich kann Euch garantieren das ihr nicht weit kommt mit dieser Einstellung. Wenn man mal den Wipe von 48 Mann verursacht hat, eventuell mehrmals, wird mal schnell als noob abgestempelt und das wird sich rumsprechen früher oder später. Aber jedem das seine.
> 
> ...



Damit hast Du das Wesentliche auf den Punkt gebracht. Ich hätte es fast nicht besser schreiben können.
Was die Ig-Liste angeht: da bin ich in DAoC auch recht hoch gekommen, habe aber nicht mitgezählt. Bei WoW habe ich bei 600 aufgehört zu zählen.


----------



## pulla_man (2. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ohja das glaube ich. nur mal beispiel keepverteidigung. du siehst bei uns auf der treppe garnichts anderes außer unsere tanks und wennd ann doch mal der caster kurz ins bild komtm um seine dots zu setzen wirst du wohl kaumd ein target wechsel weil die 30% weniger schaden uns dazu verhelfen das ihr keinen extremen burstdamage auf ihn fahren könnt. also was machst du lieber? ap verschwenden weil du den caster eh nicht down bekommst durch meinen debuff oder lieber auf mir rumhacken und zu hoffen das wenn cih tot bin du durch kommst? zumal ein fokus auf ein ziel vorraussetzt das ihr auch alle das ziel fkussen könnt. als ob ich und der casten stehen bleiben würde und das so einfach zu lassen.
> 
> edit: der eisenbrecher heißt nicht deswegen brecher weil er die frontlinie durchbricht sondern weil er außerhalb des kampfes in den minen das eisenerz "bricht" so zummindest laut CE artworkbeschreibung
> 
> ...



den burgraid hab ich jetzt nicht bedacht, ehr die scenarios, aber dennoch werden deine 30% dmg reduce nix ausmachen. glaubst du ich schiesse auf dich während du geheilt wirst? du wirst weggekickt und wir stürmen eure treppe hoch. und selbst wenn, du bekommst den 50% dmg reduce und wirst trotzdem genuked.


edit: ich mein natürlich den 50% heal reduce. sorry für meinen schreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (2. Oktober 2008)

Aixem schrieb:


> Da ist wieder das Problem ...
> 
> Du bist dann wahrscheinlich wieder der einzige Tank in der Gruppe du stürzt dich in das Getümmelt wirst gestunnt, gesnart, gerootet oder geknockbacked wärend die 3 anderen sich dann um die Caster und um DEINEN Heiler kümmern !




Das Problem ist dann nur, wenn der Rest seiner Gruppe schläft. Ansonsten werden diese "anderen 3 gestunnt, gesnart, gerootet oder geknockbacked" etc. während die Melees seiner Gruppe die gegenerischen Caster bzw Heiler umhauen. Ist ja nicht so, dass nur eine Seite gewisse Möglichkeiten hat und die andere nicht, nur müssen diese Sinnvoll und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt eingesetzt werden.


----------



## zadros (2. Oktober 2008)

31 und keine ahnung von der fertigkeitenvielfalt eines gut gespielten auserkorenen ...
30% reduce durch den spot - interrupt durch ae knockback und moralschild hält deinen fokusschaden auch auf

es gibt viel zu viele variablen vor allem wenn BEIDE seiten gut spielen


----------



## Sethek (2. Oktober 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> glaubst du wirklich? also mich juckt es in der regel nen dreck ob mich nen choosen spottet oder nicht. glaubst die 30% machen son riesen unterschied dass ich danach auf dich caste?



Nö, das nicht - der massentaunt ist allerdings in nicht-Stammgruppen-SCs Gold wert, da man da einfach keinen vernünftigen assisttrain setzen kann. Was ich allerdings mache - ich rupte und schubse Deinen Heiler rum. Um Dich kümmern sich meine 2 bezaubernden Sekretärinnen mit ihren doppelten Füllfederhaltern und mein Erfüllungsgehilfe mit dem lustigen Arm, die im Schutz meines Schildes durch euer Feuer gelaufen sind...



> sorry für diese unverblümten worte aber manche leute denken echt dass die so toll angekündigten skills von mythic die tankklasse unheimlich wichtig macht im pvp


Klare Worte sind kein Problem, denke ich, solang sie höflich bleiben.
Was die skills angeht - "unheimlich wichtig" sind sie je nachdem was man als wichtig ansieht - würde das mit dem Assisttrain immer und überall klappen, bräuchte man weder tanks noch Heiler. Merkwürdigerweise warte ich aber immer noch auf meine erste Stammgruppe aus 6 BWs, ich seh da immer minimum einen Heiler und einen tank. Warum? Nun, tanklose settings durfte man nach release viele in Nordenwacht beobachten, weil das Imperium keinen tank hat und die ersten 2 Tage die Fraktionen Großteils unter sich blieben. Das Grundproblem reiner damage-gruppen (oder in eingeschränkterer Form bei sehr damage-lastigen Gruppen) bleibt bestehen.

Und keeps einnehmen ohne tanks und heiler (und ohne DDs) ist schlicht nicht drin.


----------



## Curentix (2. Oktober 2008)

Amarant schrieb:


> nicht was so ein "MMORPG" sein soll.


Ein MMORPG ist ein massively multiplayer online role-playing game.

massively multiplayer steht nicht für gruppenzwang, genausowenig steht es für gruppenspiel. Es steht nur dafür, dass es massiv viele Spieler im Multiplayer-Spiel gibt.

Find dich damit ab, dass es Leute wie dich gibt, die eine massive Ausschüttung von Dopamin erfahren, wenn sie Gruppenspiel betreiben, während andere doch lieber den "Lone Wolf" spielen und andere wiederrum einen Mix aus beiden machen.

Wenn du damit nicht klarkommst, tjo, Pech gehabt.



Selor schrieb:


> *daher kannst du skillen wie du willst... du wirst immer Tank bleiben...* und als verdammter Tank hast du nunmal deinen Job zu erledigen, das ist doch nicht schwer oder?


Nö, isses nicht. Problem ist nur, du und ich, wir haben beide eine andere Auffassung was unter "deinen Job" fällt. Von daher...



Siccaria schrieb:


> Hmm... aber gehört es nicht auch zu Deinem Interesse das Dein Ironbreaker geheilt wird damit er sich nicht nur immer zwischen Friedhof und Schlacht die kurzen Stummelbeinchen wund rennt?
> Klar, man sollte nichts spielen woran man keinen Spass hat, aber gerade in WAR denke ich mir das es für den Spass im PvP schon ziemlich wichtig ist sich als Team gegenseitig zu unterstützen, ausser man hat seine Freude dran nach ausreichend Toden die Schlacht verloren zu haben?


Ich spiel meinen Ironbreaker als Tank und als 2h-Mittelmäßige-DPS-Ente, wie und wenn ich drauf bin. Wie gesagt, wenn jemand mir meine Account + Interesse bezahlt, bin ich gerne bereit zu spielen wie man mir vorschreibt.


----------



## Sethek (2. Oktober 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Ein MMORPG ist ein massively multiplayer online role-playing game.
> 
> massively multiplayer steht nicht für gruppenzwang, genausowenig steht es für gruppenspiel. Es steht nur dafür, dass es massiv viele Spieler im Multiplayer-Spiel gibt.



Das ist absolut richtig.
Nur sind Szenarien (um die es hier ja primär geht) eine Gruppensache. Die Seite, die gewinnt, bekommt zusätzlich zur Einzelleistung kollektiv einen Bonus, die verlierende Seite nicht.

Nun könnte man so verwegen sein, anzunehmen, daß das ein subtiler Hinweis der designer ist, das Spielziel eines solchen Szenarios könnte sein, zu gewinnen. Ich weiß, vollkommen abstrus und aus der Luft gegriffen, aber trotzdem.

Nun zeigt so langsam die Erfahrung, daß sich dieses Ziel am optimalsten erreichen lässt, wenn man auch als Gruppe spielt und die eigenen Erfordernisse gegenüber dem, was momentan für das Ziel des Siegs am wichtigsten ist, hintanstellt. Diesen Punkt zu diskutieren ist müßig.

Nun haben wir jemanden, der sagt "Ich hab aber nur Spaß wenn ich das und das machen kann, da ists mir wurst, ob die anderen in der Gruppe das toll finden." Dazu frag ich mich erstmal - warum dann Szenario und nicht ein kleiner open-RvR-egotrip? Denn die Ziele eines Szenarios sind klar umrissen, und der Weg dahin führt eben über ein Verhalten, das dem einen oder anderen persölichen Spaßempfinden zuwiderläuft - da zeigt sich dann der Charakter des Betreffenden.

Und bevor der uralte "Zahl mein Abo und ich spiel wie Du willst"-Joker rausgekramt wird: Nur weil man etwas kann, heisst das nicht, daß man es auch tun sollte. Genauso wie in anderen Bereichen des Lebens gibt es - oder gab es - auch mal Anstand und Moral und die Erkenntnis, das für ein Funktionieren der Gemeinschaft die persönlichen Ansprüche zurückgeschraubt werden müssen. Wenn mans nicht tut, gibts keine unmittelbaren negativen Konsequenzen, aber eben die mittelbaren der sozialen Ächtung.

Übertragen ins RL - wenn Du Dich in ner Schlange am Supermarkt vordrängelst, brichst Du damit kein Gesetz - auch kannst Du argumentieren "Zahl meine Einkäufe und ich stell mich dahin, wo Du mich haben willst". Aber es werden sich Leute drüber aufregen, und das, wenn Dus oft genug machst oder Dein Beispiel Schule macht, bisweilen sogar sehr sehr offensiv/aggressiv.

Nichts anderes passiert hier.
Deswegen: Auch mal ein wenig gemeinschaftlich anstatt egozentrisch denken und das Problem ist gelöst.

Und für die "ist doch nur ein Spiel"-Fraktion: "Ist doch nur ne Warteschlange im Supermarkt."

€dith: Bevor sich daran aufgehangen wird: Mir ist es vollkommen egal, ob die tankklasse mit Zweihänder und offensiver skillung rumläuft oder als tank, mir ist es ebenso egal ob der Heiler auf Schaden, buffs oder Heilung geskillt ist, und ob ein DD jetzt auf DoTs, DD oder AE-DD setzt, ist mir sowas von latte - alle Varianten können zum Sieg der Gruppe beitragen.


----------



## Dunringill (2. Oktober 2008)

Amarant schrieb:


> Hier liest man immer sowas wie "jeder kann doch spielen wie er will", oder "Leute wollen nicht das ganze Spielsystem benutzen", oder eben all die ganz schlauen Aussagen. Ich glaub langsam ein paar kapieren nicht was so ein "MMORPG" sein soll. Natürlich kann man theoretisch niemanden vorschreiben was er zu tun hat, aber all die Leute die sich nicht an gewisse Regeln halten wollen (die durchaus Sinn ergeben, mal so nebenbei) sollten eventuell mal überlegen ob sie nicht in Offline-Spielen wie Oblivion oder Witcher  besser aufgehoben sind. Hier wird Euch niemand vorschreiben was zu tun ist, ist das nicht super?
> 
> Und vor allem sind es die Leute die mit Sicherheit nicht im Endgame erfolgreich sein werden. Ich weis nicht wie es hier ist, aber in den Spielen die ich gespielt hab bedeutet ein einziger Fehler oft den wipe von der ganzen Gruppe, bzw Allianz. Ich kann Euch garantieren das ihr nicht weit kommt mit dieser Einstellung. Wenn man mal den Wipe von 48 Mann verursacht hat, eventuell mehrmals, wird mal schnell als noob abgestempelt und das wird sich rumsprechen früher oder später. Aber jedem das seine.
> 
> ...










..absolut richtig..in der tat !

ich könnte noch einiges schreiben..denke aber das das wesentliche gesagt wurde deshalb noch etwas was mit dem post ansich nichts zu tun hat...

was mich seit langer zeit an wow stört und was immer mehr überhand nimmt..nämlich die verrohung,verdummung und das proletengehabe in den foren und im chat..da wird geflamt,verbal um sich geschlagen und es scheint irgendwie ein ungeschriebenes event zu geben das jeder, der versucht konstruktive kritik zu üben,möglichst schnell niedergemäht wird. WARUM ?

jedes mmo das neu auf den markt kommt bietet die chance auf einen neuanfang !


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

ne blacklist wär natürlich eine feine sache. nach jeder Session die ignoreliste ins serverforum rüber kopieren ^^


----------



## DaMeep (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich muß hier echt schmunzeln . 
Leute die sich weigern ihre Klasse nach dem 0815 schema zu spielen sollen zu WoW zurück . 
Aha , also zu dem spiel in dem das Schubladendenken von allen ( von mir gespielten) MMOs  am weitesten verbreitet ist .....

Und dann kommt als argument das man so im "Endgame" nicht erfolgreich sein wird . Ich weis nicht ob Raid content kommen wird , aber wenn ja ist der mir genaus wie schon bei WoW absolut wayne . 
Hier gehts um RvR und da könnt ihr noch solange die Luft anhalten und schmollen oder leute auf die Ignoreliste setzen , ihr werdet nicht verhindern können das diese im RvR neben euch in die Schlacht ziehen werden . 

Ich spiele meine chars "Klassisch"  , ganz einfach weil ich so den meisten Spass habe . Und wenn der Tank der neben mir in die Schlacht läuft das lieber mit seiner 2h Axt tun möchte sehe ich da einfach kein problem . Klar mit 1h + schild währe er wohl nützlicher , aber so lange er tut was er kann um der Gruppe zu helfen finde ich das OK . Jemand der sich in eine andere Rolle zwingen lässt wird weniger Spass haben und sich automatisch auch wenige mühe geben . Dann soll er doch einfach seinen 2 häder schwingen . 

Ich finde es auch befremdlich mit was für einem "fanatismus" hier plädiert wird das jeder zum wohle seiner fraktion spielen soll . Alter falter , das ist ein Spiel . Ja , ein Multiplayerspiel , aber das bedeutet nur das man sich gruppendienlich zu verhalten hat . Aber ganz bestimmt nicht das man etwas spielen soll was keinen Spass macht . 
Ich spiele nun schon einige Jahre MMORPGs ( DAoC , Everquest , Anarchy Online , SWG , WoW , HdrO ) und ich bin der meinung das es einfach darum geht in einer gemeinschafft spass mit anderen zu haben .
Einfach nach feierabend 1-2 stündchen spielen , dabei etwas quatschen . Darum geht MIR es und sicher auch vielen die ihre klasse anders spielen . 
MMO heisst für mich ganz bestimmt nicht das man irgend etwas tun soll was einem keinen Spass macht . Man spielt MMOs um mit anderen zusammen Spass zu haben . Wer irgendwelche höheren ziele in einem Spiel erreichen möchte kann dies ja tun , aber das berechtigt euch noch lange nicht anderen euren willen auf zu zwingen .


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

@DaMeep
wie oft denn nun noch. es geht nicht darum das jemand nen 2h oder 1h plus schild trägt. in beiden fällen ist er tank und hat dem entsprechend aufgaben. wem das nicht passt nimmt nen anderen archetypen und hat dann spaß als vollwertiger DD


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Ich spiel meinen Ironbreaker als Tank und als 2h-Mittelmäßige-DPS-Ente, wie und wenn ich drauf bin. Wie gesagt, wenn jemand mir meine Account + Interesse bezahlt, bin ich gerne bereit zu spielen wie man mir vorschreibt.


Hmm... ja. Ich sehe was Du meinst. 
Aber ich halte es für falsch - mit der Begründung kann ich mich auch afk an den Rand stellen und die andren meinen Char leveln und Ruf für mich farmen lassen. immerhin hab ich ja dafür bezahlt da anwesend sein zu können, immerhin hat einem keiner Vorschriften zu machen was man mit seinem Char so macht.
Klar, die andren (die übrigens auch bezahlen) verlieren dadurch öfter, aber das kann einem ja eigentlich egal sein weil: wichtig ist nur was man selbst von hat, richtig? Wozu sich bemühen?


----------



## DaMeep (2. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @DaMeep
> wie oft denn nun noch. es geht nicht darum das jemand nen 2h oder 1h plus schild trägt. in beiden fällen ist er tank und hat dem entsprechend aufgaben. wem das nicht passt nimmt nen anderen archetypen und hat dann spaß als vollwertiger DD



Und wie oft denn noch . 
Warum sollte er nicht einfach seine 2h Eisenbrecher als DD spielen wenn ihm das nunmal am meisten spass macht ? 
Und was heisst im RvR schon Tank ? Die heiler beschützen ? Das macht auch jeder DD der etwas mitdenken kann von alleine . 
Aggro halten entfällt beim PvP und zum Ziel wird er automatisch wenn er zum gegner geht . 
Also WO ist das problem ?


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

der dd hat keine ausreichenden schutzmöglichkeiten. ein tank macht bewachen auf den heiler stellt sich vor ihn , snared, schleudert weg und senkt angriffskraft(beim chosen z.b. durch aura) dann kommt noch stellung halten und die zweite moralfertigkeit mit dem schild . was kann der dd außer zu snaren und das auch nur alle 10-15sek?
ein tank ist halt einfach kein DD wenn man DD spielen möchte,d ann sucht man sich im erstellungsbildschirm die entsprechende klasse raus


----------



## DaMeep (2. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> der dd hat keine ausreichenden schutzmöglichkeiten. ein tank macht bewachen auf den heiler stellt sich vor ihn , snared, schleudert weg und senkt angriffskraft(beim chosen z.b. durch aura) dann kommt noch stellung halten und die zweite moralfertigkeit mit dem schild . was kann der dd außer zu snaren und das auch nur alle 10-15sek?
> ein tank ist halt einfach kein DD wenn man DD spielen möchte,d ann sucht man sich im erstellungsbildschirm die entsprechende klasse raus



Jezt mal langsam . Ich glaube wir reden grade aneinander vorbei . 
Ich beziehe mich auf den user hier der mit seinem 2 Händer rumrennt , aber sagt der er natürlich trotzdem die Heiler schüzt . 
Und nur weil er auf schaden geht verschwinden seine skills ja nicht plötzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was du meinst sind wohl einfach Egoisten . Bei diesen ist es aber relativ egal was für eine Klasse sie spielen , wirklich nützlich werden sie nie sein . 
Wobei sie als echter DDler natürlich wenigstens nocht etwas zum schaden beitragen .


----------



## Tyranei (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich denke das Leute mit Gilden wirklich besser zurecht kommen ich kam anfangs auch nicht zurecht. Random Gruppen lassen einen oft im Stich aber da hab ich einfach unter Gilden gekuckt mir eine gesucht zack ich werde geheilt und hat der heiler Probleme helfen die Gruppe und ich ihm.


----------



## Sethek (2. Oktober 2008)

DaMeep schrieb:


> Und wie oft denn noch .
> Warum sollte er nicht einfach seine 2h Eisenbrecher als DD spielen wenn ihm das nunmal am meisten spass macht ?



Weil das ähnlich sinnvoll ist, wie wenn ein Feuermagier tanken will, weil ihm das Spaß macht.



> Und was heisst im RvR schon Tank ? Die heiler beschützen ? Das macht auch jeder DD der etwas mitdenken kann von alleine .
> Aggro halten entfällt beim PvP und zum Ziel wird er automatisch wenn er zum gegner geht .
> Also WO ist das problem ?



Das Problem daran ist, daß klassische DD-Aufgaben, namentlich schnelles Ausschalten von Schlüsselfiguren in der Gegnergruppe bzw. Druckaufbau auf die gegnerischen Heiler über Flächenschaden, von tankklassen nur sehr mangelhaft oder gar nicht ausgeführt werden können - man sieht es nicht so unmittelbar wie beim Heiler, der im roten Neben des Blutrauschs seinen imba-dps über den Feind ergießt, aber schlußendlich trägt es dazu bei, daß das Szenario verlorengeht.

Er möchte einen DD spielen und vor allem einen Zwerg - nun, das ist schön, und auch verständlich, und Gott verhüte, daß man ihn deswegen kritisiert.
Nur ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kein vernünftiger Nahkampf-DD der Zwerge spielbar, und wenn man sich auf den Kopf stellt und mit den Beinen in der Luft Fliegen fängt - es trotzdem zu versuchen heisst damit nunmal leider mangelnde Effizienz auf einem Gruppenplatz.

*Kann* er das? Klar. Sieht man ja. *Sollte* er das? Nun, nachdem der Löwenanteil der Spieler in Szenarios wohl gerne gewinnen würde und zur Erreichung dieses Ziels eben ein gewisser Einsatz von jedem gefordert ist, würde ich sagen: nein. Ich bin aber auch jemand, der schon in Vereinen Mannschaftsspiele und -sportarten gespielt hat und so erzogen wurde, daß zu viel Egoismus eine Unsitte sei. Übertragen auf das allsits wohl bekannte Fußball - wenn jemand gerne Tormann ist, das allerdings nicht gut kann, weil er nunmal nur 1.60 groß ist, dann hat er schlicht schlechtere Voraussetzungen als sein größerer Kollege. Nur gibts im Fußballverein einen Trainer, der ihm sagt "Hör ma, nix gegen Dich, aber er da hinten ist einfach größer und als Tormann besser geeignet, Du spielst Stürmer." Wenn er auf dem Platz dann nur vor dem eigenen Tor rumlungert, weil ihm "nur das Spaß macht", kann man sich ja die Folgen denke ich ausmalen.

So, Szenarien sind im wesentlichen nichts anderes, nur gibts halt keinen Trainer, und die Mannschaftskameraden kennt man nicht. Wieso aber sollten die Gesetze des "Unterordnens und einfügens in die Mannschaft" plötzlich nicht mehr gelten? Weil mans kann? Sorry, seh ich eben nicht so.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

DaMeep schrieb:


> Jezt mal langsam . Ich glaube wir reden grade aneinander vorbei .
> Ich beziehe mich auf den user hier der mit seinem 2 Händer rumrennt , aber sagt der er natürlich trotzdem die Heiler schüzt .
> Und nur weil er auf schaden geht verschwinden seine skills ja nicht plötzlich
> 
> ...


ich bezog mich auf die signatur von murradin. er sagt in seiner sig und das er nen 2h trägt und kein tank ist. für mich gehören aber solche aufgaben zum tank. ergo heißt es für mich das er nicht vor hat beim heiler zu stehn und ihn zu beschützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haimdal (2. Oktober 2008)

Also das Thema hatten wir in der Gilde im TS auch und es ist definitiv ein 2schneidiges Schwert mit 
einigen Ecken und Kanten.

Ich selbst spiele einen Hexenjäger und bin derzeit quasi auf 1on1 Specc geskilled, da noch niemand aus
meiner Gilde 40 ist und wir noch keine Gruppe LvL35+ zusammen bekommen.

Somit mache ich die meiste Zeit Random Szenario und das stellt sich aus meiner Sicht leider in 90% der Fälle so dar.

Ich lauf in Gruppe los versuche dann recht schnell das zu machen was ich kann -> Schaden und dabei fresse ich in der Regel soviel Schaden, 
dass ich meist als einer der ersten den Tod erleide und weder Ruf noch Exp bekomme.

Ok, da kann man sagen selbst Schuld erstmal zurück halten, aber selbst wenn ich das tue bekomme ich fast nie soviel 
Support durch Guard und/oder Heilung das ich auch mal länger überleben würde.

Also habe ich es mir zur Aufgabe gemacht die Nachzügler der Zerstörung abzufarmen, was solo am besten geht und
weder einen Heiler noch einen Tank erfordert.
So ganz ohne schlechtes Gewissen tue ich das aber nicht, weil ich denke oh mann die Heiler bleiben auch immer bei und in der 
Gruppe, also wieder ein Versuch im nächsten Szenario in Gruppe zu bleiben, mit dem Resultat, als nicht supporteter DD fast
instant ins Gras zu beissen und weder Ruf noch Exp. mitzunehmen.

Keine Frage ich habe auch schon in TS organisierter Gildengruppe gespielt, das macht mehr Spaß als alles andere, wenn man
Heilung und sogar nen Rezz bekommt, aber Random kostet manche Klassen einfach nur Nerven.

Als kleines Exempel:

Random in Gruppe mit offensivem Gedanken (FLaggenträger stoppen oder killen) meist so 5k Exp und 600-700 Ruf, als DD mit vornehmer 
Zurückhaltung (an sich totaler Quatsch) ca 6-8k Exp und 1000 Ruf.
Also Solist habe ich mit LvL 31 in den Szenarien die 30k Exp und 3k Ruf Grenze mehr als 1* geknackt.

Schade, das Gruppenkonzept ist zwar eigentlich ein guter Weg aber im großen und ganzen wird es Random Gruppen ähnlich ergehen wie in WoW,
man stinkt fast immer gegen ein bischen organisiertere Gegner ab und das versucht jeder auf seine Weise zu kompensieren.


----------



## Pymonte (2. Oktober 2008)

Wir haben en Support Chosen in der Gilde... der genau das macht: er supportet uns. Er macht mehr Schaden als ein Tank und hat andere Auren/Skills. Das ist ein großer Vorteil. Ich als Tank hingegen hab nur mein  AoE Shout (wodurch der Gegner 30% weniger Dmg macht) und den Schutz/Snare als Tank. Dennoch find ich beide Spielweisen berechtigt und sinnvoll. Das wird derzeit nur durch den Kaffee gezogen, da die meisten Spieler in der Level Phase lieber Dmg machen (und ein Tank mit der richtigen Skillung und 2 Händer macht mehr Dmg als ich mit meinem Schild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder sie einfach ncith tanken wollen. Das ist so wie mit allem im Leben, die Mischung machts. Wenn alle Tanks eben nur Dmg machen wollen, ist das genauso falsch, wie wenn keiner von ihnen Supportet...

MfG Slargh


----------



## mystral666 (2. Oktober 2008)

Der TE hat doch total recht.
Erst recht in PQ nervt es mich, wenn alle fein auf den Boss-Moppel hauen und die adds fröhlich unter den Heilern wüten.
Ganz toll ist das, wenn dann noch kommt "HEILUNG????".


----------



## hanktheknife (2. Oktober 2008)

> -> Lillian, deine Haare sind Pink. Nun wirst Du sehen, dass in einem halbwegs vernünftig ausgedrückten Thread, die Kinder Flames kommen. Wieso? Weil solch "normal" verfassten Threads die Flamer magisch anziehen, wenn man ihnen aber in ihrer "Sprache" von anfang an entgegen kommt, wirkt alles normal auf sie, und es gibt nichts zu flamen  kleine Analyse eines Foren Trolls.


Ein Thread, der sich "Böse Egoisten Töff Töff" nennt, soll normal sein, es ist ein erbärmlicher Heulbeitrag über das gescheiterte Zusammenspiel. Hast du wirklich gedacht, in WAR wird alles anders, wie alt bist du, um an den Klapperstorch zu glauben.


----------



## Thersus (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss sagen ich spiel meinen Tank auch mit 2hand Waffe, weil der Schaden den ich mehr mache erfahrungsgemäß einiges mehr ausmacht als das bisschen mehr was ich mit dem schild aushalte.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

Thersus schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen ich spiel meinen Tank auch mit 2hand Waffe, weil der Schaden den ich mehr mache erfahrungsgemäß einiges mehr ausmacht als das bisschen mehr was ich mit dem schild aushalte.


das kann man so pauschal auch nicht sagen. mit schild hast du ja nicht nur den rüstungsbonus sondern auch blocken chance sowie einige skills die nur mit schild funzen usw. aber auch der 2h bringt etwas für sich. man kann mit ihm DD schneller ausschalten was dann sinn macht wenn z.b. im sz die DDs auf der eigenen seite etwas rar gesäht sind.


----------



## DaMeep (2. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich bezog mich auf die signatur von murradin. er sagt in seiner sig und das er nen 2h trägt und kein tank ist. für mich gehören aber solche aufgaben zum tank. ergo heißt es für mich das er nicht vor hat beim heiler zu stehn und ihn zu beschützen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber irgendwo hatte er ja geschrieben das er trotzdem den Heiler hilft . 
Mein posting bezog sich ja auch eher auf einige ander beiträge wo auf 1h + Schild gepocht wurde , da man ja nur so seiner Fraktion zum Sieg verhilft . 
Auch wenn er es wohl nicht weis , so wie ich das sehe spielt er im RvR einen  (2h) Tank  auch wenn seine sig was anderes aussagt . 

Ich spiele ja selber meist Heiler ( mein kleiner Tank ist eher ne wilkommene abwechslung ) und da kann man sehr schnell sehen wer gruppendienlich spielt und wer nicht . 
Und meine erfahrung sagt mir das man das nicht an der intapretation der klasse festmachen kann . Wie oft heulen Feuermagier rum das ich sie nicht Heile wenn sie mal wieder kilometer weit wegrennen um noch einen Kill abzustauben , oder Tanks die einfach nur in die gegner rennen ( egal ob 1h oder 2h ) und sich einen feuchten drum scheren ob jemand auf mich einprügelt . Heiler die lieber schaden machen als meinen kleinen Zwerg zu heilen sind auch immer wieder eine wahre freude . 
Das der "DD-Tank" trotzdem auch seine schutzskills einsezt sollte selbstverständlich sein . Das kann man aber eben nicht daran festmachen ob er mit 1h+Schild oder mit 2h spielt . 
Und da ein guter DD auch im rahmen seiner möglichkeit versucht seinen heiler zu helfen , sehe ich halt auch kein problem wenn jemand den Tank etwas anders spielt . 
Der Heiler ist die Lebensversicherung der gruppe , daher ist das schütze ( für mich ) eine selbstverständlichkeit , da das ja auch ganz im intresse der mitspieler ist .


----------



## Shintuargar (2. Oktober 2008)

Das größte Problem ist einfach, dass Randomgruppen nie eingespielt sein können. Ich glaube noch nicht mal, dass die alle auf einem Egotrip sind oder einfach nicht spielen können, sondern dass zwei Spieler z.B. völlig verschieden denken in der Situation.

Ein Beispiel:

Gestern im Phönixtor mit meinem Hexenjäger (das dürfte Sorzzara und Vermillion eigentlich gar nicht lesen *duck*). Ein Chosen verfolgt einen Runenpriester. Ich hinterher und versucht den Chosen mit dem Schuss von hinten zu verlangsamen. Der Runenpriester bleibt ab und an stehen, vermutlich weil ich sich hochheilen will. Dann läuft er mir entgegen und ich denk mir "Wunderbar, dank Kollisionsabfrage spielst du einen kleinen Blocker, hauptsache er kommt weg und wieder zur Gruppe um die Heilen zu können." Das gelingt mir auch einige Zeit, der Runenpriester macht aber keine Anstalten wegzulaufen. Das Ende vom Lied, der Chosen schnappte sich recht schnell wieder den Priester, haute ihn um und dann mich (muss dazu sagen, ich bin 13 und er war 20, aber auch sonst ist der Hexenjäger ja eher gegen Stoffies effektiv).

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

Ich denke: "Ich halt ihm den vom Leib damit er wegkommt"
Er denkt: "Ah, hauen wir ihn zu zweit um"

Im TS hätte die Ansage "Lauf weg, ich halt den solange auf, kümmer dich nicht um mich" das Problem schnell erledigt.

So eine Situation kannst du auf alle möglichen Übertragen, in dem Moment wo zwei Spieler unterschiedlich denken und agieren, kann es in die Hose gehen. Hatte es nur einmal, als drei Hexenjäger inklusive mir immer zusammen auf ein Ziel sind. Die Zeloten, Magusse, Schamanen und Zauberinnen konnten gar nicht so schnell gucken, wie die lagen (und deren Tanks waren halt direkt vorne).


----------



## Ennart (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich schaue mir diese Diskusion schon ne Weile an und muss sagen ich finde sie relativ belustigend. Dafür erst mal ein Danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun sehe ich hier wie mit Agumenten um sich hergeworfen wird und beide Partien doch recht haben. So nun ist allerdings mein Problem ich spiele mit meiner Perle einen Schwertmeister und der ist ja wie einige Sagen ne Tankklasse. Richtig Trotzdem kann ich den Pfad des Kaine gehen und mit einen ZWEIHÄNDER Schaden austeilen. Was zwingt mich nun mich mit einem Schild vor einen Heiler zu stellen und ihm den Arsch zu sichern. Sicher stelle ich mich den Gegner in den Weg und haue auf ihn ein und freue mich über jede Heilung die ich bekomme. Doch warum mit einem Schild?

Ich halte trotzdem mehr aus als ein Schattenkrieger oder ein Hexenjäger oder ein Sigmarpriester. Wenn also Tanks mit Zweihändern im Scenario rumrennen wollen dann lasst sie. Dazu hat nämlich jeder Tank auch einen Schadenspfad. Und wenn die Heiler Casten wollen bin ich ja auch nicht sauer auf die, die haben nämlich das Selbe in Grün.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (2. Oktober 2008)

Heiler ist halt ein undankbarer Job was willste machen.

Aber wenn ich sehe ich hab soviel Heal gemacht wie 2 DDs dann weiß ich das 2 gegnerische DDs dank mir praktisch nutzlos waren und das freut mich dann doch sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullzigg (2. Oktober 2008)

vuu schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist man in WAR auch an nen Punkt gekommen wo jeder weiss was sache ist und wie er gerne spielen will, seinen Char, welchen er sich ausgesucht hat zu beginn und natuerlich gelesen hat und sich informiert hat was seine Klasse ist und macht usw. usf. (....)
> 
> Der WoW Absturz wie in den BGs ist laengst eingetroffen... jeder doofe Tank rennt mit 2hand Waffe rum und macht einen auf DMG Dealer und scheisst auf seine Heiler im rücken, wenn er geheilt wird ist gut, wenn der Heiler, welcher sich EXTRA noch mit dem Tank und bei dem Tank bewegt, mal hilfe braucht, nichs da, da kommt garnich von seiten der Tanks, und ja ich meine alle, ich spiele Destruction, auch Order, nur 2Hand Zwerge unterwegs, einfach nur laecherlich.
> 
> ...



geh mit na stammgruppe rein weil so gibt es zu viele tanks die sich toll fühln das die als dd viel dmg machen :/


----------



## Skullzigg (2. Oktober 2008)

vuu schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist man in WAR auch an nen Punkt gekommen wo jeder weiss was sache ist und wie er gerne spielen will, seinen Char, welchen er sich ausgesucht hat zu beginn und natuerlich gelesen hat und sich informiert hat was seine Klasse ist und macht usw. usf. (....)
> 
> Der WoW Absturz wie in den BGs ist laengst eingetroffen... jeder doofe Tank rennt mit 2hand Waffe rum und macht einen auf DMG Dealer und scheisst auf seine Heiler im rücken, wenn er geheilt wird ist gut, wenn der Heiler, welcher sich EXTRA noch mit dem Tank und bei dem Tank bewegt, mal hilfe braucht, nichs da, da kommt garnich von seiten der Tanks, und ja ich meine alle, ich spiele Destruction, auch Order, nur 2Hand Zwerge unterwegs, einfach nur laecherlich.
> 
> ...



geh mit na stammgruppe rein weil so gibt es zu viele tanks die sich toll fühln das die als dd viel dmg machen :/


----------



## Skullzigg (2. Oktober 2008)

vuu schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist man in WAR auch an nen Punkt gekommen wo jeder weiss was sache ist und wie er gerne spielen will, seinen Char, welchen er sich ausgesucht hat zu beginn und natuerlich gelesen hat und sich informiert hat was seine Klasse ist und macht usw. usf. (....)
> 
> Der WoW Absturz wie in den BGs ist laengst eingetroffen... jeder doofe Tank rennt mit 2hand Waffe rum und macht einen auf DMG Dealer und scheisst auf seine Heiler im rücken, wenn er geheilt wird ist gut, wenn der Heiler, welcher sich EXTRA noch mit dem Tank und bei dem Tank bewegt, mal hilfe braucht, nichs da, da kommt garnich von seiten der Tanks, und ja ich meine alle, ich spiele Destruction, auch Order, nur 2Hand Zwerge unterwegs, einfach nur laecherlich.
> 
> ...



/sorry für doppelpost


----------



## vuu (2. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn Leute wie der TE abhauen ist das kein Verlust. Es ist immer noch ein Spiel.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe ist dass einer der so rumflennt dann nicht ne eigene SG aufstellt. Vermutlich Unvermögen oder so.




Hauptsache Moderator aber nicht mal ansatzweise den Kontext des ganzen verstehen, sorry aber Sie Sir, haben sich Ihren Moderator Titel erschlafen, ganz eindeutig.


----------



## vuu (2. Oktober 2008)

acaddo schrieb:


> das gleiche kann ich von den heiler sagen wo immer dmg machen wollen und kein bißle heilen die drecks goblins ehrlich , kack dich net ein du pfeife




Da fühlt sich doch glatt jemand direkt angesprochen, na? Erwischt? Du könntest also das selbe sagen wie ich? Okay. Um es um drehen zu koennen und prinzipiell das selbe vom Inhalt sagen zu koennen, musst du zwangsläufig einer dieser sein, die mit 2Hand vorn umher rennen und den heilern nicht helfen, was auch tatsächlich aus deinem "Wortlaut" herraus zu hören ist irgendwie, danke für die Bestätigung meiner Annahme im Bezug auf die Attitude solcher Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vuu (2. Oktober 2008)

Murradin schrieb:


> oi oi oi ... total veralgemeinert...-.-
> scheinbar haste auf jedem einzelnen server nen heiler erstellt...
> wenn nich solltest du vllt nich so rumheulen ..
> 
> ...




Ahja ich soll also heilen, das tun, wozu meine Klasse gedacht ist, (was du ja anscheinend nicht tust zu 100% laut deiner eigenen aussage - hallo Böser Egoist *wink'*) was ist wenn ich das nicht tue und auch mal das mache was ich moechte, nämlich auf Egoisten wie dich scheisse vor mir und einfach garnicht heile und versuche *DMG* zu machen, so wie du es auch gern machst? Dann get das geflame doch noch vor Ort los im Chat, leute wie dich kennt man doch ausm BG Chat in WoW... dauernd rum meckern wegen fehlenden Heals aber nicht einmal den Arsch hin halten fuer einen dieser Heiler - mit Bersi Stance und ohne Schild die Warsong Flagge holen und tragen inklusive tot umfallen.

Danke nochmals für diese tolle Bestätigung meiner "Vorwürfe" an die Tanks, welche ich ja durchaus in einen Topf geworfen habe, weil entschuldigt, eine Liste mit expliziten Namen der jenigen dies staendig versauen, ist mir im moment aus Zeitmangel nicht moeglich, eventuell reiche ich das noch nach, gerne schicke ich auch die 17 DIN A4 Seiten per email, PM einfach.


----------



## Gumja (2. Oktober 2008)

vuu schrieb:


> Danke nochmals für diese tolle Bestätigung meiner "Vorwürfe" an die Tanks, welche ich ja durchaus in einen Topf geworfen habe, weil entschuldigt, eine Liste mit expliziten Namen der jenigen dies staendig versauen, ist mir im moment aus Zeitmangel nicht moeglich, eventuell reiche ich das noch nach, gerne schicke ich auch die 17 DIN A4 Seiten per email, PM einfach.


ne post mal hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (2. Oktober 2008)

Egal warum man verliert, ich musste jedenfalls feststellen das Abends mehr Leuten beim Verlieren im Chat rumwhinen xD

Teilweise stellt sich aber die Frage was die Leute erwarten, das mind. 80% nicht viel von Taktik halten sollte doch aus anderen Games bekannt sein.


----------

